#juju-gui 2012-10-29
<gary_poster> benji, gave review of your linter branch.  Found one thing that made me a bit suspicious, and had other random comments. Look forward to your reply.
<benji> gary_poster: cool, thanks
<benji> gary_poster: how are you feeling?
<gary_poster> coughing but otherwise fine benji.  Not quite sure how I should treat the coughing in terms of spreading the disease.  In school I definitely would be back to school no later than tomorrow morning. :-)
<benji> :)
<teknico> come on everybody, do the readmemotion! ;-) https://codereview.appspot.com/6814049
<gary_poster> approved teknico :-)
<teknico> gary_poster, thanks!
<gary_poster> np thank you :-)  nice to have cleaner ReST
<benji> gary_poster: a thought: if you're feeling better and you need food, you might want to come down to lunch
<gary_poster> benji, I do need food (no robot part relacement yet) and I am feeling better.  That's a good idea, if I can keep the coughing to a minimum.
<gary_poster> benji also in other news, I approved your branch (though I think the message should be from the People of the Future, not merely the people of the future)
 * gary_poster steps away
<benji> gary_poster: heh :)
 * benji prepares for lunch.
#juju-gui 2012-10-30
<hazmat> bcsaller, https://github.com/richardbutler/node-spritesheet
<gary_poster> hazmat we are in a room: the farthest one you can get to in the conference area.  second door on the right of B5 IIRC
<Makyo> benji, etc. lp:~makyo/juju-gui/add-rel-improvements
<bcsaller> Makyo: http://themousepotatowebsite.co.za/demo/2011-11-03-javascript-events-capturing-and-bubbling/
<benji> gary_poster: am I reading the summit site correctly that the charm store thing has disappeared?
<gary_poster> looking
<gary_poster> benji no moved to noon tomorrow
<benji> gary_poster: ok
#juju-gui 2012-10-31
<mattuk1972> morning all - what room are you guys working in?
<bac> gary_poster, dang i just missed matt's message above when i was out looking for him
<gary_poster> bac, darn me too
<gary_poster> bac power is pack
<gary_poster> back
<bac> hi mattuk1972 
<mattuk1972> bac: hi
<bac> mattuk1972, we are in a room at B5, second door on the right.  it is next to the B5/M3 room
<mattuk1972> bac: cool ill come find you in a bit
<bac> ok
#juju-gui 2012-11-01
<bcsaller> gary_poster: https://github.com/mooz/js2-mode/wiki/Changes-from-the-original-mode might be better, some of this looks ok
#juju-gui 2013-10-28
<hatch> hey antdillon need your branch proposed?
<antdillon> Hey hatch yes please! Did'nt think you guuys were around today
<hatch> we aren't
<hatch> :)
<antdillon> Get back to bed them :P
<rick_h_> hatch: did you get your charm into the store?
<antdillon> then*
<rick_h_> hatch: I'm trying to figure out how to get my charm from github into ~rharding/precise/charm
<rick_h_> properly
<hatch> haha I slept in till 9am, couldn't sleep anymore
<hatch> rick_h_: nope, for some reason Ubuntu is booting to a black desktop now for some reason....ugh
<hatch> so I need to solve that first
<rick_h_> hatch: oops
<hatch> looks like it's a common bug with 13.10
<hatch> worked fine before I left...
<antdillon> hatch, Ouch, it needs more sleep
<antdillon> Hey rick_h_ good to be back?
<rick_h_> antdillon: I'm not back either. Just checking in irc and tinkering while doing house stuff and catching up. 
<rick_h_> :P
<rick_h_> antdillon: but yea, good to be home in my own bed. Now just have to wait to get my wife back tomorrow night and things can return to normal
<hatch> rick_h_: jcsackett said he has some technique for it, but I was just going to pull it down and then push it up to lp
<antdillon> rick_h_, Yeah I know ... you shouldnt be here either. I mean't back at your house
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I'll bug him tomorrow then. 
<antdillon> rick_h_, Nice
<rick_h_> antdillon: yea, definitely. I like traveling around and hacking and such, but nice to drive my own vehicle again
<rick_h_> I swear the way I'm going to die in life is taking a cab somewhere
<hatch> lol
<antdillon> lol you predicted it
<rick_h_> "Here lies rick_h, death-by-cabbie"
<rick_h_> "he only wanted to get a decent meal away from this stupid hotel"
<antdillon> I want them to put "I told them I was sick..." on my grave
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> "WebMD said I would be fine...lying website. I'd sue...if I wasn't dead"
<antdillon> rick_h_, The cab would still charge ya
<hatch> I bet WebMD does have to defend themselves a lot in court lol
<rick_h_> hatch: I thought you guys were python-izing your charm? /me was going to look for an example lol
<hatch> nope, I figured that since ghost is js the charm should be the same
<hatch> although a damn sync exec would have been nice
<rick_h_> lol, I heard it was ruby as well?
<rick_h_> I thought of you and your charm. Ghost came up on a podcast I was listening to
<hatch> yeah apparently #/bin/usr/node means ruby
<rick_h_> about writing tools and such
<rick_h_> hatch: ah, it's for sass and bourbon
<hatch> lol what?
<rick_h_> hatch: to get ghost going you need sass/bourbon (ruby packages) according to one blog post on getting ghost setup
<hatch> only for devel
<hatch> and my charm doesn't include the ghost charm
<rick_h_> hatch: ghost dev?
<hatch> yeah - like if you were to build from source
<hatch> oh great my entire VM is hosed....
<rick_h_> hatch: ah ok
<rick_h_> hatch: backup and reinstall :P
<hatch> I don't think there is anything in it of any importance
<hatch> seriously though -somebody- needs to figure out these gpu issues
<hatch> antdillon: so I can't seem to get my vm to work to propose your branch....but as for a review - can you add comments as to what the regex's do to make it easier to skim plz
<hatch> I'd also consider a rename of the sanitizeLinks method
<hatch> because it really just linkifys them
<hatch> it doesn't look like there is any sanitization happening
<antdillon> hatch, Cool will do
<hatch> I'll get it proposed sometime today but now I have house duties to tend to :)
<hatch> cya
<antdillon> hatch, Cheers
<benji> I'm reading about the Nimrod language on my day off.  It is essentially the love child of Python and C.
<rick_h_> benji: oh, saw that fly by but didn't look into it. 
<rick_h_> benji: stdlib included?
<benji> rick_h_: yeah it has a decent stdlib; also it has a great ffi so calling into compiled libraries (c/c++) is easy.
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2013-10-29
 * gary_poster back in a few
<bac> jujugui: i'm currently unable to get my canonical email.  use fn.ln@gmail.com if you need to send me something before it is resolved.
<gary_poster> ack
<rick_h_> bac: rgr
<benji> bac: hi, I am assigned to the change log in GUI card, but since I'm not sitting next to you at the moment, I don't know how to contribute ;)
<bac> benji: yeah, i should take your face off and continue with it.  just a matter of resolving the data differences between charms and bundles.  shouldn't take long.
<benji> sounds good
<benji> I've never filed mileage to the airport, but it is over 100 miles round-trip; do we do milage?
<bac> what's the alternative?  just eating it?
<gary_poster> yes benji, pretty sure.  check company handbook, or ask your manager to do so ;-)
<benji> heh
<hatch> morning
<Makyo> Hey
<rick_h_> hatch: morning
<hatch> I also couldn't access my email :/
<Makyo> Can you get to it through the gmail interface?
<hatch> it appears to be back up now
<hatch> it wouldn't accept the pw for a bit there
<bac> gary_poster: expenses filed. can you confirm receipt of email?
<bac> hatch: that's what i'm seeing.  mine i think is self-inflicted due to my inability not to fiddle with shiny new bits, i.e. icloud keychain.
<hatch> ahh
<gary_poster> bac I got receipts, yes. 509KB and 435 KB.  Need me to actually look at them? :-)
<bac> gary_poster: nope
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: just confirms canonical smtp is working for me just not imap
<gary_poster> ah, gotcha
<bac> we made the mistake of trying san juan's best chinese restaurant last night.  big mistake so soon after SFO.
<Makyo> I had so much Szechuan food out there.  It was heaven.
<rick_h_> bah, just chased down a 'bug' in my branch that fails on comingsoon. Doh!
<gary_poster> bac why no Friday Burlingame dinner in expenses?
<bac> gary_poster: i was invited to be jc for the day for the orange team dinner.  curtis paid.
<gary_poster> bac oh cool
<hatch> lol
<Makyo> An honor!
<bac> we went to a cool beer cellar
<gary_poster> ok, I've approved everyone's canonicaladmin things (except a couple of 2014 things from hatch because I want to make sure we get those handled correctly with HR)
<hatch> kewl
<gary_poster> rick_h_, are you already reviewing huw's bundle o' branches?
<hatch> if not I can
<gary_poster> and antdillon's?
<bac> great.  gary_poster i've still got a few days of vacation that aren't set.  i'll try to figure that out soonish.
<gary_poster> I am on call now
<gary_poster> so if anyone can take them that would be great
<hatch> I'll take them all
<hatch> gimme gimme gimmee
<rick_h_> gary_poster: no, I've been tryingto wrap up my 'quick' make deploy work from quicksearch atm
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> my ubuntu vm being broken is really irritating :/
<rick_h_> hatch: you cheating punk...
<hatch> what did I do now?
<rick_h_> I've spent the last 2 hours trying to figure out how your bundle details view event freaking works
<rick_h_> because it seems like it shouldn't based on everything in bundle.js, quicksearch, etc. 
<rick_h_> which is why you can't click a bundle in quicksearch and get it to open the details view
<rick_h_> finally figure out how you got it to work from the results page 
<hatch> oh yeah? how was that?
<rick_h_> hard coding a 'charmid' in the bundle handlebars to be '/bundle/{{id}}'
<rick_h_> so as long as you're dealing with something handling the token click event it 'works' by pretending to be a charm
<hatch> so...You're saying I did it properly but that's not the way it's designed to work? :P
<rick_h_> I'm saying you cheated
<hatch> antdillon: you will have to run the tests on yoru branch
<hatch> there are quite a number of failures
<rick_h_> rather than make things support the idea of a 'bundle' you pretended to be a charm in one case you needed to work :P
<hatch> ohh right right - I actually have a note here that says 'change browser charmid to entityid'
<rick_h_> heh, I just added a very similiar note
<hatch> see this is really your fault....you should have KNOWN we were going to introduce bundles 6mo into the future and designed it to support that
 * hatch runs
<rick_h_> hatch: come back here, I still can't get a bundle deploy to work 
<rick_h_> hatch: let me know if you have a sec to chat 
<antdillon> hatch, Huh, fails? OK will check it out
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_: I meant I was running away from you swinging at me for that comment :)
<rick_h_> antdillon: it's ok, hatch's machine just probably timed out and had to take a breather from all the work
<hatch> lol
<antdillon> rick_h_, He's getting a new one soon
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I know. now come back and tell me how the ##$@# bundle deploy is supposed to work
<hatch> rick_h_: so bundle deploy doesn't work?
<hatch> unos momentos capitanos
<rick_h_> hatch: I'm trying to call it from a different place and it's failing on me in a confusing way
<hatch> rick_h_: the subapps/browser/views/bundle.js listens for a click on .bundle .add and then calls _deployBundle
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, ignore me. Stupid mistake I think. /me reloads
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, got it called, now it's a real bundle failed error. All good
 * rick_h_ has a lot of freaknig tests to write around this 
<hatch> is this the deploy from the autocomplete?
<rick_h_> hatch: yea
<hatch> you sure there is a lot? A bunch of it is tested already
<rick_h_> hatch: but yea, this is why the quicksearch results didn't close for you, there was an error
<hatch> ohh
<hatch> does this also fix the timeout issue?
<hatch> where the ac pops open after a search if it's slow to return results?
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I've got to do a bunch of conditional checks in there for bundle vs charm, firing the right deploy event, the views listening for that and handling a deploy correctly
<rick_h_> hatch: no, where when you hit enter or something it fails to close. It's trying to process the selection as a 'charm' but fails
<hatch> ahh
<hatch> odd there was no console error
<rick_h_> #1237457 I think
<_mup_> Bug #1237457: Hitting enter quickly in autocomplete causing result list to appear over real results <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237457>
<hatch> yeah that's the one
<rick_h_> bah, or not. It's the results coming back too long afterwards, nvm
<rick_h_> ok, well anyway, carry on. Thanks
<hatch> :)
<hatch> antdillon: fyi - now that I'm back on my big monitor the white space has returned on the footer of the fullscreen view - is there anyone there with a big high res monitor you can test this out on?
<hatch> if not one of us can I'm sure
<Makyo> Switching computers, back in a sec.
<benji> here's an article on the rebase/merge decision when using git: http://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/10/git-team-workflows-merge-or-rebase/
<benji> I can't say I fully appreciate all of the points, but if we are going to start using git we'll need to figure this stuff out.
<antdillon> hatch, Yep, I'll find the biggest I can find ... will have a fix in soon
<Makyo> benji: hatch, rick_h_ and I started this discussion last week.  We're leaning toward rebase.
<hatch> haha thanks :)
<hatch> +1 for rebase (hoping there is some type of 'auto-rebase') we can use
<Makyo> They're leaning toward rebase.  I hate rebase, but given that it's basically just a personal preference, meh, will go with whatever :)
<rick_h_> benji: +1 it's a long debated topic. 
<hatch> yeah - it needs the collapse functionality of bzr :)
<benji> not knowing much about it, rebase sounds like a reasonable default
<rick_h_> benji: imo the rebase is good, but that's part of the win for the master vs develop branch. master is very clean, develop has more noise. 
<rick_h_> benji: the real goal is to keep git biset a useful and meaningful tool
<hatch> right - bisect friggen rocks
<hatch> although as long as someone rebases 'checkpoint' commits and only commits logical ones I'd be happy with that too
<hatch> just don't want broken commits in the shared branch
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, won't have that. You rebase in the branch merged to usually. Though what that means for landing branches is still tbd
<Makyo> Well, no one does :P
<hatch> rick_h_: sorry I have no idea what you were trying to say there :D
<rick_h_> hatch: so typically the process is "do work in my feature branch...get things working, qa'd, etc"
<rick_h_> hatch: then you git co develop, git merge feature, git rebase -i all that feature crap
<rick_h_> hatch: then git push origin develop
<rick_h_> so your feature branch is still a non-rebased mess, but develop is cleaned before pushing
<rick_h_> so no broken commits anywhere
<hatch> git co ?
<rick_h_> hatch: but if the lander is doing the merge into develop, will have to figure that out
<rick_h_> git checkout
<hatch> ahh
<rick_h_> don't you use aliases for things or do you just love typing?
<hatch> love typing
<hatch> lol
<Makyo> Me too :)
<hatch> I only alias long statements, not commands
<rick_h_> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1051/
<rick_h_> alias the $#$@ out of everything. makes it nice to sync aliases between bzr/git as well
<hatch> rick_h_: I like that - my only concern with that is that the dev could accidentilly rebase away others commits
<Makyo> We could sync with master if that happens, right?
<hatch> as long as you don't use -f
<Makyo> -f: not even once
<rick_h_> we'll see. if merging to develop is automated it shouldn't be an issue
<hatch> ohh ok I see what you're doing
<rick_h_> just repeat after me, nothing is ever lost, the reflog is my friend :)
<hatch> error: Pre-requisite lp:~huwshimi/juju-gui/remove-old-inspector-styles not yet merged.
<hatch> hehe oh lbox u so smrt
<hatch> not sure how it knows that
<rick_h_> https://code.launchpad.net/~huwshimi/juju-gui/more-css-removal/+merge/193002 "
<rick_h_> hatch: see the prerequisite field
<hatch> oh cool!!
<hatch> I like the new loading dialog
<hatch> (on the gui)
<hatch> shadowrun is 33% off today http://store.steampowered.com/app/234650
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<hatch> 2013/10/29 08:51:09 RIETVELD Failed to process response: server returned "403 Forbidden"
<hatch> best message to see after spending 5minutes submitting
<Makyo> You can still merge on Launchpad, though, right?
<hatch> I could I suppose - it did pass lint and both tests
<Makyo> Yeah.
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<bac> jujugui: i can not read my canonical email again.  fire away.
<hazmat> bac, you mean s/not// ?
<bac> yes, s/not//
<antdillon> hatch, I have a fix for the white bar in browse: lp:~ya-bo-ng/juju-gui/white-bar-fix
<antdillon> hatch, Your screen must be huge!
<hatch> antdillon: 31" 2560x1600
<hatch> so yes
<hatch> lol
<hatch> and thank you very much :D
<bac> darn, i was thinking my internet was working so much better
<gary_poster> hatch, I think "bundle charm token click through works when it shouldn't until the events are updated" might be fixed, from me trying to dupe.  Do you know anything about it?
<hatch> gary_poster: it always did work
<hatch> it shouldn't work
<hatch> that's the bug :D
<hatch> well
<hatch> unless someone fixed it
<hatch> which is entirely possible I guess
<gary_poster> hatch, oh ok.  could you come by https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0 really quickly for higher bandwidth?
<rick_h_> hatch: there was some cleanup during the sprint with ant's and huw's branches I helped work ok that might have fixed it
<hatch> oh awesome
<rick_h_> hatch: but didn't think to test it...so no promises
<hatch> +1
<antdillon> hatch, Did you manage to sort out your comp yesterday?
<hatch> antdillon: nope just using my VM as if it's a server atm
<antdillon> hatch, Ouch
<antdillon> hatch, need that new comp sooner then you thought
<antdillon> hatch, Give me a shout if you find anything wrong with the linkify branch
<hatch> sure thing - it looks good, will just need to QA
<hatch> antdillon: one pedantic thing I -could- say is to use more descriptive function names
<hatch> but linkify is close enough :D
<antdillon> hatch, I spent more time on trying to pick a name for the function then I did in the function :/
<hatch> rofl - it happens
<gary_poster> benji, first priority for you is helping rick_h_ on charmworld proof code.  If rick_h_ has something you can tackle, great.  If not, please tackle the charmworld metrics story.  We can launch without that, but if we have it, it would be fantastic.
<benji> gary_poster: sounds good (I'll clarify the details of charmworld metrics once I get there)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: benji if benji wants to get at the relation proof bits it's open. Otherwise the metrics is greenfield fun
<gary_poster> benji, rick_h_ I'll leave it to you two to discuss and decide if benji can take over productively.  That's our highest priority remaining.  If you want me to participate in a call I'm happy to.
<gary_poster> (But more than happy to leave you two to decide)
<gary_poster> benji, for metrics, ack on details.  cards exist at least, thanks to sprint discussions
<benji> gary_poster: this charmworld bug will be quick and then Rick and I (and maybe you) will get on proof stuff
<rick_h_> gary_poster: benji one other thing that might come up is there's a charm someone ping'd about in irc yesterday not getting updated. It had a proof error, but had another partial update looking case. 
<gary_poster> perfect thanks
<gary_poster> k
<hatch> jcsackett: jcastro I'd like to get the Ghost charm in the store today/tomorrow - what's the git > lp story?
<hatch> antdillon: did you say you updated your linkify branch to fix the test failures?
<hatch> I don't see any new revisions
<antdillon> hatch, Running tests now, is it not due to the bundle stuff?
<hatch> no idea, I just saw the failures and moved on, sorry :)
<antdillon> hatch, No prob, on it
<hatch> from now on because you can't lbox you can just run this command `make lint && make test-debug && make test-prod`
<hatch> before you push
<hatch> it'll take a long time but avoid this in the future
<antdillon> hatch, Cool, I've been testing and lint before pushing but must have missed something sorry
<hatch> no problem
<hatch> I'm still baffled by your lbox issues
<hatch> gary_poster: I haven't read it yet but here is the review for the new mbp from engadget http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/29/macbook-pro-with-retina-display-review-13-inch-2013
<gary_poster> hatch, cool.  I want anandtech to do it :-)
<hatch> oh yeah I always forget about them
<hatch> the interesting bit about this review from just glancing at it is that it's not that much more performant considering it has almost double the clock speed
<hatch> than the air
<rick_h_> haswell != perf increase. When they released it haswell asctually tested 3-5% slower in most benchmarks. You just get a really nice battery usage/temp decrease
<gary_poster> sure but he was comparing to air
<gary_poster> apples to apples, as har as haswell is concerned
<gary_poster> far
<rick_h_> oh, doh
<hatch> yeah - I mean, there is an improvement, just not the jump I was expecting from such a dramatic clock speed difference
<rick_h_> yea, I wonder if the pro got the pcie upgrade? I mean that number is based off a mix of IO/etc I'm sure. Curious if something else held back the new pro vs the air
<hatch> yeah - it'll be interesting to see the 15" because I remember some mumbling about the io pipeline being awesome on the 15s
<gary_poster> benji, fwiw +1 to curtis suggestion that this returm the newest, not puke
<benji> gary_poster: k
<gary_poster> hatch, rick_h_ are one of you already handling https://code.launchpad.net/~ya-bo-ng/juju-gui/linkify-charm-descriptions/+merge/192852 ?
<hatch> gary_poster: I am
<hatch> tests fail so he is working on that
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<gary_poster> oh k
<hatch> jujugui does anyone know if a bug has been filed with core about being unable to deploy the gui in lxc?
<hazmat> hatch, what's the issue with that?
<hatch> apt-get throws an error
<rick_h_> hatch: does it not work? /me did some core stuff this weekend ok in lxc
<hazmat> hatch, pastebin?
<hatch> I'll have to spin up a new instance
<hatch> I'll get that going in the bg and report back
<hazmat> hatch, cool, i'm doing the same to compare notes with
<hatch> my core testing box is 12.04 so I'll make sure to do an update first
<rick_h_> hatch: working here in my lxc
<hatch> rick_h_: what versions?
<rick_h_> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1057/ hatch 
<rick_h_> hatch: so this is on my desktop still on raring
<hatch> cool thanks, just running deploy gui now
<rick_h_> hatch: I had that issue pre-sprints but after updates all was fine this weekend. Figured it was updated
<hatch> ahh ok cool maybe the updates fixed it
<hatch> I hope so, I need to demo this at a conf next week haha
<hatch> rick_h_: looks like it works
<hatch> now
<hatch> hazmat: ^
<rick_h_>  hatch cool
<jcastro> hey abentley
<jcastro> how about tarmac as a config option in our jenkins charms?
<jcastro> or is that dumb?
 * Makyo steps out
<hatch> it would be awesome if there was a `juju ssh-tunnel <machine>` command :)
<hazmat> hatch, cool
<hatch> hazmat: what do you think of that command idea?
<hazmat> hatch, well.. we can already do juju ssh unit|machine command
<hazmat> hatch, ideally the tunnel is just done automatically for you where client doesn't have direct access
<hazmat> hatch, worth filing a bug that juju ssh should tunnel automatically to reach destination
<hatch> right, so I have a extra box which I run my juju-core stuff but from my desktop I cannot access the ip of the machines directly so that I can view thing slike the gui without creating a tunnel
<hazmat> hatch, oh.. you mean construct a tunnel.. sorry
<hazmat> thought you mean tunnel through a bastion to ssh run a command on unit
<hatch> ohh no
<hatch> :)
<hatch> so now with that in mind....what do you think of the idea? :D
<hazmat> hatch, so that should already be possible. ala juju ssh juju-gui/0 -L8081:127.0.0.1:443
<hazmat> additional params on that line should be passed through
<hatch> oh cool
<hatch> I didn't know that
<hatch> I'll try
<hatch> oh I destroyed the env already
<hatch> I'll try later I guess :D
<hazmat> hatch, that's not really what you want though.. although it works, really it sounds like you want a iptables port forward from host to container (ie. avoid ssh tunnel overhead)
<hazmat> hatch, incidentally that syntax worked for me 
<hatch> yeah, I know that juju shoudln't be concerned about the firewall stuff
<hatch> so thats why I was thinking some kind of convenience method
<hatch> but your approach there sounds reasonable
<abentley> jcastro: I don't know what that would mean.  What would such a config option do?
<jcastro> "tarmacify this jenkins"?
<abentley> jcastro: There's not much integration between jenkins and Tarmac AIUI.  It's just a way you can configure a job.  So installing the tarmac package and configuring the job would be enough, without having a specific config.
<jcastro> yeah I was thinking the config option would be the job configuration
 * jcastro shrugs
<hatch> jcastro: did you see my msg earlier about the story of getting my ghost charm from github to lp?
<abentley> jcastro: It's possible, but that would only give you a single job, and potentially the config would be pretty long to specify all the other job options.
<jcastro> hatch, no, tell me!
<abentley> jcastro: I've thought of providing jobs as subordinate charms.
<hatch> jcastro: well what am I supposed to do? just check it out locally and push to lp? or do you have a tool/procedure for this?
<jcastro> hatch, we don't have anything automated afaict
<abentley> jcastro: We're kind of hamstrung by the fact that juju doesn't support complex configuration options (i.e. dicts and lists), and subordinates is a way to work around that.
<jcastro> I know orange squad is/was going to work on the github workflow?
<jcastro> abentley, yeah, I was just tossing it out as an idea
<hatch> jcastro: ok cool I'll just do it manually then tonight
<abentley> jcastro, hatch: jcsackett was working on that, but he's away this week.
<jcastro> hatch, yeah!
<jcastro> hatch, let's shoot for "working well enough to get noticed on the upstream forum" 
<hatch> the only thing it's missing is the http interface because I haven't had enough time to do it yet
<hatch> but thanks to your qa we know that the mysql interface works well :)
<hatch> bac: benji do you know what the command is to deploy a bundle from the juju command line?
<bac> juju-deployer
<bac> hatch: you need to get lp:juju-deployer or 'pip install juju-deployer'.  benji is the pip version up-to-date?
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> ok maybe I'll leave that out of the GUI then
<hatch> basically I'm adding a 'deploy' tab to the bundles page
<hatch> nah it should be there
<bac> hatch: you might find this useful:   models.loadRecentCommits = function(revisions) {
<bac>     var commits = [];
<bac>     if (revisions) {
<bac>       Y.Array.each(revisions, function(commit) {
<bac>         commits.push({
<bac>           author: {
<bac>             name: commit.authors[0].name,
<bac>             email: commit.authors[0].email
<bac>           },
<bac>           date: new Date(commit.date),
<bac>           message: commit.message,
<bac>           revno: commit.revno
<bac>         });
<bac>       });
<hatch> deploy by gui, deploy by quickstart, deploy by deployer
<bac> hatch: this: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1paE70HEVgKA6LIjngzMa83OYr5jkZrOJ0hVNrYUuva0/edit#heading=h.rmx4dpm78c5i
<hatch> ahh cool thanks
<rick_h_> woot! reading source code ftw. I'm a cheating cheater
<benji> bac: sorry, I was at lunch; I don't know if the deployer is on pypi or if it is up to date
<hatch> rick_h_: I'll take the review
<rick_h_> hatch: k, doing review comments now
<hatch> oh ok cool I'll wait then
<hatch> huw goes and removes lines of code and you go adding them all back in :P
<rick_h_> ying/yang  :P
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, have fun with the review
<hatch> will do
<rick_h_> jujugui need another review please. I'll bug hatch to QA it. https://codereview.appspot.com/18920045/
<gary_poster> on it rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ty much
<hatch> rick_h_: do you have a second to discuss a different approach to the monkeypatch?
<rick_h_> hatch: sure thing
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0?authuser=1
<rick_h_> hatch: I'm an evil evil man bwuhahahaha
<hatch> lol what now
<rick_h_> hatch: no, just that you want to find a better way, but I'm so evil doing things you can't
<hatch> haha
 * hatch resists offering 'well I would do it this way' comments
<hatch> :D
<rick_h_> hatch: they're legit. I'm open to new ideas as long as I get to ignore the ones I don't like :P
<hatch> haha - nah they are dumb
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I made some suggestions but fundamentally LGTM.  Thank you!
<rick_h_> gary_poster: cool thanks for the look through
<gary_poster> welcome
<hatch> rick_h_: code review done - doing qa now
<hatch> oh man I love how fast the sprite generation is now :D
<hatch> rick_h_: so is the little dinky + button from design?
<hatch> no [Deploy] button? :D
<rick_h_> hatch: yes
<hatch> Booo
<rick_h_> hatch: it's straight from them, asked for one during sprints and got this
<hatch> ok read my comments and lemme know if you want to discuss
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, figure they'll update once they see it, but figured it'll do until it's on comingsoon
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, you and gary_poster agree on the multiple so I'll back that out. Ugh for subclassing AC, but I can see the point since it's getting complex. It'll be nice because I can name it quicksearch or something as well, though it'll make the diff bigger
<rick_h_> hatch: nothing shuts down pending AC requests. It's a pure 'hide the list of suggestions' move. The tracking/killing AC requests in-flight will have to be a feature of the new widget since I don't think AC does it on its own
<hatch> ahh gotcha
<hatch> and I'm glad you agree on the subclassing :)
<hatch> ok I'll LGTM pending that change then...cool?
<rick_h_> hatch: kinda :P 
<hatch> haha - well you agree it's the right thing to do....:P
<rick_h_> hatch: I feel that the new widget is a follow up branch? It'll be it's own diff, splitting tests, creating new file, etc
<hatch> ok sounds good - just make a card so it doesn't get lost :)
<hatch> lgtm'ing
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I thought about it, but seemed like a lot of work for the 'three lines' duped so avoided it
<hatch> lgtm'd
<rick_h_> thanks, will garden up the small stuff. New card added. 
<hatch> I'm so glad I can deploy the gui in a lxc again, I was worried I woudln't be able to demo it next week
<gary_poster> benji, did #1229179 turn out to be bigger than we had hoped?
<_mup_> Bug #1229179: Revisionless bundle requests raise ValueError <oops> <charmworld:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229179>
<benji> gary_poster: not really, finishing writting a comment in the test now and it'll be submitted 
<hatch> is there documentation for the quickstart? I can't seem to find any on the drive
<gary_poster> awesome benji.
<gary_poster> hatch, no, one sec.
<hatch> gary_poster: thanks
<gary_poster> hatch: note that quickstart is in beta when you write docs.  Steps are as follows.  1) install quickstart: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:juju-gui/quickstart-beta && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install juju-quickstart
<gary_poster> 2) juju quickstart [the same URL as used by deployer]
<gary_poster> hatch, step 2 currently only works with files, not URLs, but frankban will be adding tomorrow, and should be trivial
<hatch> ok awesome - so any updates to the deployer/quickstart we'll have to make sure we update the bundle deploy docs page
<gary_poster> hatch ack.  I guess you could say "there is no step 3": you simply wait for the GUI to launch, and after you type in the password, you will see that the GUI shows the bundle being deployed.  Also, fwiw:
<gary_poster> hatch, I don't think you need this, but http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6325901/
<hatch> thanks
<gary_poster> welcome
<gary_poster> rick_h_, does "Reject bundles with cs: urls and charm key in services section" need to be done before we are done with proof work?  I don't quite understand what it i means, so if we need to do it, we should make sure I'm following along. :-)
<hatch> I feel like this install guide is missing some steps at the start http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-deployers/juju-deployer/trunk/view/head:/README
<bac> jujugui: any reason why we use this date format for charm/bundle change logs:  28/Aug/13 Brad Crittenden Added README and icon - REVNO2
<bac> as opposed to 2013-08-28
<benji> because we hate everyone?
<gary_poster> bah
<hatch> lol
<bac> gary_poster: bah means what?
<bac> gary_poster: does that mean you'll complain when i fix it?
<gary_poster> I don't know why we do it that way, but as person familiar with computers, I prefer 2013-08-28, but I wonder if 28/Aug/13 is more friendly to others.  "bah" means I don't think it is associated with hating everyone. :-P
<gary_poster> bac, I'm ok with change if you are excited about it.  I don't think it is an obvious win, myself, is all, despite the usual discussions.
<hatch> 08-28-2013 ?
<hatch> :P
<hatch> 28-08-2013
<Makyo> 2013-08-28 because then it sorts :oP
<bac> gary_poster: i'm in there
<gary_poster> no, the format bac gave is the ISO one IITC
<gary_poster> IIRC
<hatch> right :) I was just being an ass
<gary_poster> bac, yeah, I won't complain
<hatch> :D
<bac> gary_poster: i'm not looking to cause trouble but i'm adding the format for bundles.
<gary_poster> :-P
<gary_poster> bac, understood.  do what you will. :-) I doubt the previous decision was deeply considered.
<bac> rt
<benji> jujugui, I need a review of a simple charmworld branch: https://codereview.appspot.com/19430043
<hatch> I'll do it
<bac> has the juju-gui test suite gotten faster or is it me?  i'm seeing test runs under 30 seconds now for test-debug
<bac> i did upgrade to mavericks and fusion 6
<gary_poster> bac, it's you. you are getting faster.
<hatch> benji: yeah I don't know enough of this stuff to say weather this is good or not :)
<hatch> to me it looks like the routes are backwards :D
 * benji looks
<hatch> smaller routes should hit first....but maybe not in python land?
<benji> hatch: I believe it is order-sensitive, not length-sensitive
<benji> since the tests pass (and the new test didn't before the code was changed) I'm pretty sure it is right now
<hatch> intersting - I would have thought to switch the top two with the bottom two - must be a difference with the libs
<benji> I did notice I duplicated a test that I shouldn't have, so fixing that
<hatch> jujugui could I get a quick review/qa on https://codereview.appspot.com/18630045/ plz
<gary_poster> hatch I think I made all the kanban cards we talked about.  Please doublecheck
<hatch> cool
<gary_poster> I will take the review if no one else steps up, but trying to finish an email otherwise
<hatch> gary_poster:  re promises """hatch, so... I just merged a pull request that makes promises log errors when no handlers were added to it"""
<gary_poster> hatch, !!
<gary_poster> hatch, that's no handlers :-/
<gary_poster> not enough
<gary_poster> agree?
<hatch> right
<hatch> done() is also in the pipeline
<gary_poster> oh, cool
<hatch> none of this will be available until the next version of YUI anyways
<hatch> but I'm happy to know that it's actually in the pipeline
<gary_poster> done() would answer my most critical concerns.  I think it might be ok with done.
<gary_poster> as long as done works as I expect :-P
<hatch> it still requires people to add a done()
<hatch> not an implied done
<hatch> but maybe I could pressure that change
<gary_poster> yeah, if done() means "after all handlers I have now are called I call done with the result" then we can work with it.  A default "done" that logs errors seems like what we'd require for ourselves, and reasonable for upstream.
<hatch> """hatch,  from what I read I thought the TC39 solution was to do some implementation magic that makes the final `then` in the chain mostly act like done """
<hatch> ^ that would be nice
<bac> jujugui: i haz branch: https://codereview.appspot.com/19380044
<benji> bac: I'll take a look
<bac> ty
<hatch> bac: I'll review your branch
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I'm not sure on that reject urls with cs: in them card. It was there before I got over to bundles. I don't understand why we'd reject them, but don't know the history of it
<bac> hatch: thanks, i see i am a bit over the 400 LOC limit
<hatch> yeah, now you owe me a beer
<hatch> sorry, house rules
<rick_h_> gary_poster: then again, I created the card....so I *should* know. :/
<gary_poster> rick_h_, :-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so no...I think the card can go away. It goes back to april?! 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ok I'm going to delete.  neither of us can make sense of it.  you and marco have thought a lot about proof, and this sounds like proofy things.  Deletingf
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I didn't know wtf a bundle was in april and it seems really out of date now
<gary_poster> rick_h_, :-) cool thank you
<gary_poster> hatch did anyone ever take your branch?
<hatch> dont' think so
<gary_poster> bac, ^^^ ?
<gary_poster> bac, I will tak if you can't
<gary_poster> take
<bac> gary_poster: oh, i thought you had
<gary_poster> nope
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> trying to write an email
<bac> hatch: your rietveld had chunky mismatches
<hatch> boooo
<hatch> if you view the inline diff it works
<hatch> that's clicking on the path
<hatch> bac: review/qa done
<bac> thanks!
 * gary_poster steps out.  Night, all!
<hatch> have a good one!
<bac> hatch: done.
<bac> QA was fine
<bac> suggested some text changes
<hatch> thanks!
<hatch> bac: so you updated to mavericks? any issues?
<bac> hatch: no, just that my test runner is super speedy
<bac> hatch: beware of the icloud keychain stuff!
<hatch> yeah I don't use any of Apple's cloud stuff
<hatch> morning huwshimi
<huwshimi> Morning
<huwshimi> hatch: Morning!
<hatch> huwshimi: so I landed all your branches except one and then created and assigned two new tickets to you which were releated to those branches
<huwshimi> hatch: Oh great, thanks!
<antdillon> Worked out quitting dropbox frees up alot of watchers :)
<hatch> haha yes it would
<huwshimi> hatch: For bug #1246109 were you at the default zoom level in your browser?
<_mup_> Bug #1246109: 'Drop here' sprite on canvas has extra pixels bleeding in <juju-gui:New for huwshimi> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246109>
<hatch> damnit...
<hatch> I thought everything looked to clean
<hatch> lol
<hatch> sorry :)
<huwshimi> hatch: It's all good :)
<huwshimi> hatch: I'll mark it as invalid then :)
<hatch> plz do
<bac> hi huwshimi, make it home ok?
<hatch> either that or he is very determined to get his work done ;)
<huwshimi> bac: Yeah. Eventually!
<hatch> did you ride on the new fancy plane again?
<huwshimi> hatch: Yep.
<hatch> saweeeeeet
<huwshimi> hatch: I really notice how much louder other planes are now.
<hatch> right? :D see I told ya haha
<antdillon> hatch, Hey, I've fixed the linkify tests when you get a min
<hatch> antdillon: woah working late today? :)
<antdillon> hatch, Got 12 mailers to make tomorrow .... Wanna tidy up as much as I can before I enter that world of pain
<hatch> oh cool so you do design work too?
<hatch> and I'll get to your branch when I can tonight, it's EOD in 30mins but I want to get my current branch up for review regardless first
<hatch> thanks for working late on it :)
<antdillon> No prob, just working on improving the regex for links
<hatch> good luck
<hatch> as I'm sure you've seen, a url is very complex :)
<hatch> so usually less is more in that case
<antdillon> hatch, Yeah trying to keep in simple but found a case the it doesnt work
<hatch> ahh so should I hold off on landing it then?
<antdillon> hatch, Yeah can we, sorry just spotted it
<hatch> no problem at all
<hatch> rick_h__: FYI the filming for 22 Jump Street (sequel for 21 jump street) is in Regina Saskatchewan lol
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review/qa whenever anyone gets a chance https://codereview.appspot.com/19570043/
<huwshimi> hatch: Do you remember why we needed to include yui3-skin-sam?
<hatch> huwshimi: it used to be the tabview
<hatch> not sure if that's still true
<hatch> would looooove to remove it though
<huwshimi> hatch: I was going to take a look at removing it...
<huwshimi> hatch: It looks like we use it in a few places actually. I'll see what I can do.
<huwshimi> hatch: Also, do we need to manually update the sprite.png on comingsoon?
<hatch> it should be rebuilt automatically
<hatch> might need someone to kick it
<hatch> I think gary and brad have access
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah well, was going to check how much that improved things. Not to worry.
<huwshimi> hatch: We've already gone from 210KB of CSS down to 105KB and 270KB of sprites down to 50KB
<hatch> haha awww yeah!
<huwshimi> hatch: I'd like to take a look at speeding up our CSS selectors at some stage too, to improve the speed the CSS renders.
#juju-gui 2013-10-30
<huwshimi> hatch: Any ideas how to not actually include that file in our build step?
<huwshimi> (the yui3-skin-sam file)
<hatch> umm
<hatch> what's it called?
<huwshimi> hatch: I dunno. yui3-skin-sam.css?
<hatch> oh crap, I was going to grep for it but I'm trying to fix my vm right now so I cant :)
<hatch> so anyways, check in the make file, and the merge-files merge-files.js files
<huwshimi> hatch: Oh actually could it just be including the skin file for each widget?
<hatch> thats possible too - or it was just copying the css over
<huwshimi> hatch: There's a this call which might be doing that: merge.getYUIFiles()
<hatch> sorry I gota run for a couple hours
<hatch> when I get back I can take a closer look
<huwshimi> hatch: It's all good, thanks :)
<gary_poster> huwshimi, hi!  I kicked comingsoon.  You should have regenerated images and css now.  Please report on the mailing list if you see some good changes.
<gary_poster> hatch, gave you LGTM and QAOK.
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Thanks a lot!
 * gary_poster runs away again. 
<gary_poster> welcome :-)
<hatch> huwshimi: back
<hatch> annnd my vm is bricked....awesomer!
<huwshimi> hatch: Oh dear
<hatch> I'm mostly pissed that people in the real world are probably having the same issues
<huwshimi> hatch: I found this, it looks like this person is trying to do the same thing: http://yuilibrary.com/projects/yui3/ticket/2530057
<hatch> yeah - so were you able to find all instances of it in our codebase?
<huwshimi> hatch: Yeah, the only references were in our CSS or HTMl
<hatch> oh ok awesome
<huwshimi> (Which are all now gone)
<huwshimi> hatch: I would have thought it was a common thing to not include any of the base CSS.
<hatch> yeah the GUI on this vm is totally borked
<hatch> basically it looks like vm's do not love 13.10
<huwshimi> ouch
<hatch> looks like people are having similar issues on virtual box and parallels
<hatch> I guess when they made the changes to the display stuff noone checked to make sure it works in vm's :D
<hatch> huwshimi: did you happen to get your branches landed?
<hatch> er branch?
<huwshimi> hatch: the yui skin one?
<hatch> the bundle labels one
<hatch> er
<hatch> search labels
<huwshimi> hatch: Oh, no I didn't. I'm happy to just change the labels or leave them with the flag. I don't think it matters that much, but if you or someone else has strong feelings I can fix it up...
<hatch> not strong feelings, I was just commenting because I don't really see what bennefit they give us :)
<hatch> ""it WILL be 'featured' next week, but today its 'featured charms'""
<hatch> :D
<huwshimi> hatch: I'm happy to change it if you like :)
<hatch> well don't if there was a reason for the flag
<huwshimi> hatch: Nope, only cause Gary mentioned to do it that way :)
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> hatch, not quite sure what you and huwshimi were referring to, but I'm happy to listen.  I probably can be convinced by whatever you prefer
<gary_poster> rick_h__, do you want a re-review or are you good (deploy-quicksearch)?
<rick_h__> gary_poster: I'm good, just wanted to publish the notes and take another look at the updated diff with the s/deploy/deployService
<rick_h__> gary_poster: tryingto get lbox to go through before I leave for the dr appt
<gary_poster> cool, good luck. :-) any progress qith git/travis, or is that in the back seat for now?
<rick_h__> and of course, some test pyjuju test is trying to make me cranky this morning
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h__> gary_poster: back seat, was going to play with it some at CHC tonight. 
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> whatever CHC is :-)
<rick_h__> gary_poster: but to do the github 'hook' you have to have a url you get POST'd to with a json payload
<rick_h__> gary_poster: so was looking at what it would take to do that
<rick_h__> gary_poster: sorry, coffeehousecoders http://royaloak.coffeehousecoders.com/
<rick_h__> my weekly promised 'coding/social' time from my wife :)
<gary_poster> oh, fun
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h__> ok, off to doc. Hopefully this submit will go through. /me shakes fist at lbox!
<gary_poster> :-) bye
<gary_poster> frankban, welcome back. :-) approved expenses
<benji> bac: can I get a quick review of https://codereview.appspot.com/19430043/
<bac> benji: sure
<benji> thanks
<bac> benji: our path parsing is suboptimal.  :(
<benji> heh, yeah
<bac> benji: but this branch makes it less so.  thanks.  LBBGTM
<gary_poster> Fruitastic!
<bac> benji: is your card ready to move?
<benji> bac: yep (to landing); I'll move it.
<bac> yay, space
<bac> gary_poster: if we're swarming on bundles is 5 the right lane limit?
<gary_poster> probly not, thanks.  thinking.  8 of us...I don't do much, staring out the window all day long...Francesco is only occasioanly working on this but is now...ok, I'll push it up to seven for now and will decrease to six soon after
<gary_poster> Done
<bac> ty
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks! :-) could you please ping me when you have a minute for a call?
<gary_poster> ack, will do
<frankban> thanks
<benji> gary_poster: my timing is poor: rick_h__ is AFK and I'm ready to talk to him about the proof stuff.  Do you know enough to get me started?  Does he have WIP?
<gary_poster> benji, I think he's almost ready to start it.  I suggest looking at the normal priority ones
<benji> k
<gary_poster> frankban, I am now having fun filing an RT.  Let me know when you are ready, and if you have a hangout or you want me to make one
<rick_h__> benji: so I was going to start that card now that my current branch is landing
<rick_h__> benji: can you request the deploy if you and bac are ok with it? I meant to get back with you guys after the call yesterday
<benji> rick_h__: I don't see any reason we can't deploy.  This will be the first deploy I have requested (I think) so I'll look up the how-to.
<rick_h__> benji: sec, I've got a doc I think to look at
<rick_h__> benji: shared a gdoc with you. I think bac has a more official one, but this was my notes from my time requesting it
<frankban> gary_poster: ready when you are, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpjjctqbq3ojqji2r6llsln8?hl=en
<benji> thanks
<rick_h__> bah, gary_poster beat me to landing so I got the conflict :P
<benji> I hate google docs so much.
<rick_h__> lol
<rick_h__> brb, moving to coffee shop
<bac> helpful tip, when paychex.com displays a message saying "System down for maintenance." it really means they don't support your browser.
<benji> rick_h__: we don't want to update the charm, right?
<benji> (It seems to me we should always update the charm, even if it doesn't need it, just for hygene.)
<rick_h__> benji: oh hmm, I don't think we have any charm updates but not sure. 
<rick_h__> bac: lol big business translations 
<bac> benji, rick_h__: are you looking at this doc https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1G6IoLyDz3VSw7lMRL7QUbaKKXropxyVm3uOFYsqKSeU/edit#heading=h.rrofd67agcbz
<benji> bac: nope, but Rick's is essentially the same.
<rick_h__> bac: no, but that's the 'better doc' I mentioned. Just didn't have a link for it handy
<bac> rick_h__: perhaps we should move to OneTrueDoc
<rick_h__> bac: definitely, where is that one located in?
<rick_h__> bac: I'm all for using it, just didn't have it handy and had a personal 'notes' doc that's mostly just copied irc conversations lines :)
<bac> rick_h__: the one i just pasted is curtis' and it seems up-to-date
<rick_h__> bac: ah, I was lookin in the charmworld folder for a doc
<bac> rick_h__: if you have more info in yours perhaps you could add it to curtis'
<rick_h__> bac: I foud it now in the juju-gui doc
<rick_h__> errr folder
<bac> benji: i see you landed r432 of charmworld but it isn't deployed on staging.  did you use 'lbox submit'?
<benji> bac: I did.  Darn!
<benji> My next branch will be to disable lbox submit.
<benji> (without disabling lbox propose)
<bac> benji: i think we can just change branch ownership.  i'll do that now.
<benji> bac: k
<bac> benji: first, let me bump staging to r432.
<benji> k
<gary_poster> bac or benji, could you give me an example of the charmworld deployer file URL for bundles?  That is, the URL that the deployer can use?
<benji> gary_poster: http://manage.jujucharms.com/~benji/bundle/wiki/5/wiki/json
<gary_poster> perfect thanks benji
<rick_h__> antdillon: if you get a sec, the '+' to deploy from the quicksearch has hit comingsoon. http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/:flags:/charmworldv3/searchDeploy/
<rick_h__> antdillon: that icon looks a bit tiny though. Can you double check/grab me an updated png if that's not correct please?
<benji> rick_h__: deploy done
<rick_h__> benji: awesome, thanks
<rick_h__> http://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/bundle/proof woot
<rick_h__> marcoceppi: so the first stage of the proof url is on manage.jujucharms.com ^^
<marcoceppi> rick_h__: spectacular
<antdillon> rick_h__, Sure
<rick_h__> marcoceppi: please let me know when proof is updated and we'll get that updated in charmworld and proofing bundles on ingest
<marcoceppi> rick_h__: I'll run my tests and get 1.1 ready for release
<rick_h__> benji: ^^ can do run in parallel once marcoceppi's proof update hits if you want. Just a heads up. I'm working on the relation proof bits now, but it won't change the api or how proof needs to get added to bundle ingest
<rick_h__> bah, "can be" man wtf is today monday?
<gary_poster> benji, so the best way to generate that URL from https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/bundle/~benji/wiki/wiki/ is to use the given id, insert "bundle" after the name, prefix the charmworld root, and suffix with "json"?
<rick_h__> gary_poster: I think the *version* is required? /me double checks
<rick_h__> gary_poster: nvm, ignore me. Guess not
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> benji, would it be both trivial and better to add a "deployer_file_url" key or similar?
<gary_poster> bac or rick_h__ opinions also welcome
<rick_h__> gary_poster: well I would prefer it if it was an api url myself, but that was a point of discussion among us previously
<gary_poster> oh
<rick_h__> https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/bundle/~benji/wiki/wiki/data or something
 * gary_poster steps on landmine BOOM
<hatch> morning
<benji> gary_poster: yep, a pointer to the deployer file from the JSON would be good
<rick_h__> we can support adding a trailing /someting to pull the deployer file straight from the api url we already have
<gary_poster> yeah I wondered about that.  I'd be OK with either
<rick_h__> or we can add a new key to the deployer dict of data, so yes, there's a couple trivial ways to do it
<gary_poster> but we already have the other support
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> seems like adding a key to the API output would be fastest and reasonable
<bac> benji: staging is now on 432
<benji> bac: cool
<benji> we should add the current revno to the heartbeat page
<rick_h__> benji: +1 it was always talked about but never done
<gary_poster> bac, benji, rick_h__ I will make a high priority card for this, because it will really make the deploy tab make more sense than it does now.  volunteers welcome.  I think proof is more important than this, though, fwiw.  I welcome disagreement on my relative prioritization of this
<benji> +1
<antdillon> rick_h__, I think they also look a little like close icons because of the colour but I'm grabbing a designer/UX :P
<rick_h__> antdillon: thanks, it's behind a feature flag so not exposed to users yet. Appreciate you peeking at it and agree it needs a little more <3
<antdillon> rick_h__, Luca is not about as he has been recalled to Oakland ... poor guy ... spoke to spencer who checked the design and said it matches so I guess it's good
<rick_h__> antdillon: ok, yea I mean I landed it since it does match the design. Just think it's not really looking as good as hoped in real life. 
<rick_h__> antdillon: appreciate it if we could put something on the back burner maybe to see what luca thinks when he's back as I know search is his baby
<antdillon> rick_h__, I will suggest we work out a hover and possibly a click state for the button. We have designs for them
<rick_h__> antdillon: hmmm, hover for just that icon?
<antdillon> rick_h__, Also could it have a few px padding to increase the hit area so you dont have to be a sniper to get it
<rick_h__> antdillon: we have a hover effect/color change for the item as a whole
<rick_h__> antdillon: yea, if we were to do a bigger icon I figured that would help so didn't do the padding for now
<rick_h__> antdillon: but can look at doing that as a quick drive-by 'tweak' to make it a bit nicer
<antdillon> rick_h__, Let me get the design for the tick box on inspector its quite close
<hatch> gary_poster: any card in mind that you'd like done?
<antdillon> hatch, Morning, my branch is good for review if you have a min#
<hatch> sure thing
<antdillon> hatch, Thanks!
<rick_h__> adeuring: ping
<rick_h__> adeuring: can you add the bzr revno in that heartbeat branch you've put up real quick as a drive-by please?
<hatch> antdillon: is there a bundle/charm that shows it working?
<adeuring> rick_h__: nice idea, but let me add that to a follow-up branch; I want to add more heartbeat data anyway
<rick_h__> adeuring: ok, thanks. benji bac ^^ any other requests while adeuring is tweaking heartbeat?
<antdillon> hatch, Yeah try "workitems-tracker"
<gary_poster> hatch, yeah, helping ant sounds good.  after that, any card in bundles is good, preferring high and then normal.  non-blocked JS-only ones include "bundle details opens with service selected..." (which I *think* has some tricky svg work because we have to make our own squircle, but I could be wrong; or import control; or you can take over on an import bug diagnosis I'm doing for Maarten Ectors for a yaml file he gav
<gary_poster> e me.
<benji> if it is (very) easy, uptime (since we only have one backend app server it will be an easy way to verify deployments and restarts)
<rick_h__> adeuring: ^ ?
<antdillon> rick_h__, https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B2sqJRO7vy3ZZ2N0XzlTUTZSYnM/edit?usp=sharing
<adeuring> rick_h__, benji; nice idea; I'll add it
<rick_h__> antdillon: that doesn't have the deploy button though in the search results from what I can see?
<bac> rick_h__, adeuring: revno and uptime would be swell
<rick_h__> antdillon: or were you linking me that for another reason?
<rick_h__> thanks a ton adeuring!
<antdillon> rick_h__, No but has a the notifications list checkbox, my guess is Luca will want states for the icon
<hatch> gary_poster: ok sounds good
<rick_h__> antdillon: I'm confused. So the + should be a checkbox? Or you just mean you guys want to generate a hover state for hte + icon and get that to us to update?
<hatch> antdillon: so if the url in the description is a link then it's working?
<antdillon> rick_h__, Yes they will need to review and will get hover and maybe click states once Luca lands
<rick_h__> antdillon: ok, well will put it on hold and leave it as is for now then. Thanks for checking up.
<antdillon> hatch, Yes and also the links the commits, check mySQL or wordpress for that one
<antdillon> rick_h__, Np
<hatch> cool looks to be working good here
<hatch> antdillon: it's being proposed now
<antdillon> hatch, Thanks a lot
<hatch> gary_poster: so the service selected thing....that means just pick any service on the canvas and select it and add in a 'clicking a service adds a ring around it' ?
<gary_poster> hatch, yes
<gary_poster> hatch, squircle in particular, per design
<gary_poster> hatch, squircle selection thing should always be in play
<hatch> hmmm
<gary_poster> that is, if someone clicks on a service, squircle should show up there
<hatch> well what the heck it's about time I learn svg anyways :)
<gary_poster> I started trying to make my own svg squircle at the time.  there are a few generators and then I put it in inkscape to shrink.  I would do a pre-imp with Makyo first though
<gary_poster> I was just playing one night at the sprint
<hatch> ohh - I was thiking of generating it on the fly
<hatch> can d3 not do that for us?
<jcastro> gary_poster, for these bundles I am working on
<gary_poster> squircle is not a common-enough shape
<jcastro> you don't support showing colocation on the gui do you
<hatch> ahh
<jcastro> or can I do like "all in one wordpress"
<hatch> antdillon: https://codereview.appspot.com/19790044/ submitting now
<gary_poster> jcastro, nope. :-/ and colocation in gui is being pushed back to post 14.04 unless I can find a way to sneak it in :-/
<jcastro> ugh, what?
<jcastro> didn't know that
<gary_poster> yup
<gary_poster> other company-internal priorities took over
<jcastro> so ... will the bundle work or just look wrong?
<hatch> and of course there are conflicts haha
<gary_poster> jcastro, I think it will work.
<jcastro> ok so I should give you split up bundles, not colocated ones?
<gary_poster> jcastro, I *think* the GUI will just not show you that you are on the same machine, unless you look really close
<antdillon> hatch, Awesome, thanks
<gary_poster> jcastro, yeah, I suggest we do not colocated for now.  We can strategize about colocated later
<benji> heh, the charmworld addition of assertNoException to TestCase is funny
<jcastro> gary_poster, also, when bundles v1 lands ... what does the CLI of deploying it from the charm store look like?
<jcastro> like can I do `juju-deployer <flags> http://jujucharms.com/blah`?
<benji> evil, in fact; it will hide assertion errors in tests
<gary_poster> jcastro, yes.  We will be filling in the exact files to this page, but as preview: http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/bundle/~hatch/wiki/7/TestBundle/:flags:/charmworldv3/?text=hatch#bws-deploy
<jcastro> juju quickstart <path to deployer file>    <--- awesome!
<hatch> antdillon: another thing to add to your list of things to do....merge in trunk pre-push ;)
<rick_h__> hatch: it's been a busy trunk today for what it's worth
<hatch> oh that's fine
<antdillon> hatch, Ah lol it was :(
<hatch> the conflict was easy to resolve :)
<jcastro> gary_poster, one more question! The deployer files can be deployed from the store though right? 
<jcastro> like if I wanted to tell someone "here's the URL for the best wordpress bundle" and then they don't have to like download the deployer file each time, etc.
<hatch> antdillon: except now qa doesn't pass
<gary_poster> jcastro, not sure what you mean, but...ah, yes.  Correct.
<jcastro> right,
<jcastro> juju quickstart http://blah
<antdillon> hatch, Damn ... so close
<gary_poster> that wil work, and also "juju quickstart bundle:~hatch/wiki/7/TestBundle" will work, jcastro
<hatch> antdillon: do you have time right now to debug it?
<gary_poster> (but deployer will only support the http ones)
<jcastro> got it
<antdillon> hatch, I make time
<benji> ah, it won't hide AssertionErrors... but it's still silly 
<antdillon> hatch, Not all of it, just for this
<jcastro> and as far as workflow etc, as far as people submitting bundles, I know we agreed to make them the same as charms
<jcastro> but like will this be a separate page in the docs or?
<hatch> antdillon: :) sounds good - so the conflict is because tmplData was renamed to templateData
<antdillon> Ah ok, easy enough
<hatch> but the error is visible when you try to view the mysql charm, it throws an error that recent_commits is undefined
<rick_h__> jcastro: Makyo submitted a doc update to evilnickveitch, I believe, for bundles. 
<jcastro> ah, perfect, thanks
<antdillon> hatch, So there need error checking there
<hatch> guess it's a good thing I merged and re-qa'd lol
<antdillon> hatch, Good catch!
<bac> jujugui: i'm moving the trunk for charmworld on launchpad right now.  please don't land anything until i'm done.
<rick_h__> bac: rgr
<jcastro> rick_h__, where'd you guys hide the ability to show all charms again?
<rick_h__> jcastro: heh, manage.jujucharms.com? http://manage.jujucharms.com/charms ? 
<rick_h__> jcastro: otherwise wait for this to load https://jujucharms.com/fullscreen/search/?text=
<rick_h__> (empty search)
<jcastro> huh weird, empty search wasn't working for me
<jcastro> oh, you url hacked it?
<rick_h__> jcastro: yea, you should be able to replicate just by hitting <enter> in the search field
<rick_h__> jcastro: yea, <enter> in the jujucharms.com search field works for me :/
<rick_h__> it just takes many seconds to load due to pulling the giant json api call and rendering all the tokens
<jcastro> ok I have 5 bundles
<jcastro> with the discourse one I gave you that gives us 6
<rick_h__> jcastro: coolio, enough to flesh out the featured section
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> dude you are killing me
<rick_h__> jcastro: how so?
<jcastro> the GUI exports "cs:precise/jenkins-8" and so on
<jcastro> mind if I cut out the -8 and all the version URLs?
<rick_h__> jcastro: yea, I mean if you export a bundle and want to load it in another env it should be exactly the same
<rick_h__> jcastro: pulling out the version is ok/safe
<jcastro> fair enough
<rick_h__> jcastro: but I think that's not the best behaviour for users in real scenarios
<Makyo> jujugui call in 9
<rick_h__> ah crap, /me runs back to house
<bac> benji: join call now so i can ask you some questions?
<benji> bac: sure
<jcastro> rick_h__, sure, but for people who want a wordpress blog I want them getting the latest one
<jcastro> hatch, did you ever get your ghost stuff in launchpad? That'd be a cool bundle
<jcastro> rick_h__, ok, should I send these to you?
<hatch> jcastro: nope my night was busy, and then my VM decided to explode
<hatch> I seem to have a difficult time keeping Ubuntu running
<gary_poster> jcastro, sometimes we want exact bundles, sometimes we want most recent bundles.  medium term--soon enough--I think it will be good if we provide versions in our default descriptions, as we do now, but we communicate that a new version is available.  should be easy enough in gui.  less easy elsewhere, perhaps.  but being precise is a good place to start IMO
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> ok so these are simple ones I got right now
<jcastro> I'll make some with crazy monitoring, etc. too
<jcastro> but those will require testing
<jcastro> these should be enough to unblock you though
<gary_poster> awesome thanks jcastro.  are these approved/recommended also?
<jcastro> I stuck to all charms in the store already
<gary_poster> good
<jcastro> so these should be safe/recommended
<gary_poster> jcastro, I mean, are the bundles promulgated
<jcastro> no, they're on my disk
<gary_poster> oh! duh
<gary_poster> sorry
<jcastro> I was like man, we can do that?
<gary_poster> heh, yeah
<jcastro> that would be cool!
<gary_poster> that's what we want
<jcastro> got it
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<jcastro> ok so what steps do I follow for that? the doc that bzc gave nick?
<jcastro> the one with the "it must be in this crazy long url" :p
<gary_poster> heh
<jcastro> lp:~<your launchpad id>/charms/bundles/<your bundle name>/bundle
<jcastro> do those promulgate? or do I need to propose it to something after that?
<gary_poster> rick_h__, can you help jcastro with getting bundle in store?  jcastro, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1paE70HEVgKA6LIjngzMa83OYr5jkZrOJ0hVNrYUuva0/edit# should start you maybe?
<Makyo> jujugui call in 1
<gary_poster> thanks Makyo
<jcastro> I'll follow that and catch you guys on the flipside of the meeting
<gary_poster> thanks
<hatch> rick_h__: what was the blocker?
<rick_h__> hatch: running CI before auto landing a branch once it got a LGTM
<benji> bac: you were going to stay
<hatch> ohh I thought it had a onComment hook
<antdillon> hatch, Fixed up the linkify branch when you have time
<hatch> antdillon: cool thanks
<gary_poster> he *said* he was going to stay
<rick_h__> hatch: yes, and you can force a re-run of a travis-ci build, however you can't feed any info to that build to say "This time, in your after_success hook, go ahead and merge with trunk and close this pull request"
<rick_h__> hatch: so the api needs updating to allow data passed to the 're-build this CI build with this extra 'approved' flag'
<rick_h__> hatch: which isn't happening
<hatch> ahhh
<hatch> hmm
<rick_h__> jcastro: cool so you want to push this up? So from that google doc you need to create a bzr repo with them in it, push them to that url, and then promulgate them like charms. 
<hatch> well...right now even after lgtm we have ot manually trigger it
<hatch> so I suppose that's not really an issue
<hatch> right now being, with lbox
<rick_h__> hatch: so the issue is that you manually trigger and it runs for 7min. Then you have to MAKE SURE you come back in that 7min and land it
 * benji waits for bac to come back.
<rick_h__> hatch: right, the other thing to do is to recreate lbox submit and try to work the flow into a manual step there
<hatch> doesn't lbox do that right now?
<bac> jujugui: charmworld trunk is now owned by ~juju-gui-bot.  rejoice
<benji> yay
<bac> benji: hangout?
<gary_poster> yay
 * Makyo commences rejoicing.
<benji> bac: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0?authuser=1
<rick_h__> bac: woot
<hatch> rick_h__: can the local script get a notification that it passed successfully?
<rick_h__> hatch: it'd have to poll/ping
<rick_h__> hatch: but if it lives as a service somewhere, the after_success hook could ping something
<rick_h__> hatch: I'm looking at stridercd and wonder if we could self-host something that could do it, but don't know enough about it yet
<hatch> ahh....hmm how unfortunate
<rick_h__> hatch: otherwise it's basically setup jenkins + a bunch of scripts
<hatch> yah...which kind of sucks
<rick_h__> hatch: but that'll take time to try out/setup get right
<rick_h__> hatch: and I'm doing this on my own time right now
<gary_poster> I forgot to say that our bundle deploy developer story is the broke, because errors don't give helpful info and I can't get breakpoints to stop where I expect them to in Chrome. :-(  Maybe the second issue is PEBKAC, but the first is real.  I'm going to investigate and make a card once I know more
<rick_h__> gary_poster: the quickstart deploy? or from the gui itself?
<gary_poster> gui
<rick_h__> gary_poster: hmm, well there's not much to break into right? I mean it loads the file and calls out to the deployer and just gets back whatever comes back from the delta? /me should look at the code before speaking...but wth :)
<gary_poster> rick_h__, :-) this is with the sandbox
<hatch> rick_h__: so does this mean that travis doesn't really give us anything if we have to switch to jenkins anyways?
<gary_poster> rick_h__, is there a way to run a bundle through the charmworld proofer right now?  I'd like to see if it can tell me what is wrong with Maarten Ector's files
<rick_h__> hatch: correct, travis is cool, but the lack of the ability to trigger a new build via the api or to pass data to builds we re-start means we cannot run tests before LGTM lands the branch
<rick_h__> gary_poster: yes, sec
<gary_poster> thanks
<hatch> rick_h__: yeah that kind of sucks...I wonder if the pro version adds these things
<hatch> if not, it sounds like it's a pretty basic tool
<rick_h__> hatch: no, it's relying on users to do the merge or for something else to pick it up and do it. It's a gap in the feature set imo, but from irc they're not sold it's their job
<rick_h__> gary_poster: http://paste.mitechie.com/raw/1058/
<rick_h__> gary_poster: now that's using the tools I used to dev/check things
<gary_poster> rick_h__, awesome thank you
<rick_h__> gary_poster: feel free to swap httpie/curl or whatever if you prefer
<gary_poster> ack
<rick_h__> bac: if you get a second, see jcastro's request for some more cli examples in the bundles doc https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1paE70HEVgKA6LIjngzMa83OYr5jkZrOJ0hVNrYUuva0/edit
<bac> rick_h__: ok, thanks
<jcastro> bac, here's what we do for charms
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-store.html#submitting
<hatch> rick_h__: ahh gotcha
<jcastro> we'd basically need those kind of steps, but for bundles
 * bac looks
<hatch> I'm not sure which is worse, the wiki search or the charm search :P
<rick_h__> lol
<rick_h__> hatch: how is charm search letting you down?
<hatch> rick_h__: haha no the wiki one is
<hatch> its index must be....basic :)
<rick_h__> hatch: yea, I think it's simple wordpress mysql fulltext 
<bac> jcastro: the google doc we wrote was for nick use to craft docs for juju.ubuntu.com not as a final product.  i've not gotten any feedback from him.  but i'm happy to add whatever you want to that google doc.
<jcastro> oh ok
<gary_poster> rick_h__, proofer found a bug in our bundle export (we should honor option type) so that's good. :-) thank you
<rick_h__> gary_poster: awesomeness
<rick_h__> I love it when a plan comes together
<gary_poster> Hey hatch, do you have a minute to help check something out?  I feel like I'm encountering a Chrome debugging problem, but I want another pair of eyes
<hatch> sure
<rick_h__> antdillon: nice blog post!
<gary_poster> where blog?
<hatch> rick_h__: link?
<rick_h__> http://design.canonical.com/2013/10/cloud-sprint-what-ive-learned-about-testing-and-code-reviews/
<hatch> cool thx
<hatch> gary_poster: have a hangout url?
<gary_poster> hatch https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0
<gary_poster> sorry was looking at blog :-) nice post antdillon 
<hatch> I now have the new hangouts
<antdillon> gary_poster, rick_h__ Thanks, you guys were the stars!
<Makyo> Timeboxing the autoposition stuff, saving it at lp:~makyo/juju-gui/investigate-autopos couldn't find a clean way to get the centering stuff to work with it without being hacky, so I'll come back to it later.
<Makyo> gary_poster, next step?  Just pick a bundle card?
<hatch> Makyo: lets pair on my branch
<hatch> just in a call right now
<Makyo> hatch, okay
<hatch> Makyo: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0?authuser=1
<hatch> so I'm back to the old hangouts....lol
<hatch> so confusing
<rick_h__> gary_poster: watching the charmers hangout and having them fight with the name to use for the 'deployer file' that contains multiple bundles I realized we've got a disconnect between quickstart and the gui bundle support. 
<rick_h__> gary_poster: in the gui, we push the whole deployer file through
<rick_h__> gary_poster: but in the quickstart we ask you to select the bundle in that file to actually deploy
<gary_poster> rick_h__, if there is only one it is automatic
<gary_poster> I think that helps?
<rick_h__> gary_poster: right, but from the gui, if we pull marcoceppi's "wordpress" deployer file that contains bundles for 'basic', 'w/memcache', 'ha' versions
<rick_h__> the gui will try to deploy all three right now
<rick_h__> gary_poster: where the quickstart will ask you to select from basic, ha, etc
<gary_poster> rick_h__, why would you do that in the GUI?  We separate things in charmworld.  confused
<rick_h__> gary_poster: oh, /me goes to check ingest. Missed/forgot that it split a deployer up. 
<gary_poster> rick_h__, that's the second name in the url
<rick_h__> gary_poster: ah right, the basket/bundle bit
<rick_h__> gary_poster: ok, yea. Just forgot that as the examples we've done have been all simple one-one
 * rick_h__ is happy to have been mistaken
<gary_poster> rick_h__, right.  So, bundle:~marcoceppi/wordpress/6/ha
<rick_h__> gary_poster: yea, will be interseting to see how well that reads/searches in the gui then. 
<gary_poster> rick_h__, they are treated as completely separate in the gui
<gary_poster> rick_h__, we want related bundles in the future
<gary_poster> should be trivial
<gary_poster> they point to the other bundles in the basket
<rick_h__> gary_poster: right, I'm looking to see if we're displaying 'wordpress' or 'ha' has the name then in the gui? and if it should be somethig like 'wordpress/ha'
<gary_poster> rick_h__, for instance, concrete example: http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/bundle/~hatch/wiki/6/envExport/:flags:/charmworldv3/?text=hatch
<gary_poster> wiki == wordpress, envExport == ha
<rick_h__> gary_poster: right, and it won't come up for a search for 'wiki'. So if I was looking for 'wiki bundles' I wouldn't see this one which is why we're searching for 'hatch' 
<rick_h__> gary_poster: or am I just confused on the user experience on this?
<rick_h__> e.g. http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/bundle/~makyo/openstack/1/envExport/:flags:/charmworldv3/?text=envExport
<gary_poster> rick_h__, going to be late for lunch, have to run
<rick_h__> two very different bundles, found via a search for 'envExport' 
<rick_h__> gary_poster: rgr, have fun!
<gary_poster> thx
<hazmat> jujugui, just a heads up and search for feedback re unit placement in deployer..  rough capabilities outlined here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6330874/  .. tl/dr ditched machine placement in favor of deploy-with emulation, ie. to: service
<rick_h__> hatch: got a sec to chat?
<hatch> rick_h__: 2 mins?
<rick_h__> hatch: rgr
<hatch> noice done
<hatch> rick_h__: link?
<rick_h__> hatch: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpip79jiokcbcjn1g80l5po4?hl=en
<hatch> Makyo: so I have the highlight working and whatnot now
<hatch> but it looks like garbage
<rick_h__> hazmat: is there really the idea of an relation without an endpoint? /me is looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-deployers/juju-deployer/trunk/view/head:/deployer/relation.py
<hatch> have a quick second to take a peek?
<Makyo> hatch, sure
<hatch> join in the link that rick posted above :)
<hazmat> rick_h__, well a relation with one endpoint is a peer relation
<rick_h__> hazmat: so if the endpoint is mysql vs mysql:db it's the peer relation? and it just *knows* as there can be only one?
<hazmat> rick_h__, most of the peer disambiguation comes from charm examination where the rel type is specified
<hazmat> mysql vs mysql:db  is just qualified vs unqualified endpoint name
<hazmat> ie juju add-relation mysql wordpress and juju add-relation mysql:db wordpress are equivalent
<hazmat> qualified is needed in the case of ambiguity like adding a relation between mysql and mediawiki (which has both master/main and slave db rels to mysql)
<rick_h__> hazmat: ok, so if there's no qualifier on the endpoint it's assumed to be the first one in the list? Or some sort of set(mysql) intersect set(wordpress) 
<hazmat> rick_h__, i'm not really understanding the question.. a relation with a single endpoint must be a peer relation if its valid, qualified vs unqualified is only relevant/required for cases of ambiguity.
<rick_h__> hazmat: well your mysql to wordpress example isn't peer?
<rick_h__> hazmat: mysql has a peer relation of 'cluster' from what I can tell and not sure how that would work to wordpress
<hazmat> rick_h__, no.. a peer relation is only a service's relation to itself.. the mysql/wordpress and mediawiki examples are all client/server
<hazmat> rick_h__, peer relations can't be made between services, they are intra service relation, vs client/server as inter-service relations
<rick_h__> hazmat: ok, so juju add-relation mysql wordpress does not specify which endpoint, just services. (forget peers for the moment) so it'd be valid to have in the deployer relations: [ [ "mysql", "wordpress" ] ] ?
<hazmat> rick_h__, the service is the endpoint
<hazmat> ie juju add-relation <service_name:rel_name> <service_name:rel_name>
<hazmat> <> == endpoint
<hazmat> and really its <service_name[:rel_name> 
<hazmat> oops
<hazmat>  <service_name[:rel_name]> 
<rick_h__> hazmat: sorry, I'm doing poorly at picking names to use. I want to call the key name (website) the endpoint and wordpress the service
<hazmat> yes re your deployer relations, that's valid
<rick_h__> I'm trying to figure out how to validate [ [ "mysql", "wordpress" ] ] as a relation from a deployer file matching up https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/charm/precise/wordpress and https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/charm/precise/mysql
<rick_h__> hazmat: so ok, that's valid and the way it's valid is that juju does some work to match up the two services and finds a common relation to build? Just first available?
<hatch> rick_h__: hazmat hey were you guys inviting me to a call?
<hazmat> ah.. cool. so let's explore the use case
<hatch> can you link it here?
<hazmat> argh.. pythonhosted doc site is down.. or i could link to deployer docs
<rick_h__> hatch: we're just chatting in irc atm. We can move to a call if it'll help
<hazmat> rick_h__, let's move to g+
<hatch> nope I just had a ton of hangout requests on my phone for some reason
<rick_h__> hatch: yea, I'm looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-deployers/juju-deployer/trunk/view/head:/deployer/relation.py
<hatch> said it was you guys inviting me haha
<rick_h__> hatch: hazmat https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpjqd9br9gv2ar0e17d70tkk?hl=en
<hazmat> rick_h__, http://pythonhosted.org/juju-deployer/config.html#relations
<rick_h__> hazmat: ah, that makes it clear
<hazmat> well, not sure it actually answers your question
<benji> bac: [I was at lunch.]  My phone reminds me, but your concern is noted and appreciated.
<bac> benji: quick doc-only review: https://codereview.appspot.com/19890043
 * benji looks
<bac> benji: you can get even with the nagging tomorrow!
<benji> bac: I'll need a reminder for that.
<hatch> Makyo: so apparently a squircle is a real thing - not just rounded corners so I'll create one of those and then place it behind the service icon so that should hopefully get rid of the ugly gaps
<Makyo> hatch, yeah, it's just a matter of finding the right angles.
<Makyo> If not, punt to design; they'll already have that info.
<hatch> yeah it doesn't look like it's quite a squircle either after fudging with it :)
<hatch> it's a touch taller than wider
<hatch> at least the 'generic' icon is
<hatch> so I'll leave as is and get a proper one from design
<rick_h__> lol @ " so apparently a squircle is a real thing"
<hatch> haha - I just assumed it was a square with rounded cornders
<hatch> blah
<hatch> corners
<bac> benji: do you know LGTM reviews on rietveld are moved to LP merge proposals?  is that a side-effect of 'lbox submit'?  if so, that's a problem.
<bac> s/know LGTM/know when LGTM/
<benji> bac: I'm pretty sure it is because LP is subscribed to the RV emails
<bac> benji: your review is not shown on LP so 'bzr rv-submit' fails unless i use --force
<benji> hrm
<bac> benji: which is ironic given the content of this branch
<rick_h__> bac: is that the email from sinzui?
<bac> rick_h__: no, those are separate.  he was just pointing out you can do it all on LP without using lbox.
<rick_h__> bac: ah ok. Wondered if it was an issue with the owner movement and watching emails
<benji> bac: heh, indeed
<bac> benji: as to your nit, there is an irc client called 'rooms' which i blame for my confusion.  i'll try to remember IRC = modern CB
<benji> heh
<bac> benji: your branch from earlier today did not get the rv comments moved to the LP mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/charmworld/bug-1229179/+merge/193131
<bac> so that branch is merged with no approval votes
<benji> :(
<benji> are we the first people to use rv-submit?
<bac> benji: compare to https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/juju-gui/bundle-change-log/+merge/193134
<bac> benji: i used it week before sprint
<bac> i guess i may try with --force to see what it does
<benji> bac: it is odd that Jeff's comment is in LP but mine is not
<bac> benji: i just replied to your review on my reitveld.  i noted mp+193298@code.launchpad.net was a recipient.  the comment got posted at LP.  i wonder if the email from google just got dropped.
<benji> or maybe there is something about my emails that it doesn't like
<bac> benji: try another LGTM msg
<benji> bac: I am known to RV as  benji.york@gmail.com, but LP knows me as benji@benjiyork.com and benji.york@canonical.com
<bac> benji: have your reviews not made it through in the past?
<benji> <shrug>
<bac> benji: OH, on yesterday's review of my branch jeff's made it but yours did not.  that's what you meant.  hmm, that does make you look like a culprit.
<bac> benji: would it kill you to add that email address to LP?
<benji> bac: done
<hatch> jujugui lf a reivew/qa for https://codereview.appspot.com/19920043/
<hatch> just updating some small cleanups for that branch right now
 * benji heads out for a bit
<sinzui> bac, I added ~juju-gui-developer to ~ce-orange-squad to ensure everyone has maintainer privs in charmworld. gary_poster needs to accept the team invite
<gary_poster> ok on it
<gary_poster> uh, I don't see the email.  Trying LP itself...
<sinzui> gary_poster, bac, just lost network. he doesn't know
<gary_poster> sinzui, https://launchpad.net/~juju-gui-developers is the wrong team
<gary_poster> that's someone from the old juju-gui project
<gary_poster> We are https://launchpad.net/~juju-gui
<bac> gary_poster: sinzui has left the building
<bac> gary_poster: can you reject the bad and add the right one?
<gary_poster> bac, no I'm not a member. :-) um
 * benji realizes he's too early and says put for a while longer.
<bac> gary_poster: well, you're a member but not an admin
<bac> hazmat, can you add ~juju-gui to ~charming-devs on LP?
<gary_poster> bac, LP doesn't think so.  For example, https://launchpad.net/~ce-orange-squad/+mugshots
<bac> https://launchpad.net/~charming-devs/+members shows gary_poster
<sinzui> gary_poster, which team needs power
<bac> gary_poster: oh, curtis wanted to add us to orange?
<sinzui> yes I have left
<gary_poster> bac, yes
<bac> so. damned. confused.
<gary_poster> sinzui, https://launchpad.net/~juju-gui-developers is not us.  https://launchpad.net/~juju-gui is us
<bac> but that would work...
<sinzui> gary_poster, I was taking a circuitous route to ensure teams juju-qa and juju-gui can land branches in charmworld. orange is a shell of a team
<hazmat> bac, sure in a meeting atm though eta 20m
<bac> sinzui: that'll work great if you add ~juju-gui
<sinzui> I don't see that team?
<bac> hazmat: ack
<gary_poster> sinzui, you don't see https://launchpad.net/~juju-gui ?  Public, and Orange squad is member
<bac> sinzui: orange is a member of that team.  you don't see it b/c it would cause a cycle and salgado is too smart for that
<gary_poster> heh
<sinzui> gary_poster, something about team types prevents that team being a member.
<sinzui> I will sort this out after children are moved
<gary_poster> sinzui, I suspect it is the cycle that bac mentioned
<bac> To the Bac Cycle
<bac> so i think we need to patiently await kapil to fix it.  perhaps he can make one of us an admin too.
<benji> I can't believe I have never made that pun.
<jcastro> heya bac
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~jorge/charms/bundles/wordpress/bundle
<jcastro> ok so does the store automatically index that or ... ?
<rick_h__> jcastro: yes, it'll ingest it like charms in about 15-20min
<bac> jcastro: what he said
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> now ... how do we gate what shows up in the gui?
<bac> jcastro: ummm
<rick_h__> jcastro: right now there's a feature flag. :flags:/charmworldv3
<jcastro> got it
<bac> jcastro: but no gating
<jcastro> so like, I'd go into manage and check the box like a charm?
<bac> anything pushed to LP that smells like a bundle will show up
<jcastro> got it
<jcastro> anything with charms/bundles in the namespace? 
<bac> no, it has to match charms/bundles/<name>/bundle
<jcastro> got it
<bac> so they won't just be there by accident
<jcastro> and as far as featuring it, I assume I can check a box in the manage.jujucharms UI like I can a charm?
<bac> jcastro: yes.
<bac> jcastro: but it has to be promulgated first, right benji?
<sinzui> bac, you are right.
<jcastro> ok so how do we promulgate?
<bac> sinzui to allow me to complete my experiment would you add me to ~ce-orange-squad ?
<sinzui> I will
<sinzui> bac, done
<bac> sinzui: ta
<gary_poster> hey hatch, do you have a reviewer?
<hatch> umm
<hatch> I don't think so
<bac> jcastro: i think you have to use the charm tool and i'm unsure if marco has updated it tbh
<gary_poster> hatch, ok I'll take it
<jcastro> ah got it
<jcastro> that's an important bit to note!
<gary_poster> hatch, here's a sketch of a fix for Maarten's bug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6331944/
<jcastro> but for these first few ones you guys are going to manually promulgate them?
<gary_poster> hatch, you up for making a high card to address that and the "let's show a reasonable error to the user and maybe even put something nice in the console" issue?
<hatch> sure thing, can you email me the yaml file so I can test?
<jcastro> bac, I can confirm it's got promulgate support, perfect!
<bac> good to know.
<gary_poster> hatch sent
<bac> benji: bzr rv-submit now works for me.  it'll work for us all when we get ~charming-devs updated.  lordy that was convoluted.
<gary_poster> hatch that svg looks like a rounded rectangle, not a squircle
<hatch> cool thanks
<gary_poster> am I right/wrong?
<hatch> gary_poster: it is a rounded rectangle
<hatch> :)
<hatch> the squircle didn't fit
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> it actually looked worse
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ok
<hatch> my guess is they have a different squircle calculation
<gary_poster> hatch one other idea...one sec
<hatch> sure
<gary_poster> hatch dumb idea: maybe try putting the official charm template icon in inkscape, https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/media/icon.svg ?
<gary_poster> In retrospect that seems like the obvious thing to do
<hatch> right it does doesn't it...
 * hatch fail
 * gary_poster fail :-)
<hatch> well at least I caught an egg that rolled off the counter with my foot just now
<hatch> so that's one win
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> impressive!  the circus is always another option for you.
<hatch> yeah I'd make a good carny
<hatch> actually no, i'd make a horrible one
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> rick_h__, benji: i thought abel was going to show the revno on http://staging.jujucharms.com/heartbeat
<bac> has the mongo test ever passed?
<rick_h__> bac: he was going to do it as a follow up
<bac> oh
<rick_h__> bac: his branch was up for review already and he wants to add some more things
<rick_h__> bac: so he's agreed to do that and uptime in the follow up branch
<bac> rick_h__: ok.
<hatch> does anyone know if x11 applications run on mavericks?
<hatch> the internet seems to have mixed reviews
<gary_poster> hatch they used to, but yeah, I've heard of maverick problems
<gary_poster> hatch, give it a try? :-)
<gary_poster> or enjoy your vm :-)\
<hatch> haha I'm tryign to avoid more issues LIKE my vm :D
<hazmat> bac done re ~gui->~cdevs
<gary_poster> hatch, did you check with Makyo--should we declare the highlight image and then make repeated references to it, rather than making an image for each one?
<marcoceppi> rick_h__: some weird things happening
<rick_h__> marcoceppi: ok, what's up?
<marcoceppi> rick_h__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6332077/
<marcoceppi> says can not find precise/wordpress and mysql, but it should
<hatch> gary_poster: so on select move the highlighted image instead of having multiple?
<gary_poster> hatch, no, svg has some spelling where you declare an image once and then reference it repeatedly.  We use it for something or other. :-P If Makyo says we don't need it, that's fine.
<rick_h__> marcoceppi: hmm, yea. 
<bac> hazmat: thanks.  sinzui may want to add ~juju-qa.
<Makyo> gary_poster, hatch - We could stick it in a ref, but I don't think that buys us too much.  It will still be cached, just like the service blocks in the real env. view.
<gary_poster> Makyo, hatch, cool thanks
<Makyo> If it's small enough, we could stick it in a ref and it would be one less round-trip, but we'll have to see that down the road.
<Makyo> Not hard to do, just an investigation task for later.
<gary_poster> cool
<marcoceppi> rick_h__: I'll add a prettier --debug output for proofing
<gary_poster> hatch, """Code LGTM with ultra trivial.  I asked you to investigate using the official Juju squircle SVG (https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/media/icon.svg).  I will QA after you let me know to do so."""
<hatch> yeah I'm attempting it now
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> note to self....don't double click the header of inkscape
<hatch> it....closes
<hatch> if I have to do more of this stuff I think I'll just buy Sketch hah
<rick_h__> marcoceppi: I'll have to get back to you. It's the one freaking test I don't have is store_url: cs:...
<rick_h__> well at least the test fails. yay bugs
<marcoceppi> rick_h__: cool, thanks
<rick_h__> oh wait, nvm. This is charm:, not store_url
<rick_h__> I do have a passing test for that, wtf
<rick_h__> ah hell, they're versionless
 * rick_h__ grumbles in a corner. 
<hatch> gary_poster: yeah...this looks 100x better :)
<gary_poster> awesome, hatch!
<sinzui> gary_poster, bac, Lp Ui doesn't let you uninvite, and the API only supports membership changes from the invitee perspective. This is an example of how to bend Lp API to do the right thing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6332145/
<gary_poster> sinzui, lol, impressive
<hatch> the zooming still appears to add some aliasing issues but we can deal with that later
<hatch> it's reproposing now for qa
<gary_poster> cool thanks hatch, lemme know and I'll merge
<hatch> gary_poster: all done
<gary_poster> ack, on it
<gary_poster> hatch QA good!  Thanks!
<hatch> excellent thanks
<hatch> gary_poster: so does the browser not cache svg hrefs?
<hatch> re your ref comment
<gary_poster> hatch it does, AIUI, but <Gary starts waving has hands, looking in a somewhat panicked way towards Makyo> I think that using the ref approach means that the file is only *parsed* once for that svg.  The way it is now, the file is cached, but the file is parsed every time you add the image.  Maybe. :-P
<hatch> I'll accept your reasoning and substitute it for my own
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> sounds good
<Makyo> gary_poster, hatch the more I think of it, the less ref makes sense, because refs are NOT cached.
<Makyo> It made sense considering the service blocks in the environment view, because we only loaded that once, but we would load the bundle view once for each bundle viewed.
<gary_poster> why are they not cached?  That seems silly
<gary_poster> to not honor the usual HTTP headers
<Makyo> Sorry, disconnect here.  Refs are blocks of SVG that are basically stored in variables that can be used anywhere, such as for the service blocks in the env view.  They are part of the DOM, not linked externally.
<Makyo> We were considering moving the service blocks to a ref at the beginning of the <svg> element so that it would be loaded with the page rather than externally.  This doesn't work quite as well for something that will be loaded over and over again.
<Makyo> We could ref just the image tag, but that doesn't buy us a whole lot, because it's still loaded once on the first view and then cached, just like if we use image tags directly.
<rick_h__> bac: benji can I get a quick review of https://codereview.appspot.com/19990043/ please? 
<gary_poster> Oh, so there's no cached calculation of some sort?
<Makyo> I think the solution is as we have it; the browser will take care of the caching.
<rick_h__> short branch, bugfix for marcoceppi's proofing
<benji> rick_h__: sure
<rick_h__> thanks benji 
<Makyo> gary_poster, ref would be the solution if the calculation were simple.  if we can get the squircle outline down to a few lines of SVG, then maybe that will be the way to go, but if it includes gradients or anything, it's a net loss.
<gary_poster> huh
<Makyo> (we couldn't really tell if the select was a border with an interior drop-shadow, though we think not, so as an increment, we made it just a border)
<Makyo> (If it's just a border, yes to refs; if more, yes to images)
<gary_poster> interesting.  I don't get all of it, but that means I need to go read up on SVGs at some point. In THE FUTURE.  :-) Thanks Makyo.
<bac> rick_h__: how does that guarantee you get the latest revision?
<rick_h__> bac: the resolve_charm_from_description method adds a sort and pulls the latest
 * bac looks
<rick_h__> bac: I just had to change the 'query' part that this builds
<bac> rick_h__: ok, so that already existed.  gotcha.
<rick_h__> bac: rgr
<bac> rick_h__: remember you'll need to land with 'bzr rv-submit'.
<rick_h__> bac: yea, I was giong to ask how I'm supposed to do this now
 * rick_h__ goes to get rv-submit
<bac> benji: any idea why the charm-queue collection doesn't exist on staging?  is it ephemeral, getting torn down after ingest is run?
<bac> benji: this is shown on staging.jujucharms.com/heartbeat
 * bac bbiab
<hatch> gary_poster: so re your fix for maarten the issue was the subordinates were being given a num_units of 1 when it should be undefined? -and- services that don't have a bum_units, but aren't subordinates should default to 1?
<hatch> just confirming
<hatch> well...I mean, it makes sense...just making sure that was the goal :)
<gary_poster> hatch, my fix was #1.  I moved behavior #2 down the stack from where it was (see the last bit of the patch), which seems reasonable and was necessary for #1.
<hatch> ok great - just wanted to clarify so I can write a proper test
<Makyo> Man, I hope this works...
<Makyo>  (╯°□°）╯︵ ʎʇᴉlᴉqᴉʇɐdɯoɔ ɹǝsʍoɹq
<hatch> rofl
<hatch> best!
<gary_poster> lol
<Makyo> Funny thing is that'd probably be just a bunch of boxes in IE
<hatch> haha, sad but true
<gary_poster> jcastro, just deployed a bundle with 8 haproxy units using official charm and all failed in "config-changed".  Known issue?
<jcastro> I don't know every known issue on all 130 charms off the top of my head unfortunately, heh
<hatch> amature
<hatch> ...
 * hatch runs
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> jcastro, :-) sure, just figured that one was important
<gary_poster> ok, shutting it down
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/haproxy/+bugs
<jcastro> did you relate it to anything?
 * Makyo dogwalks, then quick errand to ship something.  Back in a few.
<rick_h__> benji: thanks for the review. The urls should be url-safe, so thought they'd be regex safe. However, I guess there could be a [] or () and still be url safe
<gary_poster> jcastro, was connected to daisy
<rick_h__> benji: I'll update it to at least ^ and check for \d at the end and do a better match
<rick_h__> and document the rest
<jcastro> hey rick_h__
<jcastro> still no bundles showing up for me in manage.
<jcastro> debug now or wait until tomorrow? 
<rick_h__> jcastro: yea, notice. I'm not sure what's up. I'll have to check staging to see if there was some error pulling it in
<rick_h__> jcastro: tomorrow, I'm about to run out the door and past EOD 
<jcastro> I agree, beer time.
<rick_h__> CHC time
<jcastro> hey so for now
<jcastro> I'll keep the one-shot all-on-one-unit ones out of there
<jcastro> and I'm going to do the winning bundle connected to the rails charm as our "crazy one"
<rick_h__> jcastro: k
<gary_poster> hatch, should I maje a card?  Do you want one for the patch, and one for the better error reporting, or combine them?
<hatch> I reviewed a branch from frankban this morning that added the better error reporting
<hatch> which....there isn't a card for
<hatch> hmm
<gary_poster> hatch, "review deployment notifications..."
<gary_poster> exists
<gary_poster> in review lane
<gary_poster> but that was about gui side
<gary_poster> not fake backend
<gary_poster> IIUC
<hatch> ohh right that was
<hatch> I guess they could be combined
<gary_poster> hatch, I made two cards. if you combine them then so be it :-)
 * gary_poster runs away
<gary_poster> night all!
<hatch> night, thanks
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning sashimi
<hatch> jujugui lf a review https://codereview.appspot.com/20040043/
<huwshimi> hatch: So it turns out most YUI widgets include their base CSS and yui3-skin-sam CSS in the skins/sam css
<hatch> right but we don't include that file though do we?
<huwshimi> hatch: Yep.
<huwshimi> hatch: I figured out a way to not include the sam skin files, but now everything breaks because it doesn't include the base css that we need :(
<hatch> oh intersting - I thought we removed that long time ago
<hatch> ohh
<huwshimi> hatch: Well, it's per widget
<huwshimi> hatch: So ./node_modules/yui/tabview/assets/skins/sam/tabview.css contains styles that are prefixed with .yui3-skin-sam, but also includes the base CSS for that widget
<hatch> ohhh I see where they are coming in from
<hatch> that's....unfortunate
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah, but those skin files look like they're including the *-core.css file
<huwshimi> hatch: So if we include those instead we should be fine.
<hatch> assuming that they are split up correctly hehe
<huwshimi> yeah...
<huwshimi> hatch: I'm guessing if we want the core files we'll need to include them manually
<huwshimi> hatch: Unless you have any ideas on how to get the loader to do it...
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> I thought there was a way tos pecify the skin for the css in the loader config
<hatch> so maye specifying an invalid one would just load the core
<hatch> but it's been so long
<hatch> I couldn't say for sure without some hacking on it
 * huwshimi wonders if rick_h__ is around and has any ideas...
<huwshimi> hatch: I tried to do that, but I don't think I was doing it correctly as it didn't change anything. Maybe I'll give it another go...
<gary_poster> hatch, LGTM.  /me collects more trash from house for trash day...
<gary_poster> hi huwshimi 
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Hey!
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> huwshimi: maybe we create a yui-module-css.css file and copy the core stuff in there
<hatch> if you know which ones we need it'll be pretty easy to write a small script to create that file
<huwshimi> hatch: I can actually just use the current CSS builder to do that, I was just hoping we could use the Loader to find all the neccesary css so we don't miss things in the future.
<huwshimi> I can't even get it to use the night skin
<huwshimi> I mustn't be doing this right
<hatch> ohh - well they are working on moving yui to use pure
<hatch> so when that change comes I rekin we'll have some issues :)
<hatch> can you gist your code so I can take a look?
<huwshimi> hatch: here are all the places I've tried changin the skin :)
<huwshimi> hatch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6332657/
<hatch> looking
<hatch> http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/slider/#skins
<huwshimi> hatch: Right, but that's per widget
<hatch> :/ man there is really 0 documentation on this
<huwshimi> hatch: http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/tutorials/skins/
<hatch> so when you set skin to night it doesn't load the night files?
<hatch> I think you'll need to run make again
<huwshimi> hatch: yeah, loads the same set of files
<hatch> :/
<huwshimi> hatch: in merge-files.js in the combineCSS function you can console.log(files) and it will output the list of files it's include every time you run make devel
<hatch> and that list never includes the night css?
<huwshimi> that's correct
<hatch> looks like fetchCSS only has three options
<hatch> neither is what we want
<hatch> unfortunately
<hatch> http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/api/classes/config.html#property_fetchCSS
<hatch> we could create a group for the css core files
<hatch> so we set fetchCSS to false
<hatch> then manually include the css core files
<hatch> manually being in the loader
<hatch> the last time I did that was probably 1.5 years ago though so I'd have to find the syntax again
<huwshimi> hatch: We already set fetchCSS to false, but that only sets it use the local CSS, not use CSS from the YUI CDN
<huwshimi> hatch: It's ok, I can just manually include the CSS and we can try and remember to add css for each widget when required in the future
<huwshimi> hatch: I would assume that somehow we should be able to change the skin though :)
<hatch> yeah - I would too...
<hatch> in my personal projects the first thing I do is fetchCSS: false
<hatch> haha
<huwshimi> :)
<hatch> the skins are just too ugly
<hatch> they remind me of the 90s
<hatch> lol
<huwshimi> hehe
<hatch> there are WAY too many places to add notifications
<huwshimi> hatch: do you think it would be too hacky to modify the list of paths to grab the -core.css file in stead of the ./skin/sam file?
<rick_h__> huwshimi: what's up? see I was ping'd earlier
<hatch> where is this list of paths?
<huwshimi> hatch: It comes from loader
<hatch> oh....then yeah :)
<huwshimi> rick_h__: We're just trying to figure out how to get the YUI Loader to pick up the -core.css files for the widgets instead of the skin/sam files
<huwshimi> rick_h__: Any ideas?
<hatch> but maybe if you document it enough :)
<huwshimi> hatch: As in yes, it would be too hacky?
<hatch> yeah it's pretty hacky, but if there is enough documentation then maybe not :)
<rick_h__> huwshimi: we don't use the YUI loader?
<rick_h__> huwshimi: yea, fetchCSS false in the GlobalConfig (and each section of it) should turn off any css loading and thought we already did that. 
<hatch> that's what I thought too, but I guess it's not working for whatever reason
<huwshimi> rick_h__: That makes it use our local files, but it's still using the sam skin files, we want the core ones
<rick_h__> huwshimi: right, but don't we auto combine the sam ones? We don't load them from external sources do we?
<huwshimi> So we get paths like node_modules/yui/widget-base/assets/skins/sam/widget-base.css and we want node_modules/yui/widget-base/assets/widget-base-core.css
<rick_h__> bah, wish we just used a damn combo loader and could do it right
<rick_h__> huwshimi: oh, well did we take off skin-sam from the <body> tag?
<rick_h__> or all containers?
<huwshimi> rick_h__: Yep, I've done that and now want to get rid of the CSS :)
 * rick_h__ tries to think back to how we got this working in the first place
<huwshimi> rick_h__: I've fixed up any issues from dropping the yui3-skin-sam classes. I just want to drop the CSS as well.
<rick_h__> huwshimi: k, looking
<hatch> rick_h__: +1 on using the loader properly :)
<rick_h__> huwshimi: did you change the config in the lib/merge_files.js?
<rick_h__> huwshimi: that's not looking to ignore css and that's what builds things from YUI
<rick_h__> huwshimi: you'd have to debug what merge-files.js is doing and try to config it to skip the files even though combo-loading rules would say to get them
<rick_h__> huwshimi: I would think it'd be two passes, one for css and one for js but not 100% since merge-files is part magic trying to 'pretend' to combo load
<huwshimi> rick_h__: But I don't want it to ignore the CSS, I just want it to pull the core files instead of the skin files
<rick_h__> huwshimi: right, but it must be deciding what to pull for some reason there
<huwshimi> rick_h__: I figured it would be using the YUI() config
<rick_h__> huwshimi: so combineCSS is getting sent a list of files but not seeing who's building the list atm and calling combineCSS
<huwshimi> rick_h__: It comes from getYUIFiles().css and a couple of extras in 'merge-files'
<rick_h__> huwshimi: ok, so that loader then. Something is telling it to get sam skins. /me looks some more
<huwshimi> rick_h__: Yeah, I can't figure that one out
<rick_h__> huwshimi: http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/tutorials/skins/
<rick_h__> huwshimi: try with skin: null in the loader config?
<rick_h__> See the section "Option B"
<rick_h__> I'm just guessing here
<rick_h__> if all the skin-sam is pulled from the html, and there's noting in the deps for it, figure should be ok
<huwshimi> rick_h__: I've been trying
<huwshimi> rick_h__: Not even changing it to 'night' changes anything
<rick_h__> huwshimi: push your branch up?
<huwshimi> one sec...
<hatch> sorry guys I gota run for a few hours but I definitely want to know the outcome of this :)
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks!
<huwshimi> I've actually gotta head to the doctor in 10 minutes
<huwshimi> rick_h__: I'm going to push this with all my changes it. I'll be pretty dirty.
<rick_h__> huwshimi: that's dine
<rick_h__> fine
<huwshimi> rick_h__: I can fix it by doing "cssFiles.push(path.replace('skins/sam/', '').replace('.css', '-core.css'));" but that's a hack :)
<rick_h__> huwshimi: lol
<huwshimi> rick_h__: I'm sorry I have to head for a bit. I'll be back shortly. If you do discover anything let me know, otherwise we can take a look another time. Thanks for your help!
<rick_h__> huwshimi: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1059/ works to ignore the skin sam, it doesn't load -core. You have to pull those. 
<rick_h__> -core is meant to be shared across skins so we've basically turned off skins here and so you'll have to pull what you want manually
#juju-gui 2013-10-31
<huwshimi> rick_h__: Thanks a lot!
<rick_h__> huwshimi: np, best of luck
<rick_h__> huwshimi: make sure you doc all this stuff down somewhere to ease us when/if we pull something new
<huwshimi> rick_h__: OK will do.
<huwshimi> Oh no, a positive lines of code branch!
<gary_poster> jujugui, I'm reviewing huwshimi's branch unless someone tells me they are already doing it
<rick_h__> gary_poster: thanks!
<gary_poster> :-) welcome
<gary_poster> rick_h__, hey.  did you and antdillon discuss what to do about the cookie footer now that the main footer is gone?it hides behind the charm browser sidebar now, which does not seem good.  The best easy option I see is to have it pop over with a z index, and then have the charm browser add a bottom margin that makes it possible to see all content above the cookie warning.  wdyt?
<gary_poster> 'course, then it will also be above the inspector, which won't look right. :-(
<rick_h__> the z-index sounds good, I'd not worry about the margin as it's a "warning" type dialog that goes away
<gary_poster> I guess so
<rick_h__> "hey, here's this thing in your way, click it and decide so you can move on"
<rick_h__> imo
<gary_poster> :-) ok
<gary_poster> thanks
<rick_h__> but no, antdillon and I didn't talk about it. Didn't notice it. 
<rick_h__> UX might have different feelings
<antdillon> rick_h__, gary_poster I agree popping it over the top is good 
<gary_poster> cool thanks antdillon.  
<gary_poster> rick_h__, antdillon I'll make a card for that in urgent lane.  should be super fast.
<antdillon> gary_poster, I'll run it by Luca when hes next in and have a "final" answer shortly
<gary_poster> cool perfect
<rick_h__> gary_poster: rgr
<rick_h__> jcastro: looks like your bundle made it http://manage.jujucharms.com/search?search_text=wordpress&op=
<gary_poster> and it exposed a GUI bug :-P
<rick_h__> yea, recent commit error
<rick_h__> filing now
<gary_poster> thanks
<rick_h__> bac, oh you're not here for me to tell you I assigned the bug so...you're assigned 
<gary_poster> :-P
<rick_h__> I'm super helpful like that :)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> I have performed the all-important job of adding a new cute icon for Juju Quickstart to the kanban board.
<gary_poster> Go me.
<rick_h__> lol
<rick_h__> come on, they should all be halloween themed for today
<gary_poster> heh, if only I had that option
<gary_poster> frankban does not have IRC pings on his current computer. :-)
<bac> hi evilnickveitch
<jcastro> rick_h__, ah nice, I love causing bugs!
<jcastro> should bundles show up in http://manage.jujucharms.com/recently-changed ?
<jcastro> rick_h__, ok I'll commit the other ones, now that I have them I'll make the READMEs more spiffy too
<jcastro> they're just placeholders right now
<gary_poster> huh.  bac *was* here
 * gary_poster goes to get some water
 * rick_h__ runs for coffee
<bac> gary_poster: ping
<jcastro> rick_h__, ok all my bundles are pushed, poke me if there's an error
<rick_h__> jcastro: rgr
<hatch> weeeee https://twitter.com/FromAnEgg/status/395923814279696384
<rick_h__> hatch: heh
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h__> just don't forget to keep that block of code up to date if you add a new widget
<rick_h__> :/
<hatch> hopefully we don't have to!
<hatch> die widgets die
<rick_h__> psh, shush. I thought we were done trying to rewrite all the things
<hatch> I'm never done, I'm just tired from the last go around
<hatch> lol
 * rick_h__ pushes hatch off the edge and into the pool to cool off
<hatch> ahh a pool
<hatch> https://github.com/incompl/cloak
<hatch> not really related to us, but a cool project none the less
<hatch> the awesome charity truck build that I'm involved with http://wheelsofdreams.ca/ had it's private unveiling last night. It's awesome, I can't wait until the embargo is off so I can share pictures of the completed truck
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<gary_poster> rick_h__, from sinzui: "/me tries on staging
<gary_poster> charmworld does not support featuring bundles. not in models, not in UI
 * gary_poster just tried"
<gary_poster> that was sinzui, not me
<rick_h__> gary_poster: has to be promulgated first
<gary_poster> ah thanks
<rick_h__> gary_poster: at least that was the discussion yesterday, not sure if that happened/not 
 * hatch officially proposes changing promulgated to promoted :P
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h__> hatch: hey, I ran into promulgated in a book the other day and went "Oh oh I know what that means!"
<hatch> hahaha
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> rick_h__: did you see my comment yesterday about 22 Jump Street being filmed in Regina Saskatchewan?
<hatch> we are taking over....I am tellin ya!
<rick_h__> hatch: yea, just didn't mean anything to me. I thought 21 jump street is a 20+yr old tv show?
<rick_h__> :P
<rick_h__> then I hear they made a bad movie out of it
<hatch> lol
<Makyo> jujugui call in 1
<hatch> Haloween - the only day of the year when it's acceptable to run door to door screaming at the home owners and taking candy from strangers
<rick_h__> woot!
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I'm sure when I have kids I'll enjoy it again haha
<rick_h__> hazmat: feature request, tags at release points please :)
<hatch> right now it's firmly in the "Get off my lawn" category :D
<hazmat> rick_h__, bzr tags? ack
<rick_h__> hazmat: yes please, tracking down a change from 1.1 to 2.5 and would <3 to have a tag to head back to
 * hazmat does parse those rev numbers.. 
<hazmat> rick_h__, i assume you mean deployer?
<rick_h__> hazmat: yes
<rick_h__> hazmat: come to find out we already had it in charmworld for a get_flattened_deployment function that no longer exists
<hazmat> rick_h__, that never got merged
<rick_h__> hazmat: ah ok, good to know
<hazmat> rick_h__, fwiw  https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/juju-deployer/get-flattened-deployment/+merge/175689
<rick_h__> hazmat: cool, yea pulled it from the download-cache. Will get it updated. Thanks.
<rick_h__> hazmat: do we support inheritence? /me thought it was not allowed, but maybe that's a *for now* thing
<hazmat> rick_h__, inheritance works now.. i'd suggest subclassing a deployment and overriding fetch_charms/get_charms  with charm objs from mongodb
<benji> charmworld supports inheritence on ingest; we use the deployer as a library and perform the inheritance before storing the result
<rick_h__> benji: yea, I'm looking at how best to update it for the updated deployer version
<benji> k
<rick_h__> benji: ping, got a sec to chat?
<benji> rick_h__: sure
<rick_h__> benji: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpieoqhi2s1ddd7061crjaqg?hl=en
<bac> PSA for OS X Mavericks users:  ssh only reads ~/.ssh/authorized_keys now.  if you have authorized_keys2 it won't be used so just rename it
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, hey.  You available for a hangout to help me understand some of your concerns before the larger call?
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: yeah, I have a call now but in an hour I'll be available
<gary_poster> ok thanks marcoceppi 
<marcoceppi> Mostly, just need some clarifications :)
<hatch> gary_poster: do you still have trunk with maartens file? I'm wondering if you get an error in utils.js with it
<hatch> it appears to be the method which finds the center and pans to it
<hatch> I can't seem to repro it before I changed the error reporting....
<hatch> which doesn't make any sense haha
<gary_poster> hatch, I still have it.  but it didn't deploy because of an error
<gary_poster> I gave you the file because it was able to trigger an error
<gary_poster> so...
<gary_poster> I dunno, what do you wnat me to do?
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> ohh ok - trunk has that fix
<hatch> I thought you were running on trunk
<hatch> no problem I'll debug further
<gary_poster> Uh
<gary_poster> hatch why don't we have quick hangout?  Don't want to be quite this lost ;-)
<hatch> haha ok
<gary_poster> hatch https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.t3m5giuddiv9epub48d9skdaso
<hatch> there is something definitely wrong with the 'layout' stuff - if you put a debugger in the charm deploy code, they don't get placed in the proper spots
<hatch> this one won't be fun to debug ^ Makyo
<hatch> just FYI
<Makyo> I'm missing large chunks of information, but I'll trust your judgment that it won't be fun :)
<hatch> haha - sorry that was definitely not a complete thought
<hatch> lol
<hatch> basically when deploying a bundle from a yaml file, if you put a debugger in the 'loop' somewhere, the positioning gets broken
<hatch> so it's not a real bug, but probably a symptom of a larger issue.....whatever that issue may be
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: I've got time now
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, awesome, thank you https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.t3m5giuddiv9epub48d9skdaso
<hatch> so odly enough my phone just dinged telling me that gary and marco were in a hangout.....should I be concerned? lol
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> I thought hangouts were private by default, I wonder why it invited me
<gary_poster> because I reused
<hatch> ohhh
<hatch> makes sense
 * hatch shakes mocha/phantom "why you crash?????"
<rick_h__> it hates you :P
<hatch> clearly!
<hatch> bac: no codereview emails came from your merge proposal FYI
<bac> hatch: it is still thinking
<hatch> ohh odd :)
<hatch> it's not sure if it wants to review your code? :P
<bac> 'lbox propose' is running, has printed the LP MP url but hasn't proceeded
<bac> 'make check' run by lbox failed for me multiple times.  :(
<hatch> does it just crash for you too?
<bac> hatch: no, there is a spurious test failure that only occurs when make check is run by lbox
<hatch> oh odd mine is the exact opposite - it crashes when it's NOT run by lbox
<hatch> lol
<hatch> so that leads me to believe it has something to do with all of the data being pushed through the console which causes phantom to crash
<hatch> gary_poster: when you have a moment could you qa/review https://codereview.appspot.com/17540044/ since you have the yaml files :)
<gary_poster> on it, hatch
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> frankban: are you going to need to pass your branch off to someone?
<gary_poster> hatch, I *think* the bad layout issue might happen when you drag in a deployment file too soon after a reload?  so far I have not been able to disprove that guess
<hatch> I was thinking similar but the same issue happens with debuggers in the deploy 'loop' so my guess there is some underlying issue that these are symptoms of
<gary_poster> huh
<gary_poster> ok
<hatch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1246462 rick_h__ gary_poster do we have any ideas as the best place to put this? I was thinking beside the developer name
<_mup_> Bug #1246462: bundle tokens need to be basket:bundle for the name/title <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246462>
<gary_poster> hatch I think they need to be part of the big na,e
<hatch> that's going to be tough because we only really have room for....say 15 characters
<gary_poster> hatch, where now they say wiki, it would say "envExport" they would say "wiki:envExport"
<rick_h__> hatch: the api provides a basket_name attribute that needs to be in the model and then part of the bundle token title
<rick_h__> hatch: well, but let's see it and we can toss an example to UX from there?
<hatch> yeah well it could be SuperCharged:TestBundle at which point it would show SuperCharged:...
<hatch> :)
<rick_h__> https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/bundle/~hatch/wiki/7/TestBundle example api data
<gary_poster> hatch agree with rick_h__ .  If we show only one thing at the top it should be SuperCharged, and then TestBundle would be beneath
<rick_h__> hatch: yea, so maybe the token needs a XXX: SuperCharged, or the title becomes the basket name and the bundle name is the sub attribute
<gary_poster> hatch, make syre that mouseovers show full struing?
<hatch> ok so the bundle name beside the developer and the basket at the top
<hatch> that sounds good
<gary_poster> mm
<gary_poster> uh
<gary_poster> hey luca__ ! :-)
<luca__> gary_poster: Heya
<hatch> hehe
<luca__> gary_poster: hows it going?
<hatch> you should have ran
<hatch> :P
<luca__> lol
<rick_h__> lol
<gary_poster> hey.  pretty good. :-) quick question for you, I hope
<luca__> go ahead
<rick_h__> the big thing is which is the more important bit of data to the user? the basket name or the bundle name? (I'm thinking basket name myself)
<hatch> rick_h__: I'm going to tend to agree but I haven't fully wrapped my head around the basket and deployer relation yet
<gary_poster> so, we need to show the "basket: (deployer file/bundle collecton) name and the bundle name.  concrete example might be that we have a bundle collection named mediawiki, and we have three bundles named small, medium and large
<gary_poster> so we can show that it two ways that we see in the token
<gary_poster> (1) the main name becomes mediawiki: small
<gary_poster> (and mediawiki: medium and so on
<gary_poster> )
<gary_poster> (2) we show mediawiki as the main name
<gary_poster> and then put the bundle name--which is kind of like a flavor, let's say, in a subordinate line, like with the maintainer
<gary_poster> luca__, they both are names, but "mediawiki" is kind of like the family name and "small" or so on is the bundle's given name
<gary_poster> only together are they really best distinguished
<gary_poster> http://localhost:8888/sidebar/search/bundle/~hatch/wiki/6/envExport/:flags:/charmworldv3/?text=hatch is a way to look at the current state if that helps
<gary_poster> uh
<gary_poster> http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/bundle/~hatch/wiki/6/envExport/:flags:/charmworldv3/?text=hatch
<gary_poster> :-D
<gary_poster> I lean towards #1, but hatch's concern is that the name might get too big.  I think it is the name anyway, and we should just make sure that mouseover tells the whole story
<gary_poster> If we do #2, I think it is harder to convey the idea that the secondary bit is the bundle name
<gary_poster> luca__, finished.  what do you think?
<hatch> also to note about #1, nothing else does the mouseover-for-more, so disoverability would suffer....maybe?
<hatch> maybe we can use a smaller font :D
<gary_poster> I think ellipsis is a pretty common indicator of mouseover for more. <shrug>
<hatch> yeah you're probably right
<hatch> (of course luca probably has totally different plans) haha
<gary_poster> :-)
<luca__> I think #1 sounds the better option
<luca__> I wouldn't do a hover over
<gary_poster> ok
<luca__> just have the ellipses to show that this name is longer
<gary_poster> just click on it for details, as usual?
<luca__> yeah
<gary_poster> yeah ok
<luca__> It's a difficult thing to solve
<gary_poster> luca__, you should be used to it ;-)
<luca__> would we allow bundles to be named Mediawiki?
<gary_poster> people can call them anything they want
<gary_poster> in promulgated bundles I think we would encourage that family name/given name style
<luca__> That seems a little odd, but potentially its ok
<gary_poster> ok.  hatch, you ok with that?  should be easy to do at least :-)
<hatch> yep for sure - I'm not sure that solves rick_h__'s original concern though. That you will just see X number of bundles and have to click through to see why they are different
<gary_poster> if the names are big yes
<gary_poster> but not if small
<gary_poster> similar to charms
<gary_poster> let's see if it proves to be a problem
<rick_h__> hatch: well primary is I think that basket_name isn't shown at all, that's primary as I think it's the most important bit
<gary_poster> and consider it once we have real-world data
<gary_poster> right
<hatch> yeah that's fine
<rick_h__> +1 interation ftw
<hatch> man we need more data
<hatch> :D
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> one review/qa needed for https://codereview.appspot.com/20170044/
 * bac beat up lbox!
<bac> we need to add try/catch with retry on loadFixture.  may do that as a slack task soon.
<rick_h__> bac: looking
<hatch> bac: I'd actually propose a loadFixture cache instead
<hatch> get rid of all those darn GET requests
<bac> hatch: the load fixture is being called by charm cache filling
<rick_h__> loadFixture shouldn't be getting. It's a fixture. 
<rick_h__> you give it json and it loads it
 * rick_h__ is confused
<bac> can't cache the cache before you fill the cache
<hatch> loadFixture doesn't make an IO request?
<bac> does too
<hatch> right - so if you request the same fixture twice, it shouldn't make a second IO request
<gary_poster> hatch lots of small things in my review but LGTM and QAOK
<bac> _cached_charms is where the failure occurs.  loadFixture throws a 404.
<hatch> so loadFixture would need to be some persistant class in the tests for that I guess
<hatch> bac: ohh you're getting the same 404 as Makyo - yeah I have no idea whats up with that, I've never seeen that one
<hatch> gary_poster: thanks will look now
<bac> hatch: yes.
<Makyo> bac, hatch I can fix it if I swap test-debug and test-prod in make check
<bac> Makyo: that makes no sense but i'm all for it
<Makyo> bac, I know :P  You're welcome to try and see if that helps?
<hatch> gary_poster: ISTM? International Ski Travel Market or Institute of Secretariat Training & Management
<hatch> ....lol
<gary_poster> :-P
<gary_poster> it seems to me
<hatch> ohhhh
<hatch> that makes more sense
<Makyo> It has to do with one of the tests changing the URL, then the next test requests a relative path
<hatch> haha
<rick_h__> right
<rick_h__> let's fix it right and blow up all the tests to their own modules :) /me runs away
<hatch> haha
<hatch> I'm pretty sure that would dramatically slow down our test suite
<hatch> but I agree we need to find some way to do that
<rick_h__> I don't know, the whole mocha "Load all the things, parse for any .only, .skip, etc" step could go away
<rick_h__> more disk IO, but w/SSD might be faster :)
<rick_h__> and much easier to parallel-ize if we wanted/needed to
<hatch> well it needs to load the index.html for phantom so it needs to load/parse all of the js each time then
<hatch> so we would need an index.html for each test suite
<hatch> which is fine
<hatch> but I'm pretty sure it would slow it down
<hatch> although the parallel story sounds interesting
<rick_h__> prove it ;P
<hatch> any slow down that 'may' be caused by parsing and loading new assets for every suite would certainly be offset by running 4+ tests at a time
<hatch> well....2 for me ;)
<rick_h__> "chrome, open these 40 tabs now!" *boom*
<rick_h__> thanks bac, LGTM and comments inbound
<hatch> lol - you're computer has 40 cores? :D
<hatch> LUCKY!!!!
<frankban> guihelp: I need one review + QA for https://codereview.appspot.com/20370043 thanks!
<frankban> gary_poster: I need to go in 10 minutes, I'll take care of landing the branch (if it looks good to the reviewer) later today or tomorrow. 
<gary_poster> ok thank you frankban!  looking at branch asap...
<hatch> ugh I was hoping I'd never have to look at these endpoint functions again......THANKS gary_poster :/ haha
<gary_poster> hatch, you don't hafta.  You can leave those out. :-)
<hatch> phew! Ok I'll just console log the data
<frankban> thanks gary_poster 
<hatch> :)
<hatch> enjoy your time off frankban
<frankban> hatch: thanks have a great we
<hatch> I will :)
<hatch> jcastro: is there a better way for this guy to do what he wants than what I have said? http://askubuntu.com/questions/369127/juju-wordpress-charm-doesnt-update-from-git/369148#369148
<_mup_> Bug #369148: E: linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10 <apport-package> <kj-expired> <linux (Ubuntu):Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/369148>
<jcastro> hatch, marco knows best, his charm
<jcastro> but that seems sane to me
<hatch> marcoceppi: ^
 * hatch spazzes out on widget parent/child
<Makyo> Finally disentangled myself from insurance crap, ugh.  Sorry for the wasted time :(
<hatch> Makyo: live on the edge....go no insurance
<Makyo> That's...basically what's happening.
<hatch> I....was just kidding
<Makyo> Three appointments, four prescriptions, about $1000, all claims denied.
<hatch> :/
<Makyo> All out-of-network visits are 100% subscriber's responsibility, and there are no in-network providers listed, which makes the plan non-ACA-compliant.
<Makyo> </bitter>
<hatch> move to Canada :D
<Makyo> Hahah!
<Makyo> I might, at that!
<hatch> sure our income tax sucks, but at least I don't know of anything called in-network-providers wrt health care
<Makyo> Still not convinced Saskatoon is a real place, though.
<hatch> Yeah, we actually live in the ether, only coming to your dimension for sprints
<Makyo> That was my best guess, yeah.
<hatch> that's why it's so important I have a job that allows remote work
<Makyo> Hahaha
<hatch> lol
<hatch> jujugui lf a really quick review/qa https://codereview.appspot.com/20410043/
<bac> hatch: there are nice parts of canada...
<Makyo> hatch,  ont it
<Makyo> on it
<hatch> Makyo: thanks
<bac> er, that was meant for makyo
<bac> makyo: there are nice parts of canada
<Makyo> bac, Canada sounds nice! Saskatoon just sounds made up :)
<bac> Makyo: i rearranged those make check targets.  if it works it'll get submitted.  :)
<Makyo> \o/
<bac> feels a bit dirty though
<hatch> look it's really there! http://goo.gl/maps/kza65
<bac> oh, heck, it failed even with 'make check' from the command line, not run by lbox!
<bac> re-vert
<Makyo> Boo
<Makyo> We need to fix that test :|
 * Makyo peers at map.
<bac> and the largest identifiable part of the city is named after a hockey player
<Makyo> hatch, code's good, QAing
<hatch> bac: lol which part is that?
<bac> gordon howe campground
<hatch> oh lol I dont' even know where that is
<hatch> learn something new every day
<gary_poster> hatch, any reason why we should't increase max-width of #subapp-browser #bws-sidebar .bws-content .yui3-token .title to 170px in your branch?  Seems like it would fit and looks a lot better
<hatch> gary_poster: looks a-lot better :)
<hatch> I have nothing against it but I'll qa across ff and ie
<gary_poster> thanks hatch.  gave LGTM & QAOK with that.
<hatch> I can't wait for SASS and source maps
 * gary_poster runs away for halloween and such.  back briefly later.  bye all!
<hatch> ooooooo boy that'll be awesome
<hatch> cyaz
<hatch> alright I'm going to grab some lunch now
<hatch> ping if ya need me
<hatch> of course the time I leave lbox running unsupervised it decides to stop working
<hatch> haha
<hatch> I think we have bonified ci failures in IE
<hatch> as per the last email
<hatch> gary_poster: not sure if you're around, but if so, do you have a card in mind for me?
<hatch> I'm taking the cookie zindex for now
<hazmat> is there a nob in gui to turn on icon files for non promulgated charms?
<hatch> that was fast...fixed
<hatch> hazmat: negatory
<hatch> it's a charmworld thing
<hatch> it tells the gui what to display for it's icon
<hazmat> bummer
<hatch> what's the usecase?
<hatch> tbh I'd be ok with that knob :)
<hazmat> hatch, demoing a set of charms that haven't been promulgated, would be nice to have the icons..
<hatch> or if you just don't care if it's promulgated or not :)
<hatch> rick_h_: ^ any input
<hatch> he might not be around
<hatch> hazmat: file a bug :)
<hazmat> k, thanks
<hatch> jujugui anyone want to do a quick qa on ubuntu for me for this cookie zindex branch? https://codereview.appspot.com/20430043/
<rick_h_> hazmat: you'd have to have a fork of hte gui that set the model attribute 'shouldShowIcon' to true hard coded? or no, you can't do that any more
<rick_h_> hazmat: so yea, the icons come from charmworld, so that would have to be branched/hacked
<hatch> :)
<hatch> rick_h_: what about a option in the gui to add something to the end of the data endpoint to include the real icons?
<rick_h_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui-bot/charmworld/trunk/view/head:/charmworld/views/api/__init__.py#L571
<hatch> doesn't sound difficult from the gui side but maybe charmworld can't handle it?
<rick_h_> hatch: right, we'd talked about adding a url flag to charmworld api calls that you could set via a gui/etc config
<rick_h_> hatch: but just not ever been done
<rick_h_> hatch: you'd have to add a flag to that method ^^ that ignores all the rules and just returns the icon if it exists
<hatch> I don't know how the routing works but that sounds simple on the face of it
<hatch> of course more work than one would think because of the charm changes :)
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, not saying it's hard at all
<hatch> maybe we could have a 'prettify: true' option :D
<rick_h_> hatch: just saying it's not there 
<rick_h_> hatch: heh, in the gui charm? 
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> if (pretty === true) { unicorn(); }
<rick_h_> hatch: heh, just a demo mode
<rick_h_> does the funky scaling, turns on always-on icons, etc
<rick_h_> but anyway, that's the low down on that
<hatch> coolio
<hatch> want to qa my branch? :)
<hatch> I dont' have a working version of ubuntu with x running :P
<rick_h_> hatch: no, I'm doing halloween party setup and only looked because I was ping'd directly
<hatch> oh haha ok np
<rick_h_> now that we've got the kid in the costume everyone comes here for this holiday wheeeee
 * rick_h_ wonders if he can get the in-laws lost on the way
<hatch> lol
<hatch> haloween isn't a holiday :P
<benji> I thought we had to quote _id fields that contain "bad" characters, but my (limited) experiments show otherwise.
<hatch> benji: not-enough-information-to-respond
<benji> :)
<benji> This is for MongoDB in charmworld
<hatch> ohhh
<hatch> :)
<hatch> ugh #$%^ you safari
<bac> so i got my "custom" G+ url.  its custom but you can't customize it.  boo.
<hatch> yep, what did you call yours?
<bac> hatch: i had no choice, it was +BradleyCrittenden for my personal one and +BradCrittenden for the canonical acct
<hatch> ohh you didn't submit a different one for approval?
<bac> didn't see how
<bac> is that a thing?
<rick_h_> benji: yea, there's the quote_key thing to quote all those things
<benji> rick_h_: yeah, I'm familiar with it, but when writing some tests for my current branch I wondered what would happen if I took it out.  Nothing broke.
<hatch> bac: are you still around?
<huwshimi> Morning
<bac> hatch: i am not
<hatch> bac: well when you get back - can you check and see what happens when you try and export a bundle on trunk in Safari 7?
<hatch> it looks like I can only get safari 6 on Lion
<hatch> and all it does is open a new blank tab
<hatch> morning huwshimi
<bac> hatch: Failed to load resource: Frame load interrupted
<bac> hatch: blob:http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/0f9f2577-4181-46d6-85f3-2855d1053185
<hatch> ugh lame sauce
<bac> opens new tab with nothing in it
<hatch> so they claim it's supported but it's clearly not
<bac> darn
<bac> bye
<hatch> cyaz
<hatch> thanks
#juju-gui 2013-11-01
<rick_h_> benji: yea, it'll work. It just breaks things like storing a value with a '.' in it and then trying to query it back out
<gary_poster> hey huwshimi.  how you. :-)
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Hey. Good. Doing QA :)
<gary_poster> Cool!  Thanks huwshimi.  Things looking OK?
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Yep, hit something small...
<gary_poster> Cool.  We're hoping to make a release early next week so it would be great if we were in good shape
<huwshimi> gary_poster: I've only just started, but things look pretty reasonable.
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Certainly  looks like the highest level of polish across the board that we've ever had.
<gary_poster> Awesome. :-) huwshimi, I'm sorry I didn't call you this evening.  I talked with everyone else this week to ask if they had any post-sprint thoughts and if we ought to consider anything about ye olde yearly goals (https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1hzcQ40d-z_xC0x62uc7o1uQR16NjIM3itF5XW8MtJkw/edit).  It looks to me like we are doing quite well with your goals.  Would you like to schedule a call on you
<gary_poster> r Tuesday morning next week to talk about these things, or is everything ok, or...? :-)
<gary_poster> (if everything is ok then we'll just wait till next week)
<huwshimi> gary_poster: I think things are going fine. I don't have any questions/concerns about goals, at least not from my end :)
<gary_poster> heh, cool huwshimi 
<gary_poster> ok, have a great weekend and talk to you next week. :-)
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Thanks Gary, have a good evening and weekend :)
<gary_poster> thanks :-)
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: I put charm-tools 1.1.0 on pypi for you ;)
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: that being said, 1.1.0 is "released" just waiting for the builders to finish
<marcoceppi> how do you guys usually install it? from package or tarbal?
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: you rick!
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: if it's on pypi we'll pull it downinto a download-cache so we can install it sans internet and such with a lock version
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: I think last time we did a custom python package build and stuck it in there, so we just have to update it with the new .tar.gz
<gary_poster> rick_h_, "you rick!" ? :-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: lol too early in the morning 
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: there's more rocking than 'ricking' in that ^^
<rick_h_> at least they keys are next to each other
<rick_h_> I wasn't that nuts this morning
<gary_poster> hey bac, when you are adding the basket name to search, could you double check that we include bundle charm names as search terms too?  If we don't do that now and it is easy to add that at the same time, please add it; if it is not that easy we can have a separate card.
<gary_poster> BradCrittenden, ^^^
<rick_h_> bundle charm names? The names of the charms inside the bundle?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, yes
<BradCrittenden> gary_poster: yeah i'm pretty sure we do that
<BradCrittenden> at least we have a test for it
<rick_h_> gary_poster: bac yea http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/:flags:/charmworldv3/?text=mysql pulls upt he wiki/wordpress bundles
<rick_h_> even though the search was for wordpress
<rick_h_> err, mysql
<gary_poster> bac, rick_h_ awesome, thanks
<gary_poster> another card bites the dust ;-)
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: YOU RICK AND ROLL!
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: hah, tried not to go there
<marcoceppi> it is early here
<gary_poster> lol
 * gary_poster out for a bit
<bac> jujugui: one review/qa please of https://codereview.appspot.com/20780043/ -- note QA instructions in follow-on email.
<bac> hey rick_h_, any free time to do the above review.  it is for the bug you filed!  :)  (very short too)
<rick_h_> bac: yea, just in deep atm. Can look in a few. 
<bac> thanks
<hatch> so how was halloween for everyone?
<gary_poster> good
<hatch> we only had 2 groups of kids haha
<hatch> it started raining
<hatch> and kids these days are weak!
<rick_h_> bac: starting review/qa now, relations are freaking mind melting
<hatch> finally someone else who had to deal with them :P
<rick_h_> hatch: rain didn't hurt too much http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/10601718093/ they still bussed (literally) people in to the neighborhood. Later pics show the street just lining up with cars from outside the neighborhood. There's usually NO cars on the street
<hatch> do you live outside the city?
<rick_h_> no, I live inside a small-ish town
<rick_h_> in a sub division
<hatch> ohh - I was gona say....driving? lol
<hatch> The only time we drove was to get to family and friends who were on the other side of the city
<rick_h_> benji: can you do qa on bac's branch please? My virtualenv is all out of date now witht he new deployer stuff I was working on
<hatch> could usually get more than enough candy within the neighbourhood
 * rick_h_ finds the downside of colo
<benji> rick_h_: sure, which branch is it?
<rick_h_> benji: lp:~bac/charmworld/bug-1246459 
<rick_h_> benji: from https://codereview.appspot.com/20780043/
<rick_h_> benji: thanks!
<benji> np
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, we always run out so got $100 of candy this year and went through 3/4 of it. Without the rain I think I would have gotten closer to going through it all
<hatch> well with people bussing their kids in no kiddin
<hatch> g
<hatch> did they at least say 'trick or treat' ?
<hatch> or just ring the doorbell
 * hatch doesn't give candy to kids who just ring the doorbell
<rick_h_> yea, scond year we got a limo, only this time it was a limo bus vs a limo car
<rick_h_> yea, most say it, some have to be forced to say it. I ignore kids that come up to me and just hold out their pillow case
<hatch> haha yup
<hatch> FYI you CAN just do a trick :)
<BradCrittenden> hi rick_h_, thanks for the review.  as to the scoring question, i guess they can be reversed.  that just affects the order the results are shown, right?
<rick_h_> bac: right
<bac> rick_h_: i'll do it then
<rick_h_> bac: thanks, I think it'll give better results that way
<bac> rick_h_: qa ok?
<rick_h_> bac: benji is doing qa. I've updated my colo-virtualenv a bit and makes it hard for me to qa 
<hatch> the windows 'tile' for the store always says I have updates, but when I open it, nothing....
<hatch> it's probably a conspiracy
 * rick_h_ shakes fist at "old chunk mismatch"!!!!!!!!!!!
<rick_h_> go through all of lbox for a pretty side by side review of my code and get nadda
<hatch> rick_h_: well it also gives the rest of us peace of mind knowing that something else has 'reviewed' your code before we have to :P
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h_> heh, I like to do that so "I" can review it before I ask everyone else to. -wip ftw
<rick_h_> and help me find bits missing tests/etc
<hatch> so when I try to do `make test-debug &` it breaks out of the background when the node process hits
<hatch> I'm guessing I'm missing something?
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<bac> ha, the cool ones are already there
<benji> jujugui: I have a charmworld branch up for review that adds metrics tracking infrastructure (a model and source): https://codereview.appspot.com/20820043
<bac> benji: did you do the qa on my branch?  i'll review yours.
<benji> bac: the injest is still running
<bac> benji: oh, you didn't change the limit to 10.
<benji> bac: I ran the commands you put in the RV; you should have included rm -rf /
<bac> oopsie
<jcastro> hey gary_poster
<jcastro> for mediawiki you basically want me to cat the two files together
<jcastro> and call it "mediawiki"
<gary_poster> hey jcastro on call
<jcastro> but the environment names are like "mediawiki-simple", "mediawiki-scalable" and so on
 * jcastro nods
<gary_poster> jcastro, can scalable inherit simple?
<jcastro> I don't know anything about how inheritance works in bundles
<jcastro> I know how to shift-d is about it, heh
<benji> arg, the ingest still isn't done; I guess I'll start again with a limit
<gary_poster> jcastro, see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-deployers/juju-deployer/trunk/view/head:/configs/blog.yaml
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, we ingest with inheritence, but I wasn't aware of it until recently. I'm not sure how that'll proof. That requires pulling in the deployer config stuff I think.
<gary_poster> rick_h_, uh-oh
 * rick_h_ needs more test cases/examples ugh
<gary_poster> rick_h_, could you confer with brad or benji on that?  they know where the inheritance bidies are buried
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, that's the functionality we used the deployer for before that changed so much I copied it out to move forward. 
<gary_poster> bodies
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yep, will do. 
<gary_poster> thanks
<benji> I would suspect proofing after inheritence would be the way to go.
<rick_h_> benji: yea, since this just came up yesterday that's been my take and part of the trail of XXX: but worth a real bug to make sure proof supports inheritence
<benji> yeah, the proof tool needs to support inheritence because it will be given those kinds of deployer files to process, we won't have those though, so we should proof what actually gets stored in the DB
<rick_h_> so jcastro, forget you heard about inheritence for a few days :)
<jcastro> ok so should I keep them seperate for now?
<jcastro> I need to version them still though
<jcastro> want me to do that now?
<rick_h_> version the services?
<gary_poster> the charms.  Yes please jcastro.  also, note that we display your branch name and the bundle name in the GUI, so that might affect how you name things
<gary_poster> for example
<gary_poster> see http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/:flags:/charmworldv3/?text=jorge
<gary_poster> we could make those names smaller I suspect
<jcastro> you mean on the left?
<gary_poster> yeah
<hatch> jcastro: on Tuesday I'm going to be doing a demo of juju/GUI on my laptop what's a good collection of charms to deploy that will illustrate it's awesomeness the best?
<jcastro> hatch, what's the audience?
<hatch> http://www.prairiedevcon.com/
<hatch> it's a windows slanted conference
<hatch> but mostly developers
<hatch> I'll be sure to mention that it works on Azure & windows but it's definitely being demo'd on Ubuntu :)
<benji> bac: QA looks good; I only got one result for the search "muletrain" (the expected bundle)
<jcastro> hatch, dude, do the rails charm on azure
<jcastro> that would be epic
<bac> benji: cool.
<bac> my goal is to now right a proper muletrain bundle.
<hatch> I know nothing of azure or rails haha, not sure I want to do that live
<jcastro> so do what you know
<jcastro> ghost?
<jcastro> rick_h_, ok versioned things pushed
<jcastro> rick_h_, how can I test the bundle from the store itself
<hatch> jcastro: I was thinking of doing it on lxc since it'll be at a conference I'm not sure how reliable the internet will be
<hatch> and relying on hotspot probably isn't wise either
<jcastro> like If I wanted to deploy what's in the store in 15 minutes
<bac> rick_h_: you didn't use the magic LGTM on my review
<bac> rick_h_: found here https://codereview.appspot.com/20780043/
<bac> it is all sad and ungreen
<bac> and rv-submit hates it
<jcastro> hatch, have something fired up and GUIed, the show it, then be like "ok, but our internet is flaky, so let's move locally"
<jcastro> then juju switch and show the same stack running on LXC.
<hatch> oh that's cool
<jcastro> yeah
<hatch> I could do an apache/wordpress/haproxy/mysql deployment?
<rick_h_> bac: because I was waiting for QA to do it
<rick_h_> that's benji's job :P
<jcastro> and then you say "Same deployment, on my cloud and on my laptop." and go right into rick's spiel on how you guys can fire things up easily and test just like you would on a real deployment
<jcastro> if internet is fine just switch back and forth
<bac> rick_h_, benji would one of you fine people approve my review?
<benji> bac: sure
<jcastro> you want to show how you can do the same thing on any substrate
<rick_h_> did qa get an ok? oh /me missed his irc omment
<benji> bac: done
<bac> ty
<rick_h_> jcastro: "test the bundle from the store itself"? you mean find it and deploy it on comingsoon?
<hatch> jcastro: good idea thanks
<rick_h_> jcastro: http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/:flags:/charmworldv3/ search, hit deploy
<jcastro> rick_h_, I mean deployed for real. or do I wait for the gui to land to do that, then deploy on the real thing?
<jcastro> rick_h_, I think I'm asking chicken/egg.
<jcastro> let's say I want to test the bundles I am submitting
<rick_h_> jcastro: you can use the deployer or the quickstart tool from the email that gary_poster sent out yesterday
<jcastro> oh dude, the alpha quickstart one, totally missed it, thanks!
<gary_poster> rick_h_, jcastro the version in the PPA only supports downloaded files.  URLs are in trunk but not in PPA yet, sorry :-/.  Next week
<jcastro> yeah that's fine
<gary_poster> downloaded bundle files I mean
<gary_poster> cool
<rick_h_> gary_poster: right, but jcastro can test his bundle file works locally
<jcastro> I just didn't want to only test on deployer
<gary_poster> oh, definitely
<rick_h_> to lxc or aws or anything
<jcastro> I am not worried about the bundle not working from my local file
<jcastro> I am worried about testing it from the store
<gary_poster> yeah, that's a great test because it uses the GUI charm to deploy
<gary_poster> so it works in quickstart
<gary_poster> then you are testing the GUI
<gary_poster> in one command
<hatch> Makyo: did you see that bug come in about upgrade charm?
<hatch> is that a gui or charmworld issue?
<Makyo> hatch, Both?
<Makyo> hatch, charmworld doesn't give us a list of downgradeable versions, though we do have revision info.
<Makyo> We could request against each version but that'd be dumb.
<hatch> ohh ok -
<hatch> for example precise/mysql-27/ shows me rev 28 no matter what
<Makyo> non-linear charm versions is interesting, though.
<Makyo> hatch, I believe you get latest no matter what.
<Makyo> That was the backfilling, I believe.
<hatch> ok so the 'links' to show those versions is.....useless?
<Makyo> Until we move to api v3 I think
<rick_h_> yep, api3 supports versioned charms as part of the bundle work
<hatch> ahh ok cool
<Makyo> I can't really afford to switch right now, hatch.  That answer most concerns?
<hatch> Makyo: yep that points me in the right direction
<hatch> thanks
<Makyo> Cool
<hatch> yeah mysql jumps from 22 to 28 which is odd I suppose :)
<jcastro> wow gary_poster
<jcastro> this plugin is my new god
<gary_poster> jcastro, lol awesome
<jcastro> gary_poster, where do I file bugs?
<gary_poster> jcastro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-quickstart/+filebug
<jcastro> how is the bootstrap so fast?
<rick_h_> :)
<gary_poster> jcastro, getting the GUI up via the API means that we don't have to wait on downloading the charm to your local system and uploading it to the environment--it just goes straight from the charm store to the environment without a middleman; getting it up on machine 0 simply means we don't have to wait on another machine, but that's probably something you already do
<jcastro> man, that is a thing of beauty
<jcastro> I'm going to start filing bugs even though you mention the limitations in your mail so we can track them, is that cool? 
<gary_poster> +1 thanks jcastro
<jcastro> man, it's deploying the bundle
<jcastro> awesome.
<jcastro> dude, THANK YOU for putting the gui password in the console too
<jcastro> that is perfect
<jcastro> ok so the one thing I can't do is ... juju-quickstart <remote URL>, that's what's coming next week
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> we will auto-log-you-in soon, too, and have the GUI tell you where to find your password in the future, or to just use quickstart again to open the GUI in this environment, so you don't have to look at the console
<hatch> so with the upgrade charm details, do we want to open up the charm browser? or open it in the inspector breakout?
<Makyo> Finally got this. Man, SVG scaling is weird. I can never remember when I need to take the scale into account.
<Makyo> Test, then propose.
<hatch> hmm huw found quite the bug with this linking issue
<hatch> rick_h_: got a second?
<rick_h_> hatch: yea
<hatch> I THINK I found a browser routing bug...but not sure
<hatch> steps are
<hatch> http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/:flags:/charmworldv3/
<hatch> deploy mysql
<hatch> click 'upgrade service'
<hatch> click mysql-27
<hatch> (it should open the browser)
<hatch> click the X in the browser details page
<hatch> click mysql-27 in the inspector again
<hatch> note the # in the url now
<rick_h_> hatch: yea
<Makyo> Cute.  HaaS (hugs as a service) http://www.nowcheerup.me/  How would one charm a hug?
<rick_h_> hatch: sec
<rick_h_> hatch: I don't have time to go through it but I can walk you through what to check
<rick_h_> hatch: hangout?
<hatch> sure link?
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpj09acjl4ip5f6bjgt8fkqg?hl=en
<bac> benji: after LP noticed your LGTM rv-submit was happy.  so the process is working as we'd hoped.
<benji> bac: cool
<benji> bac: how goes the review of https://codereview.appspot.com/20820043 ?
<hatch> rick_h_: thought you'd find this interesting....viewNavigate is not being fired to open the panel :)
<hatch> I think some of our routing code has become self aware
<rick_h_> hatch: well then there's your problem. :)
<rick_h_> hatch: so it's not updating _viewState in a sane way then I bet
<hatch> that's probably exactly it
<rick_h_> hatch: so will be curious to see how _viewState is getting updated and such
<rick_h_> what values it ends up with
<rick_h_> hatch: but it makes sense, that version of the View isn't tied to the subapp/browser.js
<rick_h_> hatch: I mean that the inspector isn't tied to the browser state like that. /me is trying to think but brain is fried
<hatch> yeah that's fine I'll keep tracking it down
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I mean there's still something sticknig it in the hash
<hatch> the ie redirect is happening before that i've found
<hatch> so this is a separate bug
<rick_h_> hatch: the other thing to drop a debugger into is the sidebar: function in browser.js to check the request to see if the routing is passing it in as a hash then and we're picking it up
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, yea, if that's not using the viewNavigate i wonder if it's just something where YUI isn't blocking the <a> for IE
<rick_h_> hatch: it might just be a simple case of that the inspector needs to catch upgrade <a> clicks and do a manual navigate change 
<hatch> yeah i'm going to hope that I can restore the pjax functionality
<hatch> i'd rather not fire events all around
<rick_h_> yea, true
<hatch> ok sidebar is not being called
<rick_h_> hatch: the details view can't open without it being called :/
<hatch> the details view is rendered via 'renderEditorial' right?
<hatch> (it's also not being called)
<rick_h_> hatch: no, it's from sidebar
<hatch> what in the....
<rick_h_> benji: got a few min?
<benji> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> benji: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpin08id5me7l01r1rnplpgg?hl=en
<hatch> gary_poster: did you ever figure out why chrome wasn't catching your debugger statements?
<hatch> I'm running into the same issue right now
<rick_h_> hatch: you don't have them turned 'off' by change?
<rick_h_> chance?
<hatch> I wish
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> ok, just checking. It's the only way I know to stop them
<rick_h_> well, and the dev tools are open?
 * rick_h_ ducks
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I have a debugger in routeDefault in browser.js and it's loading without stopping
<hatch> that's not even possible.....
<hatch> had to restart chrome
<hatch> working now
<rick_h_> so it's connected to the window? Or did you split the debugger/window?
<rick_h_> oh, cool
<gary_poster> hatch on call sorry
<hatch> no problem, a reboot fixed it
<gary_poster> so...I keep thinking that, if we don't have a "ghost" stage for bundles, we need bundles to ask for configuration
<gary_poster> The only use case I had was openstack
<gary_poster> which we were told was not a driver
<gary_poster> but what about passwords
<gary_poster> we want to have passwords and such excluded from export
<rick_h_> yea, I've been wishing a couple of times for at least an editor window "edit this bnudle before deploying"
<gary_poster> yeah
<hatch> why is a ghost bundle stage so bad?
<gary_poster> I'm picturing an inspector that lets you configure values that a bundle author has highlighted as needing configuration
<gary_poster> because it is expensive to build and we have been told not to work on it :-)
<rick_h_> heh, I was thinking a quick first pass is just loading the content as an editable field as yaml
<gary_poster> huh, could be
<rick_h_> then hit deploy and it could validate and then go
<hatch> haha oh ok
<gary_poster> not the GUI expereince though
<rick_h_> true
 * gary_poster has to step away.  back soon
<hatch> I was thinking deploy the bundle as ghosts which the user can go into each service to modify
<hatch> then click one 'deploy all' button
<gary_poster> that was the original plan, yes
<gary_poster> even that would arguably want an interface like the one I'm describing though
<hatch> yup
<gary_poster> "yeah, you can customize this thing, but you *really* ought to fill these out
<gary_poster> "
<hatch> I could see that as a logical progression from some type of form validation
<hatch> or not...
<hatch> :)
<Makyo> jujugui lf review/QA https://codereview.appspot.com/20870043
<hatch> ill do it
<hatch> i need a break :)
<hatch> Makyo: done lgtm qaok
<Makyo> Whew~
<hatch> 8 minute review/qa turnaround
<hatch> not bad :P
<Makyo> Heck yeah :D
<hatch> I'm really getting nowhere with this routing issue
<rick_h_> hatch: you hitting it enough to see if it's coming into the routed view handler's req object as with a hash?
<Makyo> hatch, I agree that we should introduce bounding box stuff to the real topology at some point, in another branch.  Rather than just centering the canvas, it would center and scale as with bundles.
<hatch> rick_h_: well I've determined that it's before any of the browser stuff
<hatch> it's definitely routing issues
<hatch> Makyo: sounds good :)
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, so walking through the ns-routing stuff is the fun part. Obvious chase anything with hash interactions first
<rick_h_> someone's telling it to do it, just have to find where it's coming from
<hatch> sometimes I really hate YUI wrapping everything for convenience
<hatch> :)
<hatch> I do know that it's an even listening on the body for clicks to a's
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> yea, that's the app framework stuff
<hatch> right, but setting linkSelector to '.not-an-a' should disable it
<benji> rick_h_: I don't see any big problems with your branch (just a few lint-type things that we can address in the real review); I'm going to take a stab at a little refactoring to see if it looks like something you would want
<rick_h_> benji: thanks, appreciate the punch-drunk sanity check
<hatch> Ooo getting closer
<hatch> _navigate doesn't get called in IE
<bac> benji: in https://codereview.appspot.com/20820043/diff/1/charmworld/models.py on line 1905 how is bucket_index ever None?
 * benji looks
<hatch> ahah
<hatch> !
<bac> maybe you're missing a test in the find method?
<hatch> sometimes debugging the hard way gets the best results
<benji> bac: if the increment is for a day that is so far in the past that there is no daily bucket for it
<benji> I will add something to that effect to the comment.
<bac> benji: but how?  i don't see any such logic in _find_day_offset
<benji> bac: ooh!  you're right; there is a missing test that should have excersized that branch and pointed out the problem
<benji> I'll add that test and then fix.
<bac> benji: i'm not to the tests yet!
<benji> I would *really* like us to start using test coverage.  This is exactly the kind of problem it helps find.
<hatch> rick_h_: so this bug is not at all related to the browser stuff - that's an entirely separate issue caused by pjax routing the link vs going through the navigate... just FYI
<rick_h_> benji: I think nose is spitting out coverage already? /me goes to check makefile
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, that's what I figured. The only way to prove it was to verify that it was happening in the req and not in our viewNavigate calls
<hatch> it's a pretty rare sequence of events so that's why we never caught it before
<rick_h_> rgr
<hatch> hopefully the removal of the router stuff allows us to remove the browser url parsing
<benji> rick_h_: I'm thinking of a very specific kind of coverage, i.e., define a set of tests that should cover a set of code and verify that the coverage is 100%
<rick_h_> benji: ok, looks like we're not using it but nose supports using coverage.py if it's avail
<benji> you can build such a thing from simple code coverage, but it takes some work (I have such a system for my termbeamer project and it is great, if a bit ridgid in its requirements)
<rick_h_> https://nose.readthedocs.org/en/latest/plugins/cover.html
<hatch> going to grab some lunch
<hatch> bbiab
<rick_h_> benji: yea, gotcha
<benji> rick_h_: here is some example output: http://i.imgur.com/4KuW5WZ.jpg
<rick_h_> benji: cool
<rick_h_> benji: pushing up the api tests and some tweaks due to errors the tests pointed out
<rick_h_> benji: lp:~rharding/charmworld/proof-relations
<bac> benji: i think it is safer to use datetime.utcnow().date() instead of datetime.date.today() given my yearning to live a tz-free existence.
<bac> if huw were to run tests right now he'd get a different today than we would and that might break things.
<benji> bac: I'm pretty confident that the tests will never fail do to time (but I'll give them another once-over to be sure), but I think naive dates are actually the right thing to do here, otherwise utcnow().date() might give us a day that isn't the right day 
<rick_h_> benji: up for a follow up? I'll peek at the original notes of things to clean up and see what you think regardling reorg and try to finish up quick?
<benji> rick_h_: I haven't written the lint-y notes yet, as I figured you might change some, but I'll be glad to do the follow-up now and include them there
<rick_h_> benji: cool
<bac> benji: how could utcnow().date() not be the right date if we agree to always be in UTC?.  seems unintended date offset is more likely the other way.  but, having looked at your tests and they way you always used defined dates i agree it is unlikely.  could have problems if someone adds a test that uses current time...but i guess that's just a bad test.
<bac> s/they way/the way/
<bac> benji: review done
<benji> bac: thanks!
<rick_h_> benji: https://codereview.appspot.com/20810043/ is up with reviewer comments. 
<rick_h_> benji: thanks again for the help and sanity checks today
<benji> rick_h_: my pleasure; looking now
<gary_poster> jujugui, if anyone has any bandwidth to bring a hack home, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6343083/ makes all of jorge's non-broken bundles (that is, all but reviewboard) show up in the bundle visualization.  Makyo, I know you are making magic happen and I appreciate it, but if you apply that patch and then look at http://localhost:8888/sidebar/search/bundle/~jorge/mediawiki-scalable/4/mediawiki-scalable/:flags:/charmworldv
<gary_poster> 3/?text=jorge , you'll see the first bundle visualizatio that actually pushes a charm partially off the screen
<gary_poster> http://localhost:8888/sidebar/search/bundle/~jorge/mediawiki-scalable/4/mediawiki-scalable/:flags:/charmworldv3/?text=jorge
 * gary_poster goes to get boys from school
<Makyo> Something's wonky about this bundle.
<Makyo> The 'contribute' command is listed as `bzr branch lp:~jorge/mediawiki-scalable/4/mediawiki-scalable` but should be `bzr branch lp:~jorge/charms/bundles/mediawiki-scalable/bundle`, and the yaml indentation is off (which may be the actual root of the problem)
<Makyo> Uh, nevermind the indentation, sorry, I'm a liar.
<gary_poster> Makyo, the branch issue is in the GUI.  My branch fixes it
<gary_poster> I mean, my hack :-P
<gary_poster> jujugui, am I right in guessing that no-one took the branch?  If so, I'll get to it ASAP
<Makyo> Oh, I totally misread :(
<Makyo> Sorry :S  No, didn't pick it up.
<hatch> gary_poster: hey sorry I can eventually, I'm just writing a repro of this IE bug to see if it's a YUI/IE issue or something in our app
<gary_poster> Makyo, hatch, cool, np thanks, will carry it in a few
<hatch> ahah! it's a YUI bug
<hatch> that took way to long
<hatch> jujugui anyone with IE10 available for a quick sanity check?
<Makyo> Yyyyyeah...just a sec.
<Makyo> Let me start up.
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> Makyo: thanks :)
<hatch> I just need a sanity check on this http://jsbin.com/ExoDUGIt/1/edit
<hatch> there is a monkey patch which, if deleted, will allow the 'rockon' url to be added to the address bar, but in chrome everything always works as expected
<hatch> gary_poster: ok now I can do your branch above if still needed
<gary_poster> hatch, oh, thanks, would be awesome.  Just wrote first test.  Probably need two more--one for situation of import with a yaml file that specifies a name, and *maybe* one for the small deploy tab fix I made.
<gary_poster> Last one might be unnecessary.
<hatch> alrighty, can you paste the new diff?
<gary_poster> yeah, one sec
<Makyo> hatch, what am I looking for now?  URL doesn't change with or without monkey patch.
<Makyo> Oh, hmm.
<Makyo> IE may just be lame.
<hatch> ohh it needs to be in not /edit mode sorry
<Makyo> Oh, okay
<gary_poster> hatch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6343329/ .  The charm id revision change may be nastier than I had hoped.  Test I wrote fails, as you'll see.  Feel free to toss it back, but I suspect you'll make short work of it.  Part of QA should be to verify that all of Jorge's working bundles now show a visualization
<Makyo> hatch, confirmed
<hatch> Makyo: thanks :)
<hatch> your work here is done
<hatch> you may go
<gary_poster> :-P
<hatch> haha
 * gary_poster returns to spreadsheet that he had escaped for a brief shining moment
<hatch> ok can you give me a real quick overview of what the problem/solution was
<benji> rick_h_: I'm done with https://codereview.appspot.com/20810043/
<gary_poster> hatch, sorry, yeah.  So, the main point of this is to make it so that Jorge's bundles actually had working bundle visualizations.
<gary_poster> The patch also has some unrelated text flybys on the bundle page
<gary_poster> The reason why the bundles were not visualizing was that they were not importing properly.  I discovered this by trying to deploy them, and getting the nice new error massages you made yesterday, hatch.
<gary_poster> So there were two issues.
<hatch> sweet
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> First, the discourse bundle has a charm without a revision
<gary_poster> this caused a problem because the fake backend refused to handle it...because our charm id parser refused to handle it
<gary_poster> I'm a little bit nervous that the change I made there will have repercussions.
<bac> rick_h_: you have a moment for a quick call?
<hatch> alrighty well I'll put it through its paces
<hatch> and I'll land this wako ie fix at some point too
<gary_poster> Second, hatch, another bundle had an issue because it wanted to deploy mysql twice.  It turns out that the fakebackend was completely ignoring the service names in the deployer file.  It also turns out that it had a bunch of code that wasn't ever doing anything.  That's the code that I deleted in fakebackend, and replaced with just setting .name
<hatch> haha
<hatch> awesome
<gary_poster> That's his "mediawiki-scalable" bundle, fwiw
<gary_poster> So those are the only two bundle-related fixes
<hatch> sounds good
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: do you have a link to the doc from the sprint about bundles v2?
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1fmlRgMoQhdwsF5w9jPApNrTM1obXHvDwuE85kx8EsbU/edit ?
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: Yes, thank you!
<gary_poster> welcome :-)
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, unfortunately, we probably won't be doing that (because we have been told not to, because of other priorities :-) ).  Something I want to propose that we prioritize is that bundles gain config fields.  Before deploying, you would need to fill in, say, password fields or other bits like the ceph thing.  I think we probably need something like this eventually, but the question is importance/prioritization.
<gary_poster> I'll be looking for opinions later
<gary_poster> but feel free to share now if you have any immediate ones :-)
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: oh, yeah I saw that. I just couldn't remember the word "immutable" embarrasingly enough and needed to use it. So, I know it was recorded during that session :)
<gary_poster> heh, ok cool :-)
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: that idea starts to sound a lot like stacks at that point
 * marcoceppi wonders why we just don't grow bundles in to stacks
 * marcoceppi walks away wondering to himself
<hatch> what happens with an immutable object encounters an immutable force?
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, yeah, that's being proposed actively :-)
<hatch> ....wait that's not right... :P
<gary_poster> <snort>
<marcoceppi> hatch: marriage? Is that the answer?
<hatch> I'm not sure
<hatch> this sounds like a job for.....*spins around*......
<hatch> HATCH MAN!
<rick_h_> bac: sure thing, give me 2min?
<rick_h_> benji: thanks for the review
<bac> rick_h_: ok
<rick_h_> bac: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpjhgnd2ie5j8vpvbiko0b3o?hl=en
 * Makyo walks dogs.
<Makyo> May also head out a bit early today since last night was so messed up.
<marcoceppi> greetings gui folks, there are two merges in the queue that have been here for a while. Not sure you guys were aware of it or not:  https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/charms/precise/juju-gui/fix-cache-headers/+merge/177958 and https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/charms/precise/juju-gui/guiserver-bundles-initial/+merge/179750
<marcoceppi> is there any action I can take on either of these?
<rick_h_> benji: ^
<bac> thanks rick
 * bac walks dog between storms (i hope)
<rick_h_> bac: np, let me know if you need anything
<rick_h_> and if proof gives you trouble blame marcoceppi :P
 * marcoceppi twiddles thumbs
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> jujugui, this is the new, new, new prioritized spreadsheet of possible Nov-Dec tasks for us.  We'll work down these as far as we can in the timeframe, while also responding to bugs and the like.  This is timeboxed: we get done what we get done in the time period.  https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtC9etoysSQldDQxMVdmTDB4dm1XXzA0NFlLSUQ4Mmc&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<gary_poster> Comments welcome.  I'm sending it to mramm
<hatch> gary_poster: you have no 'units' on your cost column
<hatch> spreadsheet fail :P
<gary_poster> Note I reordered some of the things from the discussion with luca, but it should look familiar
<gary_poster> hatch :-P it is planning-poker style arbitrary units :-)
<hatch> ohhh haha gotcha
<gary_poster> hatch that's why it says "relative" ;-)
<hatch> iiiiiii seee now
<rick_h_> hatch: don't try to out manager the manager :P
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> haha
<hatch> Makyo: I found a issue with your algo for positioning bundles - view the bundle vis for mediawiki-scalable bundle - just FYI
<hatch> I can file a bug if you don't want to look at it now :)
<hatch> oh actually nm, this won't be an issue when we add pan/zoom
<Makyo> hatch, I thought that was the problem we were running into with gary_poster's branch? That whole bundle was busted for me.
<Makyo> Like, most things about it.
<hatch> Makyo: yeah sorry it's fixed now but only locally
<hatch> so what happens is because it's to tall it doesn't fit becauseit looks like it has a padding on the canvas bottom
<Makyo> Oh, okay.
<Makyo> Yeh, probably later.  Surprise company in a few, and me, without any makeup on!
<hatch> haha
<hatch> still haven't been able to figure out a proper indention for chaining with the linter
<rick_h_> because chaining is evil :P
<hatch> but but promises!
 * gary_poster runs away.  have a great weekend everyone!  If anyone has a review they need, I'll check in mail every now and then
<hatch> you too! I'll be proposing the branch with a bit of modifications :)
<gary_poster> awesome
<hatch> gary_poster|away: whenever you pop back https://codereview.appspot.com/21020043/ I have added reviewer notes where things were modified from your diff
<hatch> I'll get the IE branch proposed tonight sometime as well but now I need a break :)
#juju-gui 2013-11-02
<rick_h_> bah, this branch is cursed!
<rick_h_> hatch: I found a way for you to help with the git changeover. It's nodejs for you :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> oh yeah? what do I need to do?
<rick_h_> update https://github.com/Strider-CD/strider-github/tree/master/lib to do the pull request message checking for LGTM, triggering a CI build, and merging to branch XXX on success :)
<hatch> ok but we stil need a third party system to trigger this though right?
<rick_h_> no, if we add support (and the stridercd guy is interested in having support built in) we could host our own stridercd instance (charm it up?) or use the hosted service. 
<rick_h_> hatch: so we'd add the new feature as the hook in github for pull request comment, and on LGTM trigger a final build/merge
<hatch> oh ok right, so no matter what we still need a third party to manage the github/travis business
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, we'd not use travis in this case. stridercd does what we'd use travis for
<rick_h_> no matter what we need something to handle the github hook for pull request comments and to trigger build/merge
<hatch> sorry, we can't use it
<hatch> he puts commas first
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch> :D I gota run for supper but I'll take a look at it later
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, we can chat about it. I can help and see if we can make it work
<rick_h_> it'd be a prime project to charm up as well
<rick_h_> ls
#juju-gui 2013-11-03
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> huwshimi: morn
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Hi :)
<rick_h_> hatch: questions on that branch of yours for the IE bug. The 'always' nature of it makes me nervous
<hatch> rick_h_: just checking
<hatch> I think that it was a good catch
<hatch> yup
#juju-gui 2014-10-27
<hazmat> anyone noticed significant issues with the 1.21 alpah2 and gui?
<frankban> hazmat: I am trying quickstart with the alpha version
<frankban> hazmat: on a local run, quickstart never exits because the addresses in the mega-watcher for machines don't include a public scope
<frankban> hazmat: e.g. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8703311/
<frankban> fwereade: ^^^
<hazmat> frankban, i filed a bug
<frankban> hazmat: thanks, number?
<hazmat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1386143
<mup> Bug #1386143: 1.21 alpha 2 broke watch api, no longer reports all services <api> <regression> <juju-core:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386143>
<hazmat> the txt attachment shows some of the issues.. basically not all services appear in the megawatcher
<hazmat> as in very broken
<frankban> hazmat: ok thanks, I'll add a comment to that bug re the issue with public addresses
<frankban> hazmat: updated your bug, confirmed it affects the GUi as well
<hazmat> frankban, after i dug into the actual bug, i assumed as much in the initial reporting, allwatcher is just broken.
<hazmat> frankban, thanks for confirming
<rick_h_> frankban: when you're back can you check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-quickstart/+bug/1385407 as well. I'm guessing this is the bug jrwren_ ran into and that is now fixed in core. 
<mup> Bug #1385407: juju-quickstart destroys existing AWS  environment <juju-quickstart:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385407>
<rick_h_> frankban: it doesn't mention the juju version in the bug which will be the trick to making sure. But it's how jrwren_ brought down CI so core issue vs quickstart
<jrwren_> :)
<rick_h_> jrwren_: if you can find the bug/link to the fix to help frankban as it might be in your own bug history that'd be +1
<jrwren_> linked.
<rick_h_> ty
<hatch> jujugui call in 9
<hatch> because of osx yosemite issue I barely have an internet connection so I'll need someone to run this one
<hatch> hey redir
<redir> yo!
<redir> how goes hatch ?
<hatch> well osx yosemite has ruined my week - but other than that, it's going ok :)
<hatch> and yourself:
<hatch> ?
<fabrice> jcsackett: tell me if it's inline with your comments now for bundle vis
<fabrice> jcsackett: please
<hatch> hey kyle how goes the conversion?
<hatch> I'm pretty close to getting this thing ready to go - just took a few different approaches before I found one that made sense
<hatch> kadams54: ^ :)
<hatch> brain not working well today I guess hah
<kadams54> hatch: I'll have the refactor ready for review shortly. Cleaning up lint errors.
<hatch> coolio
<hatch> kadams54: over the weekend I was wondering why we don't mark the service models as faded/highlighted? It makes is about 1M times easier from the canvas side
<kadams54> I think we should
<hatch> ok good, I am
<kadams54> Both services and units
<hatch> heh
<kadams54> There's some duplication there and we could talk about whether setting on the service should cause the same flag to percolate automatically down to all units within that service.
<hatch> hmm that's a good idea
<hatch> I think what I'll do then is wait until your branch lands then go back and update it
<hatch> else there are going to be a ton of conflicts
<hatch> just ping me whenever you're ready for a review
<redir> hatch: us health insurance system paper work ruining my day^H^Hweek^H^Hmonth^H^Hquarter^H^H but other than that doing great:)
<hatch> haha - wait, the US has health insurance? :P
<hatch> I thought ya'll were still using leaches :P
<redir> hatch: the US has a health insurance market. Though it has little to do with health or insurance.
<hatch> lol
<redir> hatch: they are leeches. 
<hatch> haha
<redir> hatch: I've actually had a fine experience over the last 10+ years, just horrid paperwork problems since changing providers.
<hatch> ahh - yeah I have no idea how the system works, just fun to poke fun at it :)
<kadams54> hatch: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/628 is ready for QA and review.
<hatch> kadams54: thanks
<hatch> kadams54: you answsered this last week but I can't remember - can you highlight and fade?
<hatch> so the icon will be different but faded?
<kadams54> No, not on the same service.
<hatch> ok
<kadams54> You can highlight a service and one of its related services can be hidden.
<kadams54> At which point the highlighted-but-hidden related service needs to be faded to 20%
<hatch> kadams54: did you make any changes to the moved code? Or was it just a copy/paste
<kadams54> Copy-n-paste.
<hatch> coo
<hatch> l
<kadams54> And the new tests reflect the current (wrong) behavior, so there were aspects I didn't even bother changing.
<hatch> sure - but what about the old tests? 
<hatch> or were there no old tests? heh
<kadams54> Er, "didn't even bother testing", not "didn't even bother changing"
<kadams54> Very few old tests, if any
<kadams54> None that directly tested
<hatch> oh jeesh ok thanks
<hatch> hah -  this is why we need more of these extensions lol
<hatch> kadams54: review done - I vote to land it once the tests run so we can keep truckin along
<kadams54> K
<hatch> jujugui can we get another review on #628
<hatch> dart virtual dom vs reactjs benchmark http://localvoid.github.io/vdom-benchmark/ looks like dart is faster - at least according to this benchmark
<hatch> kadams54: shippit?
<kadams54> hatch: Done.
<hatch> nice
<hatch> just don't want to get held up heh
<hatch> (although I seem to be holding myself up :?)
<hatch> :/
<hatch> the undocumented show/hide/highlight/fade methods and their differing call signature is driving me batty
<kadams54> Ah yes… I had a branch where I documented them. Not sure what happened to that.
<hatch> it's ok I've got it working now just super frustrating because they look the same but are slightly different
<hatch> kadams54: so I'm just doing https://gist.github.com/hatched/41657f7e8bf45d5dc84d in the handlers
<hatch> is that the same direction you are going?
<kadams54> Sure.
<kadams54> Pretty much
<hatch> oh you haven't started? :)
<hatch> I just saw the card in coding
<hatch> haha
<kadams54> I'm eating lunch :-)
<hatch> oh haha sounds good
<hatch> are you also going to move the unit updating into the service?
<hatch> lets have a chat when you're done lunch
<hatch> just want to limit the conflicts 
<hatch> wb Makyo you workin today?
<Makyo> hatch, Yep, I just took a half day since I worked half of Thursday.
<hatch> ahh coolio 
<hatch> good trip?
<Makyo> Very!  I didn't look at a laptop once.
<hatch> haha nice those are the best kind
<hatch> kadams54: this is the approach I settled on for the service topology stuff https://github.com/hatched/juju-gui/compare/juju:develop...hatched:canvas-fade?expand=1 
<hatch> the same needs to be done to the relationship side 
<hatch> but I think it's easier to reason about this way
<hatch> this of course assumes that the service models are updated accordingly
<kadams54> hatch: OK, give me 5 minutes and then we'll chat?
<hatch> yeah np
<hatch> frankban: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1383381 this done? can you update the bug
<mup> Bug #1383381: autoplaced units don't show up in machine list <juju-gui:In Progress by frankban> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383381>
<kadams54> hatch: Ok, ready when you are.
<hatch> kadams54: ok it might be a bit - I'm just debugging a gui issue with a user atm
<kadams54> np
<hatch> will ping when I can
<hatch> kadams54: ok I can probably do both at once
<hatch> :)
<hatch> see u in standup room
<kadams54> Yay multitasking
<hatch> jujugui can anyone confirm if juju uses the lowest possible unit id's for new units or always goes +1 from the last id regardless if that unit still exists?
<hatch> I am pretty sure it always +1's the last one whether it exists or not
<urulama> hatch: +1
<hatch> thanks sir
<frankban> hatch: how do you want to use this assumption?
<hatch> frankban: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1375918 this context will help you understand :)
<mup> Bug #1375918: units can be created without a service causing cascading failures <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375918>
<hatch> frankban: essentially I'm not sure what the GUi can do but create temporary id's like we do with services
<frankban> hatch: so basically no assumption on the next id sounds good, because it's unpredictable
<hatch> right - but we need unique id's for ghost units
<hatch> so we'll have to switch this over to using temporary ids like we do for services
<hatch> quite a bit more work to fix than I had originally thought heh
<frankban> hatch: yeah, for the machines I used an internal counter and a "new" prefix, perhaps we can do the same for units?
<hatch> yeah that's possible 
<hatch> I'm just so glad he helped me debug the issue heh
<frankban> :-) good night all, done for the day
<hatch> night frankban
<kadams54> hatch: how do you want to handle related services for something like highlight?
<kadams54> i.e., should I set any flags on them? Or are you going to handle finding them and styling them appropriately based on the one service having a highlight flag?
<hatch> kadams54: sorry just cooking lunch
<hatch> kadams54: yes the topology should be able to just parse the db for what it needs to hide/highlight
<hatch> so that should be done in the handler imho
<kadams54> Except that nothing gets set in the DB for related services
<kadams54> There is no "your relation is highlighted" flag
<hatch> ohh
<hatch> hmm that's a good point
<hatch> that'll have to be done in the relationship update handler?
<kadams54> I could handle it in browser by creating three sets: the targeted service, the related services, and the unrelated services.
<kadams54> targeted.highlight = true, unrelated.fade = true, related -> noop
<hatch> hmm nah then we aren't using the db as the source of truth
<hatch> ok lunching
<urulama> why does it make sense to make search queries with limit=1000?
<hatch> urulama: because 1001 runs the system out of memory?
<hatch> ;)
<hatch> kadams54: back - what did you think of my comment?
<urulama> hatch: :P just checking that it's not some final call :)
<hatch> haha I have no idea - 1000 results over the wire would certainly put something in limp mode
<kadams54> hatch: not sure I follow. Why would we not be using the DB as a source of truth?
<hatch> well where would this object be?
<hatch> targeted, unrelated etc
<kadams54> They're just lists of models.
<hatch> quick chat? I think we are crossing ideas here
<kadams54> And then I'd iterate through and set the appropriate flags
<kadams54> I have my 1/1 with Robbie in 10.
<hatch> it'll be quick I promise :)
<kadams54> k
<kadams54> Anyone else had their 1/1 with Robbie yet?
<hatch> I have
<jrwren_> I did before the sprint.
<hatch> kadams54: ok I think I have the relation one done - I'll bench this branch now until yours lands
<hatch> is there anything else I can help on now?
<kadams54> hatch: I need some dog food from the grocery store.
<hatch> well there is your problem - don't get dog food from a grocery store
<hatch> unless of course you have a progressive grocery store that sells something other than that made in 'who knows where' garbage
<hatch> kadams54: it's your EOD now?
<rick_h_> evening
<hatch> welcome back fearless leader
<hatch> I saw your team lost
<hatch> not that we expected anything else ;)
<rick_h_> :( it was quite brutal
<rick_h_> more than a loss, a thorough beat down
<hatch> for that I have this https://play.google.com/music/m/Tugnjibik2twwzbrudbnvjc5cfi
<hatch> well THAT link didn't work
<rick_h_> worked here
<hatch> oh good :)
<hatch> since I upgraded to yosemite my internet is absolute garbagio
<rick_h_> can https://plus.google.com/photos?pid=6074616927809511298&oid=116120911388966791792 work for you?
<rick_h_> heh, not upgraded at all here
<hatch> just a black screen
<hatch> :(
<rick_h_> hmm, just have your canonical G+
<hatch> lemme go reboot my router - maybe that'll help
<rick_h_> hah
<hatch__> rick_h_: even the email doesn't work
<hatch__> sure you have the permissions open?
<hatch__> ahah I got it
<rick_h_> hatch__: ? I just shared it with your work google plus account
<rick_h_> you have to go there to get it
<hatch__> yeah
<rick_h_> part of stupid G+ getting rid of way to share photos via a url :(
<hatch__> sweet shot
<rick_h_> yea, google auto awesome'd one of my shots in the game of brady tossing another TD against my team
<hatch__> lol
<hatch__> salt in the wound
<rick_h_> yea, well the salt was to pay the $$ to fly out there, get awesome seats, and watch a game that wasn't even competitive. 
<hatch__> yeah I could see that
<Guest35185> *sigh* stupid freenode
#juju-gui 2014-10-28
<hatch> rick_h_: currently holding on my branch for kyles to land to hook them all up - is there a card you'd like me to work on?
<rick_h_> hatch: can you help do any QA on the stuff in review?
<hatch> hoooooly
<hatch> yep
<rick_h_> hatch: ty
<lazyPower> hatch: you still looking for me?
<lazyPower> i was out on swap when you were pinging for me
<hatch> lazyPower: hey - yeah I am going to remove the ghost zip from the charm - they are releasing updates too fast to keep the charm up to date
<lazyPower> hatch: thats fine, i suggest you add a make target to sync for offline use
<hatch> a blog offline? :)
<lazyPower> eg: make offline - wget's the zip into files/ so it supports offline deployment.
<lazyPower> its good practice to support offline deployments in your charms, as we dont know the use cases for people. this may go behind someones corp firewall where they cannot reach github
<lazyPower> see: prodstack
<hatch> I suppose
<hatch> so wouldn't a make target fail then as well?
<hatch> rick_h_:  looks like qa's are all caught up now
<rick_h_> hatch: ok thank you
<rick_h_> hatch: is there anything that can be done then to help out with the added services? Or nothing to do at this time?
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 10 please kanban
<rick_h_> hatch: if not, then we need to start looking at the masthead updates in the maint lane
<hatch> not really - the canvas stuff can't land without the db updates 
<hatch> ok I can hop on that
<rick_h_> hatch: I'd hope you and kadams can work together on that a bit, we need to see what the UX team wants, what we can give them, and get it updated as close as we can
<hatch> well maybe then I can take over what kadams54 is on and he can go with this masthead stuff?
<rick_h_> hatch: up to you guys, whatever moves things the fastest to be honest
<hatch> would just really like that added services stuff to keep moving forward
<rick_h_> hatch: understood, I'd like to have it in the release for sure 
<hatch> uhh yeah heh they moved the search box in the masthead updates
<rick_h_> hatch: heh looking
<frankban> urulama: are you going to Gardaland? 
<kadams54> rick_h_: On the sports team note… http://imgur.com/a/OVbqs
<urulama> frankban: yes! 
<urulama> frankban: the helloween one, on 31st :)
<rick_h_> kadams54: I was going to compliment you on the new do today :)
<urulama> frankban: staying there by Sunday
<frankban> urulama: nice! It's ages since my last time there, I remember it's really nice!
<rick_h_> roller coastering urulama ?
<hatch> brb grabbing coffee
<urulama> rick_h_: sure hope so ... 
<lazyPower> hatch: the idea is the developer machine has unfettered access to teh internet, regardless if done @ a coffeeshop before they head into the office, or what the case may be
<lazyPower> the failure of the make target is less of a concern to me than the deployment failing
<hatch> hmm ok I'll see what I can come up with
<hatch> ugh this damn update
<hatch> it's like it can't handle more than one packet per hour
<hatch> boy would it be nice if we had css source maps :)
<hatch> kadams54: do we have a standard border radius mixin?
<hatch> or a standard radius?
<kadams54> Yeah: .create-border-radius(@radius)
<kadams54> In mixins.less
<kadams54> That said, the only browser that doesn't support just plain old "border-radius" is IE8. Mixins always felt like overkill to me for that.
<hatch> well I'm just using it to avoid having to type it all out haha
<rick_h_> jujugui note that you have two weeks to file swap days from the sprint which are up. Please get those in asap if you want to use them. 
<rick_h_> jujugui recall that you just have to file them, but can use them any time this year
<hatch> for once I don't have any lingering
<hatch> heh
<rick_h_> :P
<hatch> kadams54: so do we have a styleguide - with at least hex codes? Or am I just to guess from what's currently being used lol
<rick_h_> hatch: it's probably in variables.less
<hatch> I'm also trying to go off of a compressed image haha
 * hatch holds up fingers in a frame shape.......yep that's about right
<kadams54> Not that I know of on the styleguide. variables.less is the place to go.
<kadams54> hatch: what are you working on?
<hatch> new header styling
<kadams54> Do they have a prototype anywhere?
<kadams54> That was the nice thing about added services.
<hatch> just a compressed photo
<kadams54> I didn't have to guess
<kadams54> That is less than ideal
<hatch> it's close to done now
<hatch> some odd spacing cascades though
<lazyPower> rick_h_: who do i poke to get some debugging help with quickstart? i've got a deployment that is recognized but appears to be hung on my juju-gui unit, no machines are being added, and when i re-execute the bundle deployment it just queues on top of the stack.
<lazyPower> i dont know what to file here, as its probably working as expected, but this is not the result i'm looking for, so specifics would help when filing the bug.
<rick_h_> lazyPower: I'd check the normal juju logs and see what's up. 
<frankban> lazyPower: juju version?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: there's a bug out that's fixed in trunk to be aware of
<lazyPower> frankban: 1.20.10-trusty-amd64
<hatch> oh that's the buggy one
<frankban> lazyPower: uhm... so it's not the devel bug
<lazyPower> i dropped of the alpha builds when all-state-watcher broked.
<hatch> oh
<hatch> lol
<lazyPower> that broke like everything everywhere re: testing
<frankban> yeah
<frankban> lazyPower: any hint from the gui server logs?
<lazyPower> absolutely nothing in the gui log pertaining to the deployment
<lazyPower> in /var/log/juju/juju-gui.log
<frankban> lazyPower: in /var/log/upstart/guiserver.log
<lazyPower> ah, checking there
<lazyPower> interesting
<lazyPower> something about pickling ssl
<lazyPower> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8721706/
<frankban> lazyPower: from those logs, it seems the deployments started: [{'Status': 'started', 'Queue': 0, 'DeploymentId': 0, 'Time': 1414515682}]
<lazyPower> thats what i'm seeing too - but nothings happening provider side
<frankban> lazyPower: what's returned if you go to https://<juju-gui>/gui-server-info ?
<lazyPower> no machines are being provisioned, no service squircles on the canvas
<lazyPower> frankban: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8721750/
<frankban> lazyPower: didn't you mention that you tried to queue other deployments? I don't see those there
<lazyPower> this is a fresh quickstart 
<frankban> lazyPower: no other logs in the guiserver.logs?
<lazyPower> i can run it again and you'll see additional deploymetns queue, give me a moment to do that.
<frankban> lazyPower: no, that's not helpful, just wondering
<frankban> lazyPower: so, from the gui server perspective, that deployment is started, and it's waiting to hear something from the deployer
<lazyPower> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8721767/
<lazyPower> there's teh follow up, no change in 0
<hazmat> frankban, please use -S option with deployer
<hazmat> frankban, it will speed things up immensely
<hazmat> ie. deployer will config/deploy/relate, and exit
<hazmat> gui is already displaying status / health
<rick_h_> hazmat: have that captured from the sprint but haven't updated it yet. http://goo.gl/tUSTK2
<hazmat> cool
<frankban> hazmat: yeah, but this seems a different problem, the service blocks are not displayed
<frankban> lazyPower: is the deployer running on the gui unit?
<lazyPower> its not
<lazyPower> i think it bailed due to this 404 error
<lazyPower> its looking for a charm it cant find, which is boggling me too
<frankban> lazyPower: ps aux | grep python >
<lazyPower> all we have running on teh unit through python is the guiserver
<lazyPower> 3 threads
<lazyPower> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8721812/
<hazmat> frankban, true not directly related, but it solves the queuing deployments waiting period.
<frankban> hazmat: sure
<lazyPower> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8721825/ -- here's the deployer error, and this is consistent when charmworld doesn't find a charm
<lazyPower> so i think this is the core of the issue
<lazyPower> deployer bailed, the gui-server is waiting for deployer to say something
<frankban> lazyPower: if the deployer encounters an error the GUI should be aware of that, so this seems to be a bug in the GUI charm
<frankban> lazyPower: could you please file it with some steps to dupe and the log in http://paste.ubuntu.com/8721825/ ?
<lazyPower> frankban: surely
<frankban> lazyPower: ty
<lazyPower> frankban: thanks for helping me get good info for you - i didn't want to file a bug 'the gui ate my deployment halp'
<lazyPower> as thats not helpful
<frankban> lazyPower: np, ty
<lazyPower> http://manage.jujucharms.com/api/2/~lazypower/trusty/logstash-agent-0 - is that the proper resource url for checking namespace charms?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: should be api/3
<lazyPower> for non-promulgated charms, this is of the form
<lazyPower> ~$owner/series/$name(-$revision). - is what i've found in teh charmworld docs, but that appears to be the cause of the problem.
<rick_h_> lazyPower: api/2 is deprecated a while ago
<lazyPower> ah ok, i just incremented from 1 based on what was responding.
<rick_h_> lazyPower: it's missing the /charm I think
<rick_h_> http://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/charm/~lazypower/trusty/logstash-agent-0
<rick_h_> lazyPower: ^ is the working call
<lazyPower> ah ok
<lazyPower> thanks 
<hatch> lunching
<lazyPower> rick_h_: question for you re: store api
<rick_h_> lazyPower: otp but what's up
<lazyPower> nevermind, i just answered my own question by spelling it out to ask it.
<rick_h_> cool best questions
<lazyPower> pebkac for the win
<lazyPower> never assume you know better than the store, it will bite ya every time.
<rick_h_> as long as it's not my keyboard :)
<rick_h_> then there's problems!
<lazyPower> i thought hive was -13, its -1 in the store
<lazyPower> namespace vs promulgated charm woes
<rick_h_> ah, yea
<lazyPower> when i double-checked, i realized i was being silly
<rick_h_> jujugui off to get the boy, I'll be back tonight if anyone needs anything
<hatch> cyas
<rick_h_> no kadams?
<hatch> heh not sure
<hatch> looks like he timedout
<hatch> kadams54: you timed out :)
<kadams54> Yeah, my wifi's been a bit flaky today. I've had to restart it three times. Not sure what's going on.
<stokachu> rick_h_: you around
<stokachu> https://store.juju.ubuntu.com/charm-info?charms=cs:trusty/landscape-server <- can someone get this pushed out now?
<urulama> hatch, jcsackett: the ingestion happens on every 15/30min in the existing store, right?
<hatch> every 30 I think
<jcsackett> urulama: it happens every 15 min in charmworld. i don't know about the store.
<hatch> yep
<urulama> stokachu: so, ingestion happens every 15min ... when did you push it to LP?
<hatch> jujugui requesting review and qa for masthead updates https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/629
<stokachu> urulama: 20m ago
<stokachu> i was just told there are 1000 items in the queue though
<hatch> it has to pass proof, did it pass proof locally?
<hatch> (that's what usually fails for me)
<hatch> kadams54: hey anything I can help with to get your branch done quicker? I'm just finished the one I was one
<hatch> on*
<hatch> pre-review or anything heh
<kadams54> hatch: yeah, I'm going to have you look at a WIP PR for this "service flag percolates down to the unit flag" stuff.
<kadams54> It feels Rube Goldberg-ish to me.
<hatch> haha - sure
<kadams54> Give me a moment here…
<hatch> we can always bench that feature
<hatch> and just do the service flags
<hatch> and then fix it in post
<kadams54> Not really an option.
<kadams54> The flags need to be set at the unit level for machine view to work.
<hatch> right - but they are doing that now
<hatch> already in tha hander
<hatch> I guess I'll wait until I see the code
<Makyo> Whoa, new sit/stand desk from Ikea for a reasonable price http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19022530/
<rick_h_> stokachu: what's up?
<stokachu> rick_h_: we got it, was the landscape-server in trusty cs
<rick_h_> stokachu: ok cool. yea sorry, we don't have manual control. Requires getting IS to touch things. 
<rick_h_> stokachu: glad it's set then
<hatch> Makyo: am I blind or does it not say how to adjust it?
<Makyo> hatch, in product info it says "you can adjust the height electrically from 22" to 48""
<hatch> yup blind
<hatch> wow quite a deal in that case
<hatch> now can I get it in Canada....
<Makyo> Haha
<hatch> nope of course not
<hatch> that crazy border is just too hard to get compressed paper and steel over
<Makyo> Must be the new Canada-America wall they're building.
<hatch> haha
<hatch> that would be one big wall
<kadams54> hatch: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/630
<hatch> cool looking
<hatch> kadams54: we can hide services?
<hatch> I thought they just fade lol
<kadams54> Fade, hide, highlight… They're all in the API.
<hatch> kadams54: so this doesn't update the master unit list
<kadams54> Yeah, that's what I thought too.
<hatch> but it is?
<kadams54> But then I added assertions against db.units into the test
<kadams54> And it still passed
<kadams54> Take a look at the test code and see if things look legit there
<kadams54> I'm very puzzled
<kadams54> I did not expect that to happen.
<hatch> what the heck
<hatch> Oh I see why that's happening
<hatch> oh boy this is not good
<hatch> heh
<kadams54> *sob*
<hatch> I mean, it is what it is, but no not good
<kadams54> Is this a Canadian pep talk?
<rick_h_> hatch: ?
<hatch> I bet it won't update both if you 'promote' one
<hatch> soooo
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> the question is do we rely on this behaviour or not haha
<hatch> hmm thinking
 * rick_h_ doesn't know what's up but is asking 'how does it need to be done to be right?'
<kadams54> If we don't, then my intention had been to put an event handler (in the DB) for *:change on service.units that applied the same changes in db.units.
<hatch> the reason its working is because we add the same 'object' as the model to both lists
<hatch> and because its pass by reference updates to one update the other
<hatch> so it'll fall over if one of the models gets 'promoted' to a real model
<hatch> so does it work now....sure....will it break? ehhhhh maybe?
<hatch> heh
<kadams54> Would cloning the object in the test break the reference?
<hatch> no it's in addUnit
<hatch> so you could try in addUnit to clone it
<hatch> see if it breaks
<kadams54> Don't really want to change real code
<hatch> yeah see we add the models to the unit list
<hatch> which returns the units
<hatch> then we add those to the service
<hatch> so they are the same object
<kadams54> Sorta, except I'm not using the return value from db.addUnit
<hatch> no it's what's actually being added in addUnit
<kadams54> Ah yeah, I see
<hatch> so...
<hatch> yeah...
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> stupid js
<hatch> lol
<kadams54> So I actually have unnecessary code in my JS
<hatch> yeah 
<hatch> so anyways - I think it'll be ok to rely on this
<hatch> the only time it could fall over is if someone promoted a unit model then forgot to free it
<kadams54> I can make sure we have a test for addUnit that verifies the behavior is in place.
<hatch> well that won't make sure it doesn't break later
<kadams54> Which won't guard against that situation, but will make sure that someone doesn't pull the rug out from under this added services work by changing the addUnit implementation on down the road.
<hatch> yeah true true
<hatch> well I'm not really very happy about this - but right now we'll just have to rely on this 
<hatch> I don't see any workaround that won't be a bunch of work 
<hatch> kadams54: I suppose we could guard for it by making sure we explicitly update both
<hatch> kadams54: but then what I'd do is create an 'updateUnitFlag' method on the db to update both similar to addUnit
<hatch> thoughts?
<kadams54> Yeah…
<kadams54> There are no good options.
<kadams54> Just lesser evils.
<hatch> at the point of the handlers we have db right?
<kadams54> Yeah.
<hatch> so maybe that last idea is the best
<hatch> so we'd explicitly update the service in one call adn the units in another
<hatch> it's a little hand wavy though
<hatch> if your not in-the-know
<kadams54> Yeah… I'm defering that whole issue for the moment to get the rest of the stuff wired up. I'll revisit once I have an idea what the rest of the ball 'o wax looks like.
<hatch> sure thing
<hatch> rick_h_: is there another card you'd like me onnow?
<rick_h_> hatch: what's needed to move added services then? /me is trying to cook and keep up convos in two irc channels
<hatch> haha - well kadams54 is getting the event handlers to update the models, once that's finished then my branch can hook up with the models and be off to the races
<hatch> mv currently works as expected
<hatch> so it's just the canvas stuff
<rick_h_> hatch: I'd suggest doing a round of QA on the gui and getting ready to remove the flag and prepare for release?
<hatch> sounds like a plan
<hatch> kadams54: think you'll be able to get something up befor your eod that I can take over on?
<hatch> I think thats in 30min
<urulama> heh, just read the old man & ubuntu story ... i put ubuntu on my father's laptop. he loved it ... just couldn't live without MS Office :( Had to put win7 back. Thinking of upgrading his RAM and running office in VM ... 
<hatch> haha - now with google docs that is coming less and less necessary
<urulama> but he also preferred it over Windows or MacOSX
<urulama> unfortunately, those are some serious docs with macros and shit ... 
<hatch> definitely prefer it over the mess that is yosemite 
<hatch> :D
<urulama> i love yosemite! it works as a charm
<hatch> nothing I do makes the font not blurry
<hatch> if I didn't work in Ubuntu this computer would be unusable
<hatch> because I coudln't stare at the font all day
<urulama> ah, non-retina displays ...
<urulama> their friendly message saying "go get one" :D
<hatch> urulama: https://www.evernote.com/shard/s219/sh/a14e7c9a-75c1-44ca-9c40-2acf5f8826a4/bd29f4177d13499ae31fb8fe759895cf
<hatch> it's only marginally better on the laptops real screen
<urulama> i must say they do look ok on 27" but really bad on an older non-retina 15 and 13" :(
<hatch> and the new launcher bar is just...icky
<hatch> I turned transparency off to at least make the fonts tolerable
<hatch> for short use heh
<urulama> i put it on the side, so it's the same :)
<hatch> except that none of the icons were designed for this type of bar
<hatch> and the bouncy icons just look odd when it's supposed to be contained
<hatch> it's really a design fail imho
<rick_h_> they'll fix it and call it the best thing they've ever done :P
<rick_h_> worthy of a point release in 3mo
<hatch> lol!!
<hatch> I thought this new designer guy is supposed to be so amazing 
<hatch> there are so many issues that I can find - and I'm clearly not a designer lol
 * hatch just wonders who he has to bribe to get real graphics drivers for Ubuntu for this machine ;)
<hatch> then I can run it on metal and be done with it
<hatch> rick_h_: did you see the update to this bug? https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375918 heh quite an oversight :)
<mup> Bug #1375918: units can be created without a service causing cascading failures <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375918>
<rick_h_> hatch: yea werent you looking at that?
<hatch> I did but couldn't figure out the issue
<hatch> there is no issue if you never tear down old units and create new ones so their id's overlap :)
<rick_h_> ah gotcha
<hatch> it's probably a few days of work to fix 
<hatch> because we need a new id system for units
<hatch> bleh
<hatch> the good news is that the gui is getting stable enough that we only run into wako obscure issues haha
<hatch> sort of good news?
<rick_h_> well this is because we remove the 'new'?
<rick_h_> hah
<hatch> new units are never created with 'new' 
<rick_h_> I have to say, I was liking how really we've not had a GUI release with a major OH CRAP bug that we had to jump out ahead of and such. 
<hatch> they are created with serviceName + '/' + unitCount
<rick_h_> ah, I wonder if we can get what juju thinks the number should be or something
<hatch> well I am pretty sure we have to wait for juju to ack back on creation
<hatch> similar to the machine id 
<hatch> rick_h_:  in some interesting news I think we can build the canvas with react :O dragging and all 
<hatch> not that we should
<hatch> but it appears to be possible
<rick_h_> :P
<rick_h_> I think we've got a lot of react stuff to put into place first before worrying about the canvas
<hatch> haha yeah 
<hatch> there are also other 'virtual dom' solutions coming out now that react is getting mindshare
<hatch> so that's good news
<hatch> Makyo: rocket failed? I thought they just postponed because of a boater
<Makyo> hatch, that was yesterday. They just launched, failed 6 sec after launch.  MAde it 100ft or so, then just stalled.
<hatch> damn
 * hatch hits up youtubes
<rick_h_> linky?
<hatch> nothing yet
<hatch> darn
<rick_h_> we were just talking rocket science in the other room :)
 * hatch NEEDS INFORMATIONS
<Makyo> hatch, rick_h_  watching live feed on nasa.gov, pretty soon for youtubes
<Makyo> https://twitter.com/11AliveNews/status/527224598384095235/photo/1
<hatch> damn
<hatch> so can the ppl on the ISS still last until next launch?
<rick_h_> oh boom
<Makyo> Still waiting on that
<urulama> damn
<urulama> was that the new program?
<urulama> (getting away from using russian rockets)
<Makyo> Part of the privatized supply missions, I think
<hatch> http://youtu.be/gY8cngQba58?t=55s
<rick_h_> hatch: did you get two reviews? /me is looking for your masthead branch but sees it landed
<hatch> oh crud I totally blanked and shipped it after one
<hatch> Makyo: did a review and qa
<rick_h_> hatch: k, two reviews next time please :)
<hatch> yeah sorry bout that
<hatch> wow that was a big boom
<hatch> I can't imagine what that team is feeling
<urulama> hatch: now, *this* is something scary ... https://twitter.com/heathercmiller/status/526770571728531456/photo/1
<urulama> :)
<rick_h_> I think it goes something like "ugh...hope our insurance was paid up on that or I'm not getting a paycheck"
<rick_h_> urulama: love that one
<hatch> urulama: haha
<hatch> rick_h_: someone would sell insurance on that? lol
<rick_h_> yea, I think each launch is insured. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_insurance
<hatch> sheesh I bet THEY are sweating too
<urulama> have fun all, cu tomorrow
#juju-gui 2014-10-29
<hazmat> do we release updated charms for both trusty and precise?
<hazmat> re gui
<rick_h_> hazmat: we have been yes
<hazmat> cool
<rick_h_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui-charmers/charms/precise/juju-gui/trunk/revision/100 1.2.2 GUI
<hatch> man the gui is stable
<hatch> I haven't come across a single unknown bug
<hatch> (unknown being the key word there)
<hatch> ;)
<hatch> although Makyo I still from time-to-time get the services bouncing all over on deploy - it appears to be related to dragging at a specific point during the deploy cycle but I can't reproduce it reliably 
<rick_h_> kadams54: hatch how we doing for releasing today? I looked at kadam's branch but the card is in coding still?
<kadams54> I'm prepping an update on that PR that will take it out of WIP status.
<rick_h_> kadams54: ok cool
<hatch> yeah we should probably do a follow-up bug fix release after this one for some of those known bugs
<kadams54> hatch, rick_h_: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/631
<kadams54> *finally*
<rick_h_> kadams54: ty looking in a min
<hatch> kadams54: on it
<hatch> kadams54: ok reviews done- mind taking a look
<kadams54> Yeah, I looked through them. I've got a 12:30 lunch appointment here, but I'll reply in the PR.
<rick_h_> kadams54: review done
<rick_h_> hatch: you've got the steps then to integrate enough to QA?
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah I'll take this work to make sure my branch works as expected - I've made a bunch of comments but it should work as expected as is then we can revisit these changes later if needed
<rick_h_> hatch: ok cool
<rick_h_> hatch: let me know if you need a hand 
<hatch> I just need to find all the rules again
<hatch> heh the interactions are complex lol
<hatch> I replied to the angular thread :) Wrote the email at like 2am forgot to send it
<rick_h_> hatch: :)
<rick_h_> hatch: don't see it yet booo
<hatch> it's long.....real long
<hatch> might take time go through the internets
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> ouch
<rick_h_> I'll read it over lunch then :)
<hatch> well how do you systematically destroy angular in a short email....like c'mon
<hatch> :P
<hatch> holy crap it works
<hatch> well the mv is broken....but holy crap the canvas stuff works
 * hatch needs a moment
<hatch> ok yeah the qa is not good wrt the mv stuff and one bug on the canvas stuff which might be related to the data being sent from this branch
<hatch> ok I found one pre-existing bug
<hatch> I'll hop on that
<rick_h_> hatch: cool ty
<rick_h_> and yay 
<hatch> I've added the qa issues to the PR
<hatch> and created a card for the bug I'm on
<hatch> kadams54: thanks for the replies - I replied to the one about defaults
<hatch> lunching
<kadams54> hatch: ping me when you're back, I have a question.
<kadams54> guihelp: anyone know what's going on here? I set an attribute on a ModelList, but when I ask for the same attribute back, it's not set as expected. http://pastie.org/private/2npre7yetltxg4hvrtalw
<rick_h_> kadams54: looking
<rick_h_> kadams54: I'm not sure that's supposed to work tbh
<rick_h_> kadams54: on using set and it reaching into the models in the list?
<rick_h_> kadams54: I mean a model can have attrs so not sure how that would work 
<kadams54> Yeah… that's what hatch seemed to suggest in the PR.
<kadams54> modelList.set('foo', 'bar') would be equivalent to looping through and doing model.set('foo', 'bar')
<rick_h_> kadams54: yea, but looking at http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/api/classes/ModelList.html#method_set I don't see it. I'd punt on that
<rick_h_> kadams54: and see if you can figure out the QA issue? 
<kadams54> Yeah, getting to that.
<rick_h_> kadams54: and then when hatch gets back I'd like you guys to pair over a hangout and get the bits pulled in together. I'd like to try to have a qa'able branch I can qa at the coffee shop tonioght so tomorrow can be release
<tvansteenburgh> rick_h_: is this is the canonical precise juju-gui -> ~juju-gui-charmers/charms/precise/juju-gui/trunk ?
<tvansteenburgh> that's the only one i can find
<rick_h_> tvansteenburgh: yes
<tvansteenburgh> ty
<rick_h_> tvansteenburgh: there's a ~juju-gui which is out dev one
<rick_h_> doh, which has this change from adam but we hadn't done a release yet so you didn't see it
<rick_h_> tvansteenburgh: so never mind
<rick_h_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/charms/trusty/juju-gui/trunk/revision/209 tvansteenburgh 
<rick_h_> tvansteenburgh: we're doing a release this week with the new feature and so hadn't put out the updates from adam, sorry that caused you to dupe them
<tvansteenburgh> actually that one is not quite right
<tvansteenburgh> so i'll send you a merge anyway
<rick_h_> oh, well then carry on :)
<tvansteenburgh> :D
<hatch> kadams54: yo
<kadams54> hatch: Hey, digging into your QA issues right now.
<kadams54> Pushed changes that addressed all your review feedback if you want to look those over.
<hatch> sure will do
<hatch> kadams54: looks good - was my memory wrong wrt the .set() on a ML?
<rick_h_> hatch: looks like it just sets attrs on the ML object
<rick_h_> hatch: checked out the api but didn't see anything that would do it
<hatch> hmm darn - wonder what I'm thinking of then
<hatch> sure seems like something like that should be possible
<rick_h_> you can .each and .some of a list
<rick_h_> but I think you're thinking nodelist vs modellist
<hatch> ahhhhh that's it
<hatch> yes sorry my bad
<hatch> kadams54: so did you want to pair on that qa debugging?
<rick_h_> kadams54: hatch you guys settled?
<hatch> I'm just hammering out a test for my branch - haven't heard back from kadams54 yet
<hatch> should have this up shortly
<rick_h_> kadams54: around? 
<kadams54> rick_h_, hatch: yup, sorry.
<rick_h_> kadams54: cool, please get together with hatch to sync up your branches/qa issues and get things pulled together hopefully by EOD if at all possible
<kadams54> hatch: we have two QA issues. I'm looking at the first. You want to dig into the second?
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review on a small bug fix https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/632
<hatch> kadams54: can do - if you don't think they are related?
<kadams54> No, but don't quote me on that.
<hatch> heh ok I'll take a look with your most recent updates
<rick_h_> hatch: kadams54 I'd like you guys to work together please. get a hangout together, and keep in sync so if we need to hatch can carry to his EOD when kadams54 EOD's and such
<hatch> ok can do
<kadams54> hatch: standup hangout?
<hatch> rick_h_: #632 is pretty small and easy to qa if you have time
<hatch> kadams54: yup will join shortly
<rick_h_> hatch: lookihng
<rick_h_> looking
<rick_h_> hatch: kadams54 going afk until coffee shop time tonight. Please make sure to drop me a note on where we're at for tomorrow at EOD please
<hatch> rick_h_: hop in standup?
<hatch> ok hopped out
<hatch> jujugui anyone around able to do another easy review? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/632
<Makyo> hatch, on it
<Makyo> :+1:
<hatch> thanks 
<rick_h_> hatch: what's up?
<hatch> :/
<hatch> so many rules!
<hatch> I'm trying to fix one last rule
<rick_h_> hatch: k
<hatch> the mv and service view have such different rules that post release this should be refactored a bit
<hatch> I didn't realize how different they are
<rick_h_> hatch: did you see the highlight icons from luca as well?
<hatch> I didn't 
<hatch> atm I'm just focused on getting this case fixed
<hatch> which is going to require some model updates
<rick_h_> hatch: :/ what's so different on it? 
<hatch> ermahgerd - well in the service view 'related' services matter
<rick_h_> hatch: I thought that's what this sync'ing of the state to the service/unit models was for. So that we could show/hide/highlight properly with the model as the single source of truth?
<hatch> and we update the service model and unit model accordingly
<hatch> unfortunately the mv doesn't care if anything is related
<rick_h_> right, but the unit models don't need updating on the service view details
<hatch> but the container column AND service view do
<hatch> er not service view
<hatch> sorry
<hatch> just the container column
<hatch> but the machine column needs the machine models to be set separately
<rick_h_> ok, but that can just be rendering differences based on the same model dta?
<rick_h_> ugh, we can't just handle machine show/hide at render time?
<rick_h_> if the render() call finds that none of the units are visible, it just never draws?
<hatch> problem is that the units use the 'related services' code to mark hidden/visible because that's what it needs for the container column
<hatch> so we can't rely on that for the machine column
<hatch> so the machines need their own flag
<hatch> rick_h_: so I'm going to take a little break now, play some Destiny :) then come back later with a fresh head and get this done
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, let me know if I can help
<rick_h_> hatch: just thinking about that, it sounds like what we need is a triple state there. I've been hidden, I'm related to a hidden, and then false
<rick_h_> hatch: so you can just check that field for more than a true/false and be ok
<rick_h_> hatch: vs adding new model stuff to machines
<rick_h_> in a way it's 6 of one, half dozen of another, but wonder if it's a bit simpler that the 'state' is in a single bit of data vs another one
#juju-gui 2014-10-30
<hatch> kadams54: hey get my email this morning?
<kadams54> Yeah, looking things over right now
<hatch> great thanks
<hatch> the fix ended up being rather extensive lol
<hatch> kadams54: I'm going to take this branch and work on the services side now
<kadams54> OK
<kadams54> hatch: when you have a few minutes, I'd like to talk over the changes.
<hatch> yeah I'm good
<hatch> standup?
<hatch> ^ kadams54
<kadams54> yup
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 10 please kanban
<hatch> jujugui hi mom
<kadams54> hatch: all changes are now pushed to the PR
<kadams54> Will get the tests working and then (hopefully) land this puppy.
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> kadams54: did you want to rebase your branch to get it down to less commits? 
<kadams54> That'll be the last step before landing.
<kadams54> Once I get the tests passing.
<hatch> ok I'll make sure that my stuff can be added on after
<hatch> just lemme know if you make any code changes :)
<kadams54> hatch: just changes to test code
<kadams54> Which should be all fixed now. *fingers crossed*
<hatch>  haha nice
<hatch> kadams54: without any changes the 'highlight' and 'fade' work for the source service but any related stuff doesn't work
<hatch> darn heh
<hatch> was hoping for better results by default
<kadams54> I'm actually surprised anything works, so it's glass half full for me.
<kadams54> Just pushed test fixes, so hopefully it'll have a green light in about 20 minutes.
<hatch> great
<hatch> kadams54: there is also a css bug in the tooltip when deploying a bundle, it's shifted to the left
<hatch> this likely happened when I did the header changes to make the header tooltip notificatiosn line up
<hatch> maybe that'll be a simple fix you can do as a driveby with the other css stuff
<kadams54> hatch: Yeah, I can take a look as I'm updating the icon.
<kadams54> guihelp: Need another QA on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/631
<hatch> thanks
<rick_h_> hatch: you did the first pass can you make sure the issues are all better?
<hatch> yeah I already have locally and we did a shared qa
<hatch> but we both have been in here a while :)
<kadams54> This is complex enough that I want a fresh set of eyes on it.
<rick_h_> kadams54: hatch rgr
<rick_h_> Makyo: you were a test away from  your branch up for review, can you qa while you get reviews?
<Makyo> rick_h_, yep
<rick_h_> ty
<rick_h_> fabrice: rather than the cookie one can you look at the clicking on deploy card next?
<rick_h_> fabrice: updated the board to reflect the priority/new card there if that's ok?
<hatch> kadams54:  I created the cards for your next tasks 
<kadams54> Thanks
<hatch> I THINK this is everythinig
<hatch> (famous last words)
<hatch> lol
<kadams54> luca__: any updates on the highlight icon SVG -> PNG?
<luca__> kadams54: not yet, sorry. Give me a sec.
<hatch> luca__: YO
<hatch> I have a problem with your service spec
<luca__> :(
<hatch> wait no I don't
<hatch> ignore me
<hatch> I just figured it out
<hatch> too many names for things lol
<hatch> you keep doin good things :)
<rick_h_> luca__: kadams54 is asking about the highlight icon? ^
<luca__> otp
<hatch> :/
<hatch> having multiple hidden/shown in the canvas is seriously messing things up :)
<hatch> kadams54: got a few minutes to be a sounding board?
<kadams54> hatch: yeah
<hatch> ok joining standup
<hatch> Makyo: you able to hop into standup?
<hatch> rick_h_: maybe you will know, able to hop into standup?
<hatch> nm Makyo joined
<hatch> Makyo: were you able to qa 631?
<Makyo> hatch, no, not yet, I'm still struggling through mine.
<hatch> ahh ok np
<kadams54> jujugui: need reviews and QA on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/633
<hatch> on it
<kadams54> hatch, rick_h_, Makyo: that's the toggling for highlight buttons, so that only one can be active at a time.
<hatch> kadams54: review and qa done - just need one more for both brancheds
<hatch> jujugui - I know everyone is busy but could we get another QA on 631 and a review on 633?
<Makyo> On it
<Makyo> I need out of test hell.
<hatch> haha u rock
<Makyo> hatch, kadams54 just to confirm, 631 doesn't affect service view?
<hatch> orrect it's very broken
<hatch> :)
<Makyo> Assuming that's fixed later?
<hatch> yup in my current local branch
<hatch> just need to get 633 and 631 landed so I can finalize my branches code
<hatch> kadams54: so looks like we can ship 631 now
<kadams54> Yay
<hatch> odly enough I no longer get user icons in github 
<hatch> ahh had to clear the cache
<kadams54> Shipped
<hatch> awesome
<kadams54> Gotta switch locations, be back shortly.
<hatch> jujugui one more review required - pretty small, qa already done https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/633
<Makyo> hatch, kadams54 +1
<hatch> awesommmmmme
<hatch> thanks for clearing these Makyo
<hatch> can you +1 on gh? 
<kadams54> Woot woot.
<hatch> awesome so....
<hatch> kadams54: so I think the only thing else for this (besides my cards) is the tooltip thing I mentioned
<kadams54> Yeah, looking into that.
<hazmat> why does quickstart try to bootstrap a running environment?
<hatch> hmm I've never seen that
<hatch> but it has been a while
<hazmat> looks like it always trys to bootstrap which is inane
<hatch> hmm odd maybe I've just never noticed :)
 * hazmat files a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-quickstart/+bug/1387867
<mup> Bug #1387867: always tries to bootstrap .. check the api endpoint instead <juju-quickstart:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387867>
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> kadams54:  I found another bug
<kadams54> Gah
<hatch> maybe you can work on this one
<kadams54> K
<hatch> well, can you try and reproduce it first heh
<hatch> it is...
<hatch> load up the gui so it lands on the service view and charmbrowser on initial load
<hatch> deploy
<hatch> the mongodb bungle
<hatch> click to highlight mongosvr
<hatch> configsvr*
<hatch> switch to mb
<hatch> mv*
<hatch> no machines are hidden
<hatch> you will need to add this code to models.js:1424
<hatch>         if (!machine.units) {
<hatch>           // If the machine view hasn't been opened yet then there won't be a
<hatch>           // units collection on the machines.
<hatch>           return;
<hatch>         }
<kadams54> K
<hatch> to avoid it from falling over 
<kadams54> I'll make a card and get on it.
<hatch> thanks 
<hatch> I really hope this isn't yet another oddity
<hatch> Makyo: hey - we don't have a 'hide relation line' method?
<hatch> we have show and fade but no hide?
<hatch> I can just copy the other methods but I thought we had something to do this already
<hazmat> is there a config option yet to display icons for non official charms?
<Makyo> hatch, no, nothing in place
<hatch> allllllllrighty
<hatch> Makyo: just to confirm - in a relation topology d.source is the 'near' and d.target is the 'far' ? There is a bug where it's showing relation lines where the 'far' is hidden so I'm just wondering if this terminology is consistant 
<hatch> it's around line 770 in topology/relation.js
<hatch> it appears to be so
<Makyo> It shooould be?
<hatch> heh ok I'll asume so as well :)
<hatch> d3 is pretty awesome even if it's api is horrible ;)
<hatch> ahhhhh just rebased in develop and it broke it!
<hatch> blargggg
<hatch> kadams54: so the branch which did the toggle thing actually has these events propogate everywhere
<hatch> we need to use method calls instead of events
<kadams54> Why?
<hatch> kadams54: actually I was able to fix it reordering the events
<hatch> it was highlighting then unhighlighting
<hatch> hah
<hatch> by switching them around it works
<kadams54> I can make it less spammy
<kadams54> Great
<hatch> phew
<hatch> Makyo: FYI target is not always 'far' 
<hatch> :'(
<Makyo> :/
<hatch> sweet I got all the functionalities down
<hatch> kadams54: any luck tracking down that bug?
<kadams54> Not yet. My work time's been sporadic with dinner time, but the family is off to dance class now so I now have some quality bug squashing time.
<hatch> ohh right it'a past your EOD
<hatch> well you could just leave it for me
<hatch> Now that I have this functionality done I need to write tests
<hatch> rick_h_: are you around tonight?
<kadams54> hatch: It's no problem.
<hatch> jujugui if anyone wants to do some preemptive qa work on this added services stuff it would be appreciated https://github.com/hatched/juju-gui/tree/canvas-fade
<Makyo> On it
<hatch> Makyo: thanks - the only currently known bug is the one I mentioned to kadams54 at 14:50 in the scrollback
<hatch> and now to write tests....OOOOBOY!!!
<hatch> Makyo: also I seem to have re-introduced the error when trying to hide/fade ghost services :/
<hatch> will look at that now
<hatch> ok that's being done as a follow-up
<hatch> moving the card back 
<kadams54> hatch: OK, I think I figured out what the bug is.
<hatch> ok shoot
<kadams54> It's actually the line you had me add at 1424 in models.js :-)
<kadams54> if (!machine.units)
<kadams54> machine.units isn't set in the DB
<kadams54> We set it by making a call to db.units as part of render()
<hatch> sooooooooo howdowefixit?
<kadams54> _updateMachineWithUnitData, machine-view-panel.js, line 1409
<kadams54> I think setMVVisibility needs to be moved out to the DB or a util method
<hatch> so on render it should populate that unit data with the visibility statuses
<kadams54> It will need to make a similar query to db.units first and then do the unit check
<hatch> well setmv is in the db
<kadams54> It's in MachineList
<kadams54> I think?
<kadams54> Yeah.
<hatch> oh yeah
<hatch> but that's ok
<hatch> if we have the db we can access the machone list
<hatch> but you're suggesting updating the machines with the unit data before we open the mv?
<kadams54> No
<kadams54> I'm saying setMVVisibility just needs to do this:
<kadams54> var units = db.units.filterByMachine(machine.id, true);
<kadams54> if (!units) {
<kadams54> ...
<kadams54> Instead of just:
<kadams54> if (!machine.units) {
<kadams54> That make sense?
<hatch> nope
<hatch> but I can try it
<hatch> lol
<hatch> sec
<kadams54> We can't count on the internal list (machine.units) being initialized when setMVVisibility is called
<kadams54> We need to go back to the DB (db.units.filterByMachine()) instead
<hatch> oh wait I can't, now I see why you want it on the db
<hatch> heh
<hatch> ohhh
<hatch> so you're saying we need to update the 'real' units
<kadams54> Yes
<kadams54> Those "real" units will get populated into machine.units at a later point
<hatch> so does it make sense to do that OR do we run the update on mv load?
<hatch> I think your idea is better
<kadams54> Also: lines 1427-1432 in models.js is some crazy shit
<hatch> yeah don't go there
<kadams54> nested some() calls
<hatch> it's dangerous
<hatch> therebedragons
<kadams54> #
<kadams54> #therebedragons
<hatch> truth
<kadams54> Can you throw a comment on there?
<hatch> no I don't remember what it does
<kadams54> lol
<hatch> lol!!
<hatch> jk yeah I can
<kadams54> kk, I gotta run again, but will check in again in about an hour
<hatch> thanks! 
<hatch> cya
<rick_h_> hatch: around what's up?
#juju-gui 2014-10-31
<rick_h_> hatch: or maybe not, damn I'm beat. Going to call it good for now and catch back up in the morning
<bac> rick_h_: i've been mojo-ing using ec2 as the host (not target) and i'm getting the same juju-deploy failures i see everywhere
<bac> i forgot to capture the output, so i'm running again to get it for analysis tomorrow
<rick_h_> bac: rgr ok thanks for the heads up
<bodie_> #jujuskunkworks
<bodie_> grh
<bodie_> fat-fingered the /join somehow
<kadams54> hatch: How're things looking with the services view?
<hatch> hey aren't you supposed to be gone? :)
<kadams54> hatch: Yeah, we have parent-teachers conferences today and I'm waiting for the next to begin.
<hatch> ahhh - yeah it's going
<hatch> just working on moving of that mvvisibility method
<kadams54> Up to the DB?
<hatch> down to the DB
<hatch> :P
<lazyPower> hatch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8761147/ - is this expected behavior? take a look at the postgres defaults.. this is an export from jujucharms.com
<lazyPower> it predisposed them with "nulls" and .nan
<hatch> loooking
<rick_h_> lazyPower: no, I thought this was fixed. This is latest revision of GUI?
<hatch> no that's definitly not correct
<lazyPower> rick_h_: its whatever is deployed to jujucharms.com
<hatch> :/
<rick_h_> lazyPower: oh well then heh
<lazyPower> i did the drag/drop thing, relate, and export for a user in #juju
<rick_h_> lazyPower: drag/drop your bundle or one in the gui?
<rick_h_> e.g. 'drag/drop thing' ?
<rick_h_> oh you grabbed the services
<rick_h_> not a bundle, ok
<lazyPower> rick_h_: no i built it on jujucharms.com and exported it
<lazyPower> sorry, i should have been more specific in how i phrased that
<rick_h_> lazyPower: anyway, no. I thought we didn't include the config items that weren't the default and looks like we're failing to diff null vs default
<rick_h_> hatch: ^ make sense?
<hatch> yeah this is all broken - can someone try comingsoon to see if it exhibits the same issue?
<hatch> ok finished what I was doing
<hatch> now I can test it
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, does it on comingsoon as well
<lazyPower> glad we caught it internally
<lazyPower> rick_h_: want a bug for follow up on this?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: got a card on the board for it and we'll look into it thanks
<lazyPower> rick_h_: ack. Thanks for taking a look.
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 6 kanban please
<hatch> rick_h_: bug I found while testing that https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1388119
<mup> Bug #1388119: Relation selector shows ghost model id instead of display name <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388119>
<rick_h_> ugh
<hatch> and yes I was able to reproduce that issue
<hatch> there are some postgres config values which are "null" there might be an inforrect conditional in there
<hatch> incorrect even
<hatch> lazyPower: I'm starting on that bug fix now - was there a bug created on LP?
<lazyPower> hatch: negative
<hatch> ok np
<hatch> lazyPower: rick_h_ I have found the issue with the export - it's actually on deploying the charm just fyi
 * hatch stepping out to grab a coffee
<hatch> ugh haloween is the worst
<hatch> glad noone on my block has decorations for it this year
<hatch> bahaha https://twitter.com/rob_pike/status/525533749677932545
<hatch> ahh today is just one of THOSE days
<hatch> rick_h_: lazyPower so postgres actually defines fields as null
<hatch>   aws_access_key_id:
<hatch>     type: string
<hatch>     default: null
<hatch>     description: EXPERIMENTAL. Amazon AWS access key id.
<hatch> which acts all sorts of stupid in js
<lazyPower> hatch: which charm rev is that? 
<hatch> is this valid juju?
<hatch> umm
<hatch> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/precise/postgresql/trunk/view/head:/config.yaml
<lazyPower> it should be either default:, default: "", or default: "null" depending on how its being checked in the code
<hatch> ok so should this be supported in the GUI or should proof have failed?
<hatch> dealing with types across 3 languages is....intersting :)
<hatch> 4 languages I guess
<hatch> YAML > Python (proof) > Go > JS
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_: lazyPower I'm going to bench this one and move onto the other critical bug until we have an answer on where the problem actually si
<lazyPower> hatch: good question
<lazyPower> default: null is valid
<lazyPower> it just depends on how the charm is readng the vaules
<lazyPower> *values
<hatch> ok so does null === "null" ?
<hatch> or is null truley the null value
<hatch> if it is "null" then it's working properly
<hatch> well - at least properly enough :)
<lazyPower> it will evaluate to string 
<hatch> ok so it's current functionality is acceptable then?
<hatch> ahh there is an issue then - because we should show 'null' in the pre-deployment inspector
<hatch> lazyPower: so `null` should be treated as "null" ? because in JS/JSON null is special
<lazyPower> hatch: field type is string
<lazyPower> thats why ti would be "null"
<hatch> can it be anything else?
<lazyPower> if you want the null character, you omit a value
<lazyPower> thats the *only* way to get a null character to return from a yaml field of type string.
<hatch> ahh
<hatch> ok there is a bug here then - but aiui it shouldn't break
<hatch> your bundle export should still be valid
<hatch> no?
<lazyPower> hatch: i suppose, i'm going to flying jumpkick a bug against postgres for follow up
<hatch> lol
<hatch> ok I'll bench this one then for now - put it in tracking until we can confirm 
<lazyPower> sounds good hatch - if its not a bug in gui sorry for the run around. 
<hatch> lazyPower: well no there is a bug - we don't show the null value in the pre-deployment inspector - and then we send "null" strings thinking that it had been changed
<hatch> BUT
<lazyPower> ah combination of wonky behavior
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> so yes the export is 'broken' but I don't think it's critical :)
<hatch> I'd like to get a little more input on the real desired outcome before implementing a fix
<hatch> lazyPower: rick_h_ I updated the card in tracking on the kanban so we can discuss
<hatch> Makyo:  didn't you have some drupal sites? http://www.eweek.com/security/drupal-users-had-seven-hours-to-patch-or-be-hacked.html
<Makyo> hatch, wordpress.  Both are awful, each in its own way.
<hatch> oh haha ok :)
<hatch> I can honestly say I've never worked with either
<hatch> well I think I deployed a wordpress site once to play with it
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, thanks for that
<rick_h_> hatch: are you going to look at the relation card then?
<hatch> already started, yup
<hatch> going to grab lunch soon though
<hatch> rofl nodejs was forked
<hatch> could there be any more drama in the js world
<Makyo> Oh man, another spaceflight accident :/ http://www.breakingnews.com/topic/virgin-galactic-spaceship-incident-oct-31-2014/
<rick_h_> :/
<hatch> :(
<hatch> so there is a competition for Ubuntu scopes...hmmmm
<hatch> nice, bug fixed, time to write tests
<hatch> ahh all the old tests still pass - that means alls good right? ;)
<rick_h_> :P
<hatch> well I suppose it would if this was ever tested :/
<hatch> writing these tests are going to take a while
<hatch> there are 0 tests for the addambiguousrelation method
<rick_h_> fertile ground :)
<hatch> lol yeah this code has only been in here for....2 years? 
<hatch> lol
<hatch> we got a roomba yesterday
<hatch> it's cleaning algorithm seams very inefficient
<rick_h_> heh
<rick_h_> yea, everyone thinks that the first time they see one in action
<hatch> but after it's done the carpet is remarkably clean
<hatch> it has also never gone back to its base station 
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch> I don't know if it learns or not
<hatch> I don't think so because it runs into the same thing multiple times
<rick_h_> no, I don't thihnk it does. It can't tell that you're running it in the same spot vs a new room/etc
<hatch> there is a sticker on it which says that they encourage people to reprogram it :)
<hatch> maybe I can develop a smarter algo :P
<hatch> what do you mean? I we have the dock in one spot and it just goes all over the house
<hatch> so it should be able to build a map
 * rick_h_ goes to get ready for trick-or-treating
<hatch> enjoy
#juju-gui 2014-11-02
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-10-28
<mhilton> good morning everybody
<urulama> hello, mhilton
